#  > Life & Leisure >  > Relationships >  > Family Matters >  >  The 90's being an awesome decade. Your reason why? (compare it to today)

## bleedingboi

I'm a 90's kid, and never have regretted growing up with it.  The best decade so far, with world economies booming and arts were at it's greatest.

Here are  some of my reasons:

1) MTV was MTV,  not some half-naked girls dancing around black dicks with gold necklaces and grills.
2) Nirvana, Bon Jovi, Guns n Roses, Metallica, etc...
3) Summers were awesome, mountain climbing, kites, riverfishing, etc... ( No MMO Role playing games, no PC's, no cellphones)
4) No Justine Beiber, and no Lady Gaga.


So what's your own reasons? Thanks peeps.

----------


## bleedingboi

I also missed shows like Celebrity deathmatch, 3rd rock from the Sun and Friends.

----------


## mrvs19

agree ko.. dli pa techie ang mga tawo.. lingaw pa ang mga duwa sa mga bata kay naay interaction with co-players, karn kay virtual nman gd tawn.. d na cla kblo magduwa nga magpasingot.. karn mga bata computers ra, obese ang labas.

----------


## bleedingboi

> agree ko.. dli pa techie ang mga tawo.. lingaw pa ang mga duwa sa mga bata kay naay interaction with co-players, karn kay virtual nman gd tawn.. d na cla kblo magduwa nga magpasingot.. karn mga bata computers ra, obese ang labas.



Mao jud. Maka remember pa ka ato nga time na wlay ga collect ug gold coins, points or chips sa farmville or other online games, ga collect pa ug  jolin ug lastiko. X men cards dayun. hehehehe

----------


## kapeman

NBA cards pud. labo2x, dli pa kaayo grabee frat ato. og bata pa pud ko ato. og mga bata pa pud ako mga crush. lol

----------


## bleedingboi

Korek, dli pa existing mga bloods ug crips.

----------


## handsoff241

mangita ko ug kaka sa manggahan, manakop ug arwana ila sinto. magpatupi sa mga istambay sa amoa, mag head-bang2x sa sa mga old school nga music, magdagan-dagan nga way brief

betamaxx pa ang porn, mas exciting kay dugay mo-play
ang sports car nga rewinder
mosinggit ug "LAKLAK KA NANG LAKLAK MUKHA KA NANG PARAK!" nya gabitbit ug jass/rc
bahaw-bahaw, siatong,

----------


## frozentime

90's is cool ky uso kaau ang rock n roll.

----------


## THE KID

https://www.istorya.net/forums/genera...early-80s.html
https://www.istorya.net/forums/genera...-ug-karon.html
https://www.istorya.net/forums/genera...-ug-karun.html
https://www.istorya.net/forums/genera...d-below-d.html
https://www.istorya.net/forums/genera...bisag-1-a.html
https://www.istorya.net/forums/genera...childhood.html
https://www.istorya.net/forums/genera...-kids-80s.html
https://www.istorya.net/forums/genera...-remember.html
https://www.istorya.net/forums/genera...tion-best.html
https://www.istorya.net/forums/genera...s-and-80s.html

----------


## jangska

wala pay social networking sites. dili pa patagad kaayo ang mga tao..

----------


## bleedingboi

> mao sab akoa sir. the 90's era chicago bulls. jordan, pippen, rodman, kukoc, kerr... probably the best basketball team ever...


It was this era of Basketball, were great players actually passed the ball to lower players who couldn't get good scores, not claiming the scores all by themselves.

----------


## nakaigo

kahinumdom mo ani?..

"Langit, Lupa, Impyerno, im im impyerno Sak-sak puso tulo ang dugo Patay, buhay, Umalis ka na dyan!!"....

----------


## Mapz182yo!

> I'm a 90's kid, and never have regretted growing up with it.  The best decade so far, with world economies booming and arts were at it's greatest.
> 
> Here are  some of my reasons:
> 
> 1) MTV was MTV,  not some half-naked girls dancing around black dicks with gold necklaces and grills.
> 2) Nirvana, Bon Jovi, Guns n Roses, Metallica, etc...
> 3) Summers were awesome, mountain climbing, kites, riverfishing, etc... ( No MMO Role playing games, no PC's, no cellphones)
> 4) No Justine Beiber, and no Lady Gaga.
> 
> ...



**Music Artists nga ni mainstream were very original and expressive (The cure, smashing pumpkins etc..)
**No bullsheeeet music nga ang usa ka word ka wanmilyon balikbalikon sa usa ka kanta and some of these kinds of songs aren't even written by the "Artists" themselves
**For your number 1, MTV was indeed MTV back then 
**CAPTAIN PLANET hahahaha

----------


## drox182

mga batang 90's ...... rock on \m/

----------


## yans311

the best ang 90's...local or foriegn rock bands... the best jud!!!

----------


## kit_cebu

how come some people here are posting 2000's?

----------


## edoy

sikat pud to ang mga novelty songs nila ni max surban ug ni yoyoy villame sa kini nga dekada

----------


## Control-X

> the best ang 90's...local or foriegn rock bands... the best jud!!!


Pirteng koreka jud nimo pre! \m/

----------


## BanshEe

everything was way cooler back in the 90's.. 
way hassul.. way problema.. way patagad.. 
way over.. way oa.. way binastos.. 
happy2 lang.. trip2..

----------


## bleedingboi

> how come some people here are posting 2000's?


Sagdi lang na sila brad, basin dli sila maka sense sa time and space na medium.

----------


## rockrhyan1982

daghan single girls sa MIRC.hehe

----------


## bleedingboi

> daghan single girls sa MIRC.hehe


Kahinumdom ko ani. Daghan pud mga barako ug nawong. hahahaha. Pina-eyeball2x dayun wlay gamita cellphone.

----------


## m.garz

*no justin bieber.. Nuff said..*

----------


## rockrhyan1982

> *no justin bieber.. Nuff said..*


but the ladies and gentlemen likes moffats,hanson,aaron carter and jill hehe

----------


## bleedingboi

> but the ladies and gentlemen likes moffats,hanson,aaron carter and jill hehe


At least wlay autotune ila mga kanta. The lyrics they created also made sense. 

If you listen to today's Lil Wayne lyrics it's like:

Yeah, yeah, yeah , ah ah, yeah yeah.

Wiz Kalifah :

Black and Yellow,  Black and Yellow,  Black and Yellow,  Black and Yellow,  ...

----------


## rockrhyan1982

> At least wlay autotune ila mga kanta. The lyrics they created also made sense. 
> 
> If you listen to today's Lil Wayne lyrics it's like:
> 
> Yeah, yeah, yeah , ah ah, yeah yeah.
> 
> Wiz Kalifah :
> 
> Black and Yellow,  Black and Yellow,  Black and Yellow,  Black and Yellow,  ...


korek! kiligon ko si ilang kanta labi na para sa akong crush.hehe

----------


## THE SKULLS

nahan jud ko sa 90's oi

shatong (sato sa amo-a) 
luthang
DYHP (ramini, moman ang abtang buwan, wonder old man)

----------


## TheSunKing

Istoryans post lang tag pictures para mas lingaw.. hehehe.



[IMG]http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-MKyWPcuDKOk/TcJH5e6wG_I/AAAAAAAADfY/JeVat7o1vUI*******Maggi%2BRecall.JPG[/IMG]

kani makahinumdom ko sa una.. mao ni amo paliton kilid sa school

[IMG]http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_jcR4N3X9eWU/TJGJHvXiwhI/AAAAAAAADs8/b9QAHBM-PqE*******P9130001.jpg[/IMG]

Ug kani, uso kaayo.



I was still a kid during the '90s. Wa juy makalupig.

----------


## bleedingboi

> Istoryans post lang tag pictures para mas lingaw.. hehehe.
> 
> 
> 
> [IMG]http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-MKyWPcuDKOk/TcJH5e6wG_I/AAAAAAAADfY/JeVat7o1vUI*******Maggi%2BRecall.JPG[/IMG]
> 
> kani makahinumdom ko sa una.. mao ni amo paliton kilid sa school
> 
> [IMG]http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_jcR4N3X9eWU/TJGJHvXiwhI/AAAAAAAADs8/b9QAHBM-PqE*******P9130001.jpg[/IMG]
> ...




Magic Spring..daog nako sa hulbot2x. hehehe

----------


## richaki

> Magic Spring..daog nako sa hulbot2x. hehehe


kalingaw ani...mao ni mga panahon nato..hehehe

----------


## richaki

> Kahinumdom ko ani. Daghan pud mga barako ug nawong. hahahaha. Pina-eyeball2x dayun wlay gamita cellphone.


sakto...MIRC pa sikat sauna....EB daun...way cellphone...naa to beaper sauna..pero kasagaran naa kay mga datu ra...uso pod ang phonepal or drop call sa una..hahahah..og party line...

----------


## richaki

flor contemplacion na gibitay..mao to uso..og visconde massacre...hehehe....

----------


## THE KID

BINANGKAL

----------


## THE KID



----------


## THE KID



----------


## beyee

'twas the golden age of Cebu Music!

#localvocalandproud /m\

----------


## euijin

barato ra palaliton

----------


## didi_tsai

Nindot kaau to sauna ui. Kahinomdom ko pag elementary ang duwaon perme kay japanese, patentero, badminton, pick up sticks, tago2x, chinese garter, nya mga hand games like champoy2x. Hehe. Kids today maybe ipad/iphones, psp nay mga tirada. Syempre d pa uso computer ato. Aw family computer ra diay. Duwa daun mario, etc... Datu na gni ang mka gameboy atong panahona. Uso sad brick game ug tamagotchi ato.  Sa tv sad ni uso sad anime. Knsa may makalimot sa ghostfighter, flame of recca, dragonball ug fushigi yuugi ato ui. Hehehe. Pagoa simple sa life sauna. Wala jud ko magbasol nga 90's kid ko. Cartoon network ug nickelodeon ato d pa mga lousy ug salida. Tinood ang mtv pure music pa wa pay nasagol na "teens crib" or "16 and pregnant" or etc.. Ug nindot kaau ang pirslab ug crush ato sauna kay telephone jud tirada. Wa bya celfone. Hehehe. Bago pa gni ayala ato tyma naa pay glicos. Karemmber mo ato? D pata laagan ato, molaag gni sa silingan ra. Kids today molaag nas mall nga nka heels pa. Nausab njud ang panahon. Ang buhay ay weather weather lang. Hehehe  :Smiley:

----------


## fixyourself

1. Wowie De Guzman and Judy Anne Santos
2. April Boy Regino
3. Army pa ang role ni Rustom Padilla sa mga salida.

----------


## THE KID



----------


## snipereyes05

_because ani...nyahahaha...._

----------


## kingduo

kada friday night sa abs-cbn:

X-men
Batman the animated series
ninja turtle
Baywatch
doogie houser, MD

----------


## bleedingboi

> kada friday night sa abs-cbn:
> 
> X-men
> Batman the animated series
> ninja turtle
> Baywatch
> doogie houser, MD




MGB during Saturdays too.  Labi na katong mga Halloween specials.

----------


## bleedingboi

Can anyone still remember this?

----------


## AvengedSevenFolds

Edsa revolution!!!!!!!!!

----------


## reyxe

> mas nindot tong dekad 10s ug 20s , matod pa sa akong lolo sa tungkod


makatawa man sab ta ani bai, hahaha nice one.

----------


## kingduo

Punch out
Mario 1 and 3
Legend of cage
Samurai showdown 1-5
Xmen
Xmen vs capcom
Daytona
Alien vs predator
rollercoaster sud sa ayala ug SM

Glicos, Bibo, Centrum, Crossant sa fuente (ambot unsai spelling ato)

mga vendor gawas sa atong school mamaligya ug isda, kaka, cotton candy, kanang games2 nga ma tagak ang julin.

----------


## bleedingboi

> mga vendor gawas sa atong school mamaligya ug isda, kaka, cotton candy, kanang games2 nga ma tagak ang julin.


Usahay kung wlay kwarta, ibaylo ang imu lunch. One reason why, pirmi ko mangayo ug duha ka piece para baon. Two piece chicken, two piece burger, two piece ham, etc... Ang usa i barter sa tindera.

----------


## jedophiledotph

mik mik ....

----------


## jedophiledotph

POWER Rangers

----------


## jedophiledotph

Pirates, japanese, safari, goody goody. hahaha

----------


## jedophiledotph

Bobot nya naa'y libre nga earrings. haha THE BEST!

----------


## bleedingboi

Tarzan bubble gum!

----------


## cyareful

way makalupig sa music sa 90's oi..karon paminawa ang lyrics sa kanta labi na kang lil wayne..liver kau!!!!

----------


## bleedingboi

Pareha raba mu hair ni Lil Wayne. hhehehe.

----------


## cyareful

it doesn't mean we believe in the same things..i live up to the principles..unlike lil wayne na imu madunggan sa iyang kanta ky degrading kau..mga "fcuk b!tches & h0es"...ayaw ko e compare niya bleedingboi ha para walay piti! peace  :Smiley:

----------


## cyareful

> Tarzan bubble gum!


ang Big Boy diay na buggle gum..katong "Small, Big and Big Big!!!!"  hahahahha  :Cheesy:

----------


## bleedingboi

> it doesn't mean we believe in the same things..i live up to the principles..unlike lil wayne na imu madunggan sa iyang kanta ky degrading kau..mga "fcuk b!tches & h0es"...ayaw ko e compare niya bleedingboi ha para walay piti! peace


Kurog ko madam. Hahahaha. (Di ko mu adjust sa imu aircon, nangway ka!.)

----------


## Dorothea

Nick of BSB and JT of N'Sync! I was dating them at the same time! They didn't know it of course. LOL

----------


## cyareful

> Kurog ko madam. Hahahaha. (Di ko mu adjust sa imu aircon, nangway ka!.)


adik! kausa ra ko nagpa adjust sa aircon nimu oi..last na lang ka hab..dili tka tagaan ug totsie roll ron..hahaha..naa pa bay totsie roll ron?wala na noh?

----------


## iKalag

nindot jd ang 90's generation ky na bou akong pinaka idol na banda. ang Parokya ni Edgar. wooohooo! yeah Chito idol.

----------


## Pvt.ryan

philippine basketball association

johnny abarrientos
benjie paras
nelson asaytono
alvin patrimonio
gerry codiera
gerry esplana 
vergel meneses
allan caidic......... and more pba 90's

----------


## sygbyn619

kitang mga 90's kids..
mas carefree..
mukatkat lng ug bayabas,iba,mansanitas nya himuon ug snacks..
wa kaauy mngawatay nga bata sauna..
way CF,SF..tirador,luthang,airgun ang gubat..
maas lingaw ang karaang duwa..

----------


## iiistoooryaaa

We used to have active healthy happy children. Now, never mind. Lol

----------


## Mildewed

1) people were more conservative
2) cartoons and movies were better
3) uso pang mga dakopx2, pulis dunggab ug uban pa
4) backstreet boys,nirvana! hehe
5) barato pang mga butang
6) barato pang pliti sa jeep
7) 25php patong down sa taxi
 :Cool:  naa pay candy nga tag 50 cents
9) pog
10) piso rang cheese bread
11) 15php rang slice bread sa julies
12) rinbee
13) sakto,nndot pang mtv!
14) haha. dghan pa. enjoyed my childhood a lot in the 90's

----------


## mio

P3.50 pa ba toh ang plite sa jeep?  :Cheesy:

----------


## juaqs

pwede pa pletehan imo crush..

----------


## junnel

> kada friday night sa abs-cbn:
> 
> X-men
> Batman the animated series
> ninja turtle
> Baywatch
> doogie houser, MD



sus! parihas gyud diay ta atangan sa una.  birnes sa gabie, mura gud mi nanga amaw aku ig agaw kay dunganun namu tanaw tv at the same time listening to y101 party patrol (best disco live mixes of the dj's hangtod alas dose).

----------


## cyareful

> kitang mga 90's kids..
> mas carefree..
> mukatkat lng ug bayabas,iba,mansanitas nya himuon ug snacks..


kadumdum na noon ko nga nahulog ko sa punoan sa mansanitas sa una...hahaha..piang ang bata oi..wala ka represent sa school para nutrition month..healthy baby mn..wahahahaha...  :Cheesy:  ang mo react ma deads!

----------


## angelicax

> P3.50 pa ba toh ang plite sa jeep?


piso pa ang minimum plete sa jeep pag 1990.
1.25 man cguro pag 1992 then na 1.50
2.00 to 2.50 pag 1993

piso pasad ang takos rice
dayon 3.0 ang dinogoan, pancit, bihon ug utan monngoes puwede pa gyud tunga ra  :eat:

----------


## bleedingboi

> kadumdum na noon ko nga nahulog ko sa punoan sa mansanitas sa una...hahaha..piang ang bata oi..wala ka represent sa school para nutrition month..healthy baby mn..wahahahaha...  ang mo react ma deads!


Richter scale ato nga adlaw kay mga 4.5 magnitude earthquake epicenter sa Northern Mindanao. 
hehehehe.

----------


## cyareful

> Richter scale ato nga adlaw kay mga 4.5 magnitude earthquake epicenter sa Northern Mindanao. 
> hehehehe.


ayay ka! ni react oh! ngitag sakit sa lawas ai....humanda!

----------


## kingduo

sikat pa ang BMX nga bike..tanan bata mga stroller sa bag, ang pencil case murag spaceship. (daghan kau sudlanan)

sikat pa ang mom's pizza. brutus ug dunkin donuts pa ang IN. mga caps nga na a sidlak2 (murag samin). dili pa heavy duty traffic ang cebu.

----------


## bleedingboi

> sikat pa ang BMX nga bike..tanan bata mga stroller sa bag, ang pencil case murag spaceship. (daghan kau sudlanan)
> 
> sikat pa ang mom's pizza. brutus ug dunkin donuts pa ang IN. mga caps nga na a sidlak2 (murag samin). dili pa heavy duty traffic ang cebu.


Ang Yummy Yummy pizza pud. Tag 4 pesos ang slice sa una.

----------


## cyareful

cry baby na sour gum

----------


## xavisimao

maka roller skates paka sa fuente sa una...hahaha

----------


## bleedingboi

> maka roller skates paka sa fuente sa una...hahaha


Minus paman gud traffic ato, ug gamay ra manglimos sa Fuente....

----------


## m.garz

P1.50 pa ang plite sa jeep.. naa pay non-aircon nga taxis lol  :Cheesy:

----------


## ambokz

dagko pa ang pan burikat sauna, kron pwerti nang gagmaya.
sikat pa ang RC cola,kron wa na,sa manila nlang ksug.
panington tungod sa cge duwa sa gwas,kron ay kung magbrown-out nlang panington.
imong 2 pisos,abot nkas colon,kron imong 2 duha nlang ka peraso nga candy.
ang gaisano dri ras colon,kron abot nas probinsya.
ang SM cebu ra sauna, kron Sm consolacion na.hehehehe

----------


## psyche54

The 90s, while I am in my late Elementary & early high school days, enjoy kaayo akong pagkabata tungod sa maong mga butang:

- Wala pa kaayo'y mga "China" made nga duwaan
  ** Makadumdum pa ko sa ako childhood bestfriend nga maghimo pa mi ug toy car nga kahoy unya ang ligid tsinelas.
  ** Buhat ug pusil pusil gamit palwa sa saging
  ** Slipper Games (Mas physically active saunang panahon kay sa mga bata karon nga naa ra ga-atubang sa computer gaduwa ug DOTA)
- Di pa advance ang technology, so mapugos ta ug gamit sa ato utok. Wala pa kaayoy automation ato nga time.
- Dako kaayo ang gamit sa Dictionary (Karon, wa nay bata magdala ug dictionary, i-Google na lang)
- Akong 5 Pesos, maabtan pa na sa hapon... Buntag nga recess 1 Ice Candy ug Peso nga Saging.. Unyag hapon, Juice nga tag piso ug kamote cue...
- And of course, di pa uso ang text/tawag sa celfon, magpalit ta sa pinakahumot nga stationary paper, buhat ug "Love Letter" sa atong naibgan... hahahahahaha..

Karon ako mga pag-umangkon. Hilas na kaayo.. Mamili na ug cellphone... Magpapalit na DigiCam... Naa ra ang nawong sa computer PS3 or di ba kaha ga-DOTA...

Tsk3x... 

Pero wa na tay mahimo.. Niuswag na ang panahon.. And we must live with it... But I hope we teach them same values as yesterday but on different equipments, gadgets or methods...

----------


## headblockx888

the best ang 90's

nindot ang music
beavis and butthead
tukar2x pa mi rock and rap. ratm, deftones, dog eat dog, hblockx tirada
barato pa kaayo ang pagkaon
buhi pa akong parents
mingaw pa ang lahug area maka duwa pa mi tabanog
cge pa duwa og luthang and tago2x
wala pa ang text2x 
wala pa ang facebook nga halos tanan tao wala nay privacy
daghan pa film cameras and film baligya
mag sepra og kanta sa cassette tape pa kailangan pa rewind if masayop
mang huwam pa mi og xxx nga bold nga laser disc sa video city. ashlyn gere tirada
daghan pa thrashers and mag skate2x sa fuente
daghan pa chix sa stc 
walay traffic
maligo pa mi pirmi sa uwan
whole summer brownout because of bagyo ruping
g mingaw ko sa among toyota 2 doors ang gangster car nga ford
uso pa ang captain power

hmmm huna2x sa ko sa uban hehe

----------


## bombastic777

Cause that's the last years of "OLD-SCHOOL"  :knuppel2:

----------


## ambokz

last year pud sa "Woodstock" !

----------


## Axelremadeyo

usa sa best sa 90's ? ,,,well. michael jordan and the bulls run to the nba championships , drinking on the boulevard....

----------


## sakagawasan

'90s hayist na kaayo ka kung kahibalo ka mogamit musikal instrument kay dili pa uso ang mp3/music player. dili pa kaayo uso ang videoke na hug2x singko...hehe, kung magtrip music, magpundok2x magkanta2x sa eskina.

I miss those days, na magkapundok dayon tigmo2x or mga sugilanon ang ishare2x kung hawag ang buwan.hehe, nagpaila lang gyud nga taga promdi ko...hehe

----------


## MI6

kini ai...

BRICK GAME!

----------


## Intense

mas lahi jud ang sauna ... kung summer daghan magpalupad ug tabanog ,, karon kung summer naa sa mga internetan ang mga taw o bata ug disiplinado pud ang mga taw o bata ug labaw na barato pa mga palitonon  :Cheesy:

----------


## kingduo

Game and Watch ug Family computer. Mas lami pa ang chippy sauna kaysa sa karun. LOL uso pa ang "palangka" labi nag sa mga girls cgeg pangayo ug ing.ana. Xmen nga cards, trump cards, NBA cards, marvel ug DC magazines (ad2 tig palitan sa filbars). Bai disco (wala kalupig ana) sikat kau ang TOPS, fast track, MR A's.

----------


## raissah

> wala pay social networking sites. dili pa patagad kaayo ang mga tao..



Hahaha WTF! perfect answer! +1   :Thumbs Up:

----------


## kolo

mao karon grabeha na sa mga tao. feeler kaau... pa sosyal2x kaau. hahaha

----------


## .C.I.A.

B-E-A-M Smile
Smile kami pag Beam
Beam na Beam ngiti protektado
panalo sa presyo
panalo pag Beam

----------


## kit_cebu

holy shit!!! naa gyud koy tape ani.....whew!!!

Kris Kross Is Back to Make Us

----------


## lhorenzoo

sul ob og baseball cap na naa pa ang tag .....uso kaayo ..

----------


## i_the_mighty

> holy shit!!! naa gyud koy tape ani.....whew!!!
> 
> Kris Kross Is Back to Make Us


LOL the time when your dad's tapered 501's were the baggy jeans of 90's.

----------


## fred1981

usuha sa narada sa una oie colon ug uptown.palit dayon t-shirt nga naay mga banda.. "nirvana", "pearl jam"... ug uban pa!hehehhe.. pinakasikat sa colon sa una kay PRIMEROSE...sikat2x naka ato maka palit kag tape did2, tag100... hehehe

----------


## maiden_asj

kaila jod kang Mask rider og sa mga Pwer rangers og ni Ayayay.. hehehe
uso pa ang Humpy dumpy og Tomi

-kabalo ka sa meaning sa TIMEFIRST, sa bisaya pa TAYMSA..

 :Cheesy:

----------


## estambae

> before there was lego...
> 
> we had this one...


bwahahaha. ka nindot mag reminisce sa una

----------


## estambae

dara ai

----------


## janpogi

hahahaha hulk hogan

----------


## kageron

tanaw mo ani nila hehehe

----------


## snipereyes05

_tom sawyer.....hehehehe..._

----------


## i_the_mighty

[img]http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-ncNnrJJGjvI/UIeL6gPmOPI/AAAAAAAACG8/OdLExRIYUps*******renerequestas.jpg[/img]

----------


## imyourninja

in the 90's i cry about silly things lang like kanang dili ko palitan ug ice cream sa akong dragon karon kai hart2 na hilakan.. KLANK.. >.<

----------


## bleedingboi

> in the 90's i cry about silly things lang like kanang dili ko palitan ug ice cream sa akong dragon karon kai hart2 na hilakan.. KLANK.. >.<


Mu cry man gani ta kung mamatay atong Tamaguchi kay wla nabahugan. hehehe.

Akong Kaka sa una, "Spider", nga inalaga kau nko for 3 months, mas palangga pa nko kaysa ako igsoon, gptay sa mga atitod. Hagba ang ako kalibutan.

----------


## bleedingboi

Inani color sako Kaka sa una:

----------


## imyourninja

^ wahahaha chuya oyy.. hilakan man gani kung ihatag ang mga duwaan na paborito kaayu sa ig.agaw... >.< wahaha those days.. karon kai muhilak diay gyapon about ana nga butang.. baaangg!!  :Tongue:

----------


## balipseyev

> tanaw mo ani nila hehehe


 Throttle, Vinnie, Modo

----------


## doritos_ug_mr_chips

Awesome kay ang plite sa jeep kay piso pa. Ang gasolina kay tag 15pesos pa! hehehe

----------


## geo25

hapit tanan kay naa free toy--powdered milk, noodles, toothpaste ug softdrink.

----------


## maO kHa

cause life before is very simple.. ^_^ and traditions before we're really nice.. like every fiesta, ang mga kalingawan kay nice ayu.. ang usa ka barangay kay magdiwang jud, naa palosibo, kana kit2 sa lubi kuha ug sinsilyo ehehe then baile pud.. cute au 

nya ang courtship before dli madali2 .. nya ang harana .. hahah nahan ko mka sulay waaah ^_^

----------


## Vanillaskies

I hate the 2k generation, full of "PANGHAMBOG". Ambi nakaadtog laeng lugar post fb, ambi nakabuy galaxy/iphone post fb, ambi nakaeat ug mahalon na resto post fb.

That's what i miss the 90's, libreng toy sa jobe/mcdo malipay naka. A simple life where you can still enjoy.

----------


## scorch

lingawa ani sauna oi... hehehe



nindot pud ang music sauna like this:

----------


## melissa_o

I love the alternative genre when it comes to music pag 90's, we were young and carefree. It was safer, temperature was bearable, we had true friends na dili insecure ug suya-on.

We made friends and played games under the sun. We were healthier and physically fit. We can trust our neighbors back then. Music had sense, the songs played kay naay message about love, life and happiness unlike karon it's all about money, s3x and drugs tsk tsk... unlucky na kaayo ang 2k na generation  :Sad:

----------


## james.xenon

before walang mga pating, tanan mo too ug usa ka badlong, not like now mga mga taw gahi na kau ug olo, y GMRC (good manners and rice cookers..joke)

----------


## bleedingboi

Maghimo project sa una typewriter gamit. Tsk tsk tsk. Usa ka sayop sa letter, sayop tanan.

----------


## imyourninja

hahaha  white corrector lang katung murag nailpolish ang sudlanan..  :Smiley:  later nahimu nang in.ani.. 



haha iskul bukol..

----------


## bleedingboi

> hahaha  white corrector lang katung murag manicure ang sudlanan..  later nahimu nang in.ani.. 
> 
> 
> 
> haha iskul bukol..


Kapoya sad ug huyop2x ug pauga atong fluid nga corrector oi. Mas nindot na ang krn.

----------


## Dorothea

> Maghimo project sa una typewriter gamit. Tsk tsk tsk. Usa ka sayop sa letter, sayop tanan.


aaahh! brings back all those memories of high school  :smiley:

----------


## bleedingboi

Ang maka Word Art sa una using a computer, sikat na kau iya project sa classroom. Hehehe.

----------


## Xian120

hehehe akong nahinumdoman kay Mspaint man.. kong mka drawing ug bukid2 ug tawo maayo na kayo.

nya ang computer lessons namo kay DOS, nyahaha..

----------


## Xian120

mao pani ang duwa sa among Computer sauna,.

----------


## boom_box

When Tamiya wasn't famous before

----------


## higanstolsdawen

one of the best pc games i've played in the 90's. grabe binuntagay me ug duwa ane sa akong amigo mag modem to modem me.

----------


## opaxopax

kani sad among duwaan sa akong ig agaw. taas kayg wire ipalabang sa balay. haha

----------


## fred1981

> one of the best pc games i've played in the 90's. grabe binuntagay me ug duwa ane sa akong amigo mag modem to modem me.


daghan pman gani muduwa gihapon ani ron!hahaahah.

----------


## doritos_ug_mr_chips

Haha ug katong street fighter nga duwa sa Super Nes! hahaha

----------


## boom_box



----------


## kageron

> mao pani ang duwa sa among Computer sauna,.


prince of persia lisod kaayo ni basta ang cambyo(joystick) kay gahi ma tagak sa trap hehehe


duwa sad mo ani

----------


## Xian120

> prince of persia lisod kaayo ni basta ang cambyo(joystick) kay gahi ma tagak sa trap hehehe
> 
> 
> duwa sad mo ani


sunset riders!!! mao jud ni ang paborit nko nga duwaon sauna.. hehehe, nindot kay inig slide2..

----------


## Xian120

cge pud ko duwa ani

----------


## Bakesiopao

the music was awesome, mga salida like bioman, magmaman, ultraman, power rangers.barato pa ang plete 1.50 pesos. uso pa ang flattop nga buhok, undercut.daun kung mkakita og volkswagen kay hapakon ang ulo sa tapad  :Smiley:

----------


## snipereyes05

_kani pa ang portable game console...nyahahahaha...._

----------


## shubunkin

the best gyud ang 90's sinumbagay dayon tungod sa jolen ra og lastiko ahahahaha

----------


## -]chong<3

'twas the best decade for music..

----------


## doritos_ug_mr_chips

IMO ang pinaka 90s pinoy rock band: WOLFGANG! mag play kada oras sa DYRT! Cgeg request ni ka pedro ug ilang mga kanta kasab.an na gud mi. hehehe

lets not forget Razorback, POT, Eheads.  90s music brad. da best!

----------


## bleedingboi

> IMO ang pinaka 90s pinoy rock band: WOLFGANG! mag play kada oras sa DYRT! Cgeg request ni ka pedro ug ilang mga kanta kasab.an na gud mi. hehehe
> 
> lets not forget Razorback, POT, Eheads.  90s music brad. da best!



Additon... Yano, The teeth, The Youth, Grin Department and Siakol. Gotta love 'em all.

----------


## yandz

ang kani jud m0rtal k0mbat nga gi adikan naku ug duwa sauna.
[img]media.giantbomb.com/uploads/0/2218/257703-mkt_super.gif[/img]

----------


## yandz

ahak di ko ka edit naka m0bile ko

----------


## scorch

katong karaan pa ang version sa counter strike... binuntagay ug duwa kuyog sa mga ig.agaw..

----------


## i_the_mighty



----------


## Dj Know_well

lothang ug  tirador mao ni ganahan duwa-on... nya lastiko,, ibakos dayon sa hawak...eheheheheh

----------


## THE KID



----------


## kit_cebu

^i still pick them sa agi-anan padung gawas sa among opisina....and lick the shit out it and watch it BOOOOMMMM...hahaha

----------


## R_sQuArEd

> ^i still pick them sa agi-anan padung gawas sa among opisina....and lick the shit out it and watch it BOOOOMMMM...hahaha


wa nimo suwayi ug ugom? hehehe

----------


## kit_cebu

> wa nimo suwayi ug ugom? hehehe


sa 90's, di ka mo-suway'g ugom ug liso kay ingon man ka sa katigulangan "mo-tubo na sa imong tiyan"....

karon, di gihapon kay mahadlok gihapon mo-tubo-an...hahaha...

in short, hadlok gihapon...hahaha

----------


## Shugi

dragon ball z sikat kaayu sauna hehe

----------


## melovesushi

1. Alanis, Cranberries, Pearl Jam, INOJ, Boyz 2 Men.  2. Real conversation instead of texts and chats  3. Not so many places para maka laag ->so dili kalas ug kwarta.... and many many many more reasons to love the 90s!!

----------


## imyourninja

^hi my! hehehehe..  :Smiley:  diili jud ko kalimot sa chinese garter..  :Cheesy:

----------


## kageron

> 


ang singtanon og kamot ani mag piti2x while gi kom2x heheheh

----------


## ilovecebu26

*Kinsay nakaka-on ani? Mao ning uso nga Vitamin C sauna*

----------


## simegchel

> 



mao ni before nga mag ilog mig kuha, padaghanay then luwaan til mo MOOOm!  :cheesy:

----------


## bleedingboi

> ^hi my! hehehehe..  diili jud ko kalimot sa chinese garter..



Dayun manglingkod dayun mi mga lalake sa kilid para makakita ug panty while magduwa mga babae ug Chinese garter.

----------


## jeremyrenner25

the music ROCKS back in the 90s, music nowadays S**KS...

----------


## kageron



----------


## mj.pocholo

*ice climber*

----------


## umpa-lumpa

back in the 90's...manguyab, mu adto gyd sa balai sa babay....

karon ky ipa agi nalang ug shout out sa Facebook...i PM ba kaha...lols

balentimes mn ron so mao ato i look back....  :Smiley:

----------


## maxwell80

[QUOTE=umpa-lumpa;14151719]bikil pa kaayo ang metal ug hip hop aning panahona...basta naa gani makit.an mag suroy2 nga law law ug pantalon...tripan dayon...lol[/QUOTE


luoy jud kaayo mga hip hop aning panahona pirmi lang jud maboklan kung matripan sa mga metal2x...

----------


## doritos_ug_mr_chips

haha hip-hop ug anti hip-hop uso kaau sa 90s.  hehehe

----------


## s2dyante1991

Grunge grunge man tong uso sa 90's as I recall, ang mga banda mga Pearl Jam, REM, Nirvana, Green Day sad. Katong pag 1997 nga sikat tong Titanic nga salida bah...maka remember jud kog Tom and Jerry, hasta sad tong cartoons nga Top Cat ug Popeye nga 6am sa sabado mo tan.aw jud ko. 

What I like about the 90's was that we did not invest so much time behind the computer.
Walay Justin Bieber although si Aaron Carter to sa atong generation (where is he now?)
Walay Lady Gaga, walay Psy (yes! walay Psy sauna), Miley Cyrus etc. 
Maka remember kos Home Alone movies ug katong Sister Act ni Woopie Goldberg.

----------


## opaxopax

^bag.o ra jud ko ni tan.aw sa pearl jam 20 nga documentary. Lahi ra jud ang music sa una. hehe.

----------


## snipereyes05

bahala'g way makaon basta mkapalit lng ani..... :Thumbs Up:  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## sandy2007

daghan long-haired rockers who were real men..murag hapit na mwa ang male species rn pnahona..endangered species na cla nowadays..hahahahahahahaha

----------


## mobskill69



----------


## kageron

sayaw mo ani hehehe

----------


## mobskill69

Lou Bega - Mambo No 5 - YouTube

kini ra akung nasayaw .pag grade 3 . :Tears Of Joy:

----------


## carmel17_87

makalingaw hunahuna.un ang mga kaniad2ng mga duwa2... pulis dunggab, siatong,chinese garter,tadlas2, rizal2, buwan2. asin2...bikla... slipper game, bato lata, dampa, apir2, mag barter ug stationary , balay2, langit lupa...

----------


## bleedingboi

Captain Powaaaa!!!!

----------


## bleedingboi

This is one reason why I was a fan of Christopher  Lambert.

----------


## iBerg

> I'm a 90's kid, and never have regretted growing up with it.  The best decade so far, with world economies booming and arts were at it's greatest.
> 
> Here are  some of my reasons:
> 
> 1) MTV was MTV,  not some half-naked girls dancing around black dicks with gold necklaces and grills.
> 2) Nirvana, Bon Jovi, Guns n Roses, Metallica, etc...
> 3) Summers were awesome, mountain climbing, kites, riverfishing, etc... ( No MMO Role playing games, no PC's, no cellphones)
> 4) No Justine Beiber, and no Lady Gaga.
> 
> ...



same reason... proud to be a 90s kid  :Cheesy:

----------


## kit_cebu

> Captain Powaaaa!!!!


holy crap.....yeah....ngano nalimut man ko ani?!?!?!

----------


## sevendash20

Daghan man.

1. Maghuwat ka nga ipatukar sa radio imo fav song den, record dayon sa casette tape.. record na pud usab kng maapil ang tingog sa dj (samok)
2. power rangers, ultraman, mortal kombat ( hasta arcade game nga mortal kombat). street fighter ug uban pa.
3. mangabang og vhs tape tag 10 pesos.. hehe.. 
4. katong mga walay family computer, duwa nlng sa gawas og dakop2x, tago tago or pulis2x og bahaw2x. Karon ang mga bata, computer na nya tagsa nlng kaayo ta kita og mga bata nga mag.duwa og games parehas sa ato sauna.
5. uso kaayo ang boybands ato.
6. Streetboys, UMD nga mga dance moves

----------


## chinita888

battle city! dapat maka 3 stars..hehe

----------


## mio



----------


## nausicaa

I am 90's kid and I can finish this [ice ice _ _ _ _ ]
ever ended a sentence with the word "PSYCHE!"
just cant resist finishing this . . . "Iiiiiiin west philladelphia born and raised . . ."
remember when it was actually worth getting up early on a Saturday to watch cartoons.
remember the craze and then the banning of slap bracelets and slam books.
when everyhting was settled by rock paper scissors..or bubble gum bubble gum in a dish...and even better daddy had a donkey inky binky bonky.
when we played Hide and go seek until our legs grew numb.

when we used to obey our parents....ouch

used to listen to the radio all day long just to record my FAVORITE song of ALL time.
knew that Kimberly, the pink ranger, and Tommy, the green ranger, were meant to be together.
remember watching Home Alone 1, 2 , and 3 . . . and tried to pull the pranks on "intruders".
remember when Yomega Yo-Yos were cool.
remember when Mortal Kombat Was "Da Bomb!"
remember watching the 1st Batman, Aladin, Ninja Turtles, and 3 Ninjas movies.
played and/or collected "Pogs"/
watched the original cartoons of Rugrats, Power Rangers, and Ninja Turtles.
know the Macarena by heart.
"Talk to the hand" . . . enough said/
Before the Internet & text messaging . . .
Before Sidekicks & iPods . . .
Before MIKE JONES . . .
Before PlayStation2 or X-BOX . . .
Before Sponge Bob . . .

Back when I put off the 5 hours of homework I had every night.
When light up sneakers were cool.
When I rented VHS tapes, not DVDs.


Way back.....

WHEN I TRADED POKEMON CARDS FOR A LIVING.

http://www.emotasia.com/wp-content/uploads/egg-09.gif

----------


## mj.pocholo

way mka lupig jud...

----------


## bleedingboi

> I am 90's kid and I can finish this [ice ice _ _ _ _ ]
> ever ended a sentence with the word "PSYCHE!"
> just cant resist finishing this . . . "Iiiiiiin west philladelphia born and raised . . ."
> remember when it was actually worth getting up early on a Saturday to watch cartoons.
> remember the craze and then the banning of slap bracelets and slam books.
> when everyhting was settled by rock paper scissors..or bubble gum bubble gum in a dish...and even better daddy had a donkey inky binky bonky.
> when we played Hide and go seek until our legs grew numb.
> 
> when we used to obey our parents....ouch
> ...


Awesome. That surely sums up everything about the 90s.

----------


## D.R.U.G.S.

When game over means "back to the start noob!"

----------


## kageron

tanaw mo ani hehehehe

[img]http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-n5Unj3K92A8/TbInHelOahI/AAAAAAAAAJc/ZaVQpg6WSrs*******Mac.jpg[/img]

----------


## snipereyes05

_nyahahahahaha....ni sud nuon ni sa ako huna2x...._

----------


## bleedingboi

> tanaw mo ani hehehehe
> 
> [img]http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-n5Unj3K92A8/TbInHelOahI/AAAAAAAAAJc/ZaVQpg6WSrs*******Mac.jpg[/img]


Ang opening soundtrack  ani sa una, di mawala hantod krn. MCGYVER!

----------


## s2dyante1991

Kalimot ko! Idol kaayo tong cartoons na Captain Planet, ang theme song mag balik balik sa akong ulo. The Lion King mag sige'g balik sa VHS nindot paminawn ang tingog ni Jeremy Irons as Scar! 'Run Simba, run away and NEVER RETURN!'

----------


## uncle_smoker

agree! kay piso pa ang plete atong panahona! karun mahal nah tsk!

----------


## CreativeHub

Kay I grew up on that decade. Mao ra na.  :Smiley:

----------


## bleedingboi

Here's one of my favorite lines from Lion King:

Banzai: Oh, Scar, it's just you. 
Shenzi: We were afraid it was somebody important. 
Banzai: Yeah, you know, like Mufasa. 
Scar: I see. 
Banzai: Now that's power. 
Shenzi: Tell me about it. I just hear that name and I shudder. 
Banzai: Mufasa! 
Shenzi: Ooooh! Do it again! 
Banzai: Mufasa! 
Shenzi: Ooooh! 
Banzai: Mufasa, Mufasa, Mufasa! 
Shenzi: Ooooh! 
Shenzi: And it tingles me! 
Scar: I'm *surrounded* by idiots.

----------


## Chubi

music sa atong panahon (90s) kay matawag man jud ug music.. karon kay noise naman

----------


## gracextreme

alanis morissette - great songs

----------


## bleedingboi

Kinsay nakahilak ani nga scene sa Lion King?

Young Simba: Dad, Dad, come on, you gotta get up. Dad, we gotta go home. 
[pulls on Mufasa's ear] 
Young Simba: Help! 
[echoes throughout the gorge] 
Young Simba: Somebody, 

Young Simba: anybody... 

Young Simba: [Simba sniffs] help.

----------


## Xian120

kaning Lion King i remember gidala ko ni Lolo ani sa SM sauna ktong naay free tickets and Sustagen ktong gamatoy pko..

akong favorite part, in fact the part i remember so well is ktong na meet ni Simba si Timon ug Pumbaa, ktong nanganta sila ug Hakunaa Matata,,. hehe nalingaw ko jud ani sauna..

----------


## prukutung

paita, naa pa kaha kahbaw mudula ron gu pulis dunggab?  :Cheesy: 

ako kai naa ko sa twilight zone between sa age of boybands, pokemons, patentero bahaw2x and etc. and the introduction of counter strike, stick death and xiao2x, and rap music... 

i think this band closed the 90's era




and this game opened the new era as we know today

----------


## bleedingboi

> paita, naa pa kaha kahbaw mudula ron gu pulis dunggab? 
> 
> ako kai naa ko sa twilight zone between sa age of boybands, pokemons, patentero bahaw2x and etc. and the introduction of counter strike, stick death and xiao2x, and rap music... 
> 
> i think this band closed the 90's era
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this game opened the new era as we know today


UU. Dghan pud bata nangabagsak as klase 2ngod ani.  Pati religion nga subject, bagsak. Recess ra ang pasar.

----------


## jkpvlim

daghan nindot na mga music ug mga games na nindot ang gameplay bisag di pa kaayo nindot ang mga graphics haha

----------


## joseaz

90's BATO LATA!!! SHATONG~~~ TUBIG TUBIG~~~ JAPANESSE GAME~! POLIS DUNGGAB~! TAGO TAGO~! "BALAY BALAY"~! JOLEN~! nga wala na kaau nako nakita karong 21st century  :Sad:

----------


## Jhared

mao ni akong paborit sauna pag elementary, until naabot ang time nga nka realize ko nga hinay man diay kyo na mangdagan ilahang mga tamiya, kay masabayan rgud na nila'g dagan2 ni'g racing, in real life maglisod man gani'g apas atong mata let alone sabayan ug dagan, nyahaha

----------


## fredvillacampa

cool ang 90's kay walay smart phones.... niya daghan pa ug smart people... nabali naman run...

----------


## umehime00

pahambogay dayon classmates ug pencil cases




watch dayon ani





barter ug kisses unya ibutang daw sa gapas with alcohol aron manganak





sikat ayo ka if naa ka ani nga hair clip

----------


## bleedingboi

> pahambogay dayon classmates ug pencil cases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watch dayon ani
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sikata nimu sa klase kung maka walkman ka that time oi.  Hulman dayun sa mga classmates.

----------


## kageron



----------


## hax!

d pa polluted, tapes pa gamit and mag lisod kag skip2 sa imong ganahan nga kanta hehe. ang mga bata kay kinaraan kaau ug mga duwa kasagaran handcrafted nga mga pusil2 luthang etc etc.

----------


## istariraysikmae

simple ra sauna magdula sa gawas ang mga bata, mas nindot ang mga songs, dili pakaau init pareha karon..

----------


## <OBE>

Family Computer.. pa uso

----------


## kageron

Exit light 
Enter night!

----------


## Firepower

this is the time where real music reigns :Smiley:

----------


## jover

ilaha man sad to..
kini atoa karon, makaraan nmn sad ni sa mga new generations puhon..

----------


## kageron



----------


## m.garz

Captain Planet... he's the hero.. gonna take pollution down to zero..

----------


## boytoy143

Mga Pinoy games!

----------


## vmanigos

anything before 2000's nindot especially mga music wherein naa pa substance. karn hasta pataka lng kanta wla unod. back then people had more patience and took time to find out about things (read a book, go to a library) karn copy paste na lng sa wikipedia. tsk tsk.

----------


## yomyom699

yeah 90s the best decade.

----------


## Passport

yeah ..awesome.. oh some... when everybody was worried about the end of the world kuno

----------


## bleedingboi

> yeah ..awesome.. oh some... when everybody was worried about the end of the world kuno


Ug sa dhang namalit ug solar flashlights, medical kits, ug survival gear akong lolo ato nga time.

----------


## robert2ason

have a nice day!!

----------


## immersiondepth

eheads and rivermaya...no kris aquino yet...

----------


## kageron

daghan cge hisgot ato y2k bug hehehe

----------


## m.garz

> eheads and rivermaya...no kris aquino yet...


si Cheetaeh pay paris ni Kris Aquino ato lol

----------


## Xian120

[IMG]http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-0hbDvmIPPpI/UCnte-rRCeI/AAAAAAAAIwc/Lq4cHgL4n1s*******800px-VolkswagenBeetle-001.jpg[/IMG]

Pass pagong!!

----------


## THE KID

murag ang mga bata karon dili na familiar sa BULGUR

----------


## <SMILE>

Michael Jordan and the Chicago Bulls,
and of course the songs of this pretty lady 
called Tiffany.

----------


## kageron

palit mo atong baraha nga na i sexy models hehehe

----------


## kit_cebu

if you remember these guys, you're basketball experience was still awesome and raw...

----------


## wallace21

uso pa ang street games haha.. unlike krn galata na lng pc/online games :Sad: .

----------


## kNeel.

Pokemon, Great Music, Old MTV.

----------


## kageron



----------


## THE KID



----------


## bleedingboi

> palit mo atong baraha nga na i sexy models hehehe


Sama ra aning ballpen nga tabangan ug banglo sa mga classmate. hehehe

----------


## k9_friend

2 mj's - michael jordan (chicago bulls era) & michael jackson

----------


## kageron

> Sama ra aning ballpen nga tabangan ug banglo sa mga classmate. hehehe


hasta kadto sa lighter hehehe

----------


## bleedingboi

> hasta kadto sa lighter hehehe


Uu. mao tong panahona nga kung di ka mka afford ug playboy magazine or VHS, didto ka sa lighter mamugas. hehehehe

----------


## NAN_WEN

...yeah me to! 90s kid.. heheh,,

specially music.. kusog kay ni atung panahuna,,no emo just metal and rapmetal
limpbizkit
paparoach
soulfly
system of a down
audio slave.
ug uban pa..

----------


## kageron



----------


## raymondbush

streetboys....

----------


## bleedingboi

> ...yeah me to! 90s kid.. heheh,,
> 
> specially music.. kusog kay ni atung panahuna,,no emo just metal and rapmetal
> limpbizkit
> paparoach
> soulfly
> system of a down
> audio slave.
> ug uban pa..


Nice music selection. But take Audioslave off the list, since this band was formed on 2001, not the 90s. I think you are referring to Rage Against the Machines.

----------


## zairon1988

bibo jud to sauna, kada lunch kay maglinya mi ngadto sa gaisano main, duwa dayon og dungeons & dragons haha

----------


## kageron



----------


## Buzz Killington

> 




[IMG]http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-t2iWynQ9bw8/T2Q4MMvtVII/AAAAAAAAAkk/5PHbyH_Dg-U*******tropang%2Btrumpo%2BChicken%2BCaronia%2BDance%2BRet  ro%2BPilipinas.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## bleedingboi

> [IMG]http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-t2iWynQ9bw8/T2Q4MMvtVII/AAAAAAAAAkk/5PHbyH_Dg-U*******tropang%2Btrumpo%2BChicken%2BCaronia%2BDance%2BRet  ro%2BPilipinas.jpg[/IMG]
> [/IMG]
> [/IMG]


Kinsa ning naa sa background nila Ogie ug Bitoy? Geli de Belen?

----------


## kageron



----------


## Joseph Ratzinger

Backstreet boys. I am kidding.
Nirvana and  Pearl Jam
Fanta
Fidel V. Ramos
Lower dollar to peso exchange rate. 
Vanilla Ice. haha...
Michael Jordan and the Chicago bulls
World Youth Day '95
Daghan pa man.... I'll just add later on. 
Mas simple ang life before.

----------


## bleedingboi

Gi-sikat pud ni ug kajut sa una....

----------


## Passport

duh... each generation claims theirs is awesome..

----------


## Joseph Ratzinger

> Gi-sikat pud ni ug kajut sa una....


I hated these. Shoes ni Kobe. hahaha..

Well, the 90's was awesome but I actually prefer the 80's.

----------


## kageron

tanaw mo ani hehehe

----------


## boytangero

Gin blossoms! Astig na banda..

----------


## kageron



----------


## R_sQuArEd

> Gi-sikat pud ni ug kajut sa una....


ang sapatos nga murag plantsa  :2funny: 

akong classmate ani pag high school kay nilayas sa ilang balay kay wala paliti sa iyang papa ug kobe shoes

----------


## m.garz

> ang sapatos nga murag plantsa 
> 
> akong classmate ani pag high school kay nilayas sa ilang balay kay wala paliti sa iyang papa ug kobe shoes


haha ataka  :Cheesy: 

naa pud daghan fake ana sa colon sauna hehe

----------


## bleedingboi

> ang sapatos nga murag plantsa 
> 
> akong classmate ani pag high school kay nilayas sa ilang balay kay wala paliti sa iyang papa ug kobe shoes


Ambot, wa man gyud ko na inganyo sa Kobe shoes, mas dream nko ang Old Air Jordans.

----------


## kageron



----------


## noy

sus uu oi...90's is the best jud...Lots of good memories ani nga time jud... :Smiley:

----------


## antonax

> NBA cards pud. labo2x, dli pa kaayo grabee frat ato. og bata pa pud ko ato. og mga bata pa pud ako mga crush. lol


sus kahinumdom man jd ko ani...permi lng ko hago ani labo2x nya nba cards ako g.collect ky shareef abduraheem h

----------


## Jiovanna Denisova

Less technology, less materialism with everything they see [unlike now] more fresh air and less b*tchy kids.

----------


## marcs322

mao jud ts, pas decades like 90's were very memorable for me. It was a decade full of memories to be cherished. Panahon na nga ang duwaan sa mga bata kay maka pasingot jud sabayan dayon ug nindot nga sonata sa silingang balay.hehehe. Barato pa jud ang mga palaliton ug barato ra ang gasolina ug pamiliti.

----------


## bleedingboi

> mao jud ts, pas decades like 90's were very memorable for me. It was a decade full of memories to be cherished. Panahon na nga ang duwaan sa mga bata kay maka pasingot jud sabayan dayon ug nindot nga sonata sa silingang balay.hehehe. Barato pa jud ang mga palaliton ug barato ra ang gasolina ug pamiliti.


Di pa uso ang lodge2x. Kay dghan kasagingan ug kalubihan, maka barats ta pirmi. hehehehe

----------


## Black kangaroo

the best jud ang 90's..no justin beiber..no one direction..no lady gaga  :Cheesy:

----------


## bleedingboi

> the best jud ang 90's..no justin beiber..no one direction..no lady gaga


Yes, even the 90's boybands were still a lot cooler than today's.

----------


## badmouse

80's are better for me

----------


## kageron

if mao ni imo wayan sauna kay maayo na kaayo ka hehehe

----------


## lhorenzoo

*pinaka da best jud tong panahon sa 90's. first it was because of jordan and the bulls run to greatness . di ko malimot nig kahuman sa klase ,was in college that time , adto dayun sa blvd magtapok tan aw sa replay . after that ,tan aw dayun sa mga mtv's and concerts na ipatukar nya inom inom . larsian was also around that time and sa sinulog adto sad magtapok og mangaon . many memorable things sa 90's jud .*

----------


## bleedingboi

Kinsay kakita ani?

----------


## racing

celebrity death match!

----------


## Danar2amir

I also missed shows like Celebrity deathmatch, 3rd rock from the Sun and Friends.

----------


## neeruam25

tanan klase na duwa, ako nasuwayan sauna... tubig2x, bato lata, japanese games, dampa, chinese garter, asin2x, piko ug daghan pa. limot nko ngan sa uban games. dili maka puyo sa balay. pirme naa sa gawas kay mag duwa. mo uli lng kung ngit2x na. mga alas 6...walay mga gadgets... di parehas karon ang mga bata kay puro nalang psp or ipad ang gigunitan. naa pay daghan kahoy among ma katkatan sauna. among snacks kay ang  among na kahoy... tambis, chicos, caimito, iba, sambag. nindot jud to na decadee ang 90's...

----------


## kageron

pulis dungab ilis dayon sinena para ma supla... :Cheesy:

----------


## R_sQuArEd

> pulis dungab ilis dayon sinena para ma supla...


supla diay...abi nako ug...

[img]http://2.bp.blogspot.com/--H3iRdhKgKk/UWYzo85FyOI/AAAAAAAAOR0/26jfLq8Euq0*******Sutla.jpg[/img]

----------


## kageron

> supla diay...abi nako ug...
> 
> [img]http://2.bp.blogspot.com/--H3iRdhKgKk/UWYzo85FyOI/AAAAAAAAOR0/26jfLq8Euq0*******Sutla.jpg[/img]


kato syota nang bayan kay permi gi rent sa video city kada uli rentan dayon og lain

----------


## Pvt.ryan

let me see your TOOTSIE ROLL.. to the left to the right...

----------


## m.garz

dili pa kaayo rampant ang pirated dvds ato, video city pa abang2x hehe

----------


## froknoi

nothing beats the old generation  :Smiley:

----------


## kit_cebu

> supla diay...abi nako ug...
> 
> [img]http://2.bp.blogspot.com/--H3iRdhKgKk/UWYzo85FyOI/AAAAAAAAOR0/26jfLq8Euq0*******Sutla.jpg[/img]


susmaryosep...naa ko cd sauna ani...nawala...
lisud raba kaayo pangitaon sa torrent...
pag-kita nako, nag-copy kog daghan...hahaha...

----------


## bleedingboi

> supla diay...abi nako ug...
> 
> [IMG]http://2.bp.blogspot.com/--H3iRdhKgKk/UWYzo85FyOI/AAAAAAAAOR0/26jfLq8Euq0*******Sutla.jpg[/IMG]


Mao gyud ning dahilan nga ang mga elementary sa una kabalo na magmasturbate.

----------


## kit_cebu

^hahaha...aminin moments man...ahahaha

----------


## ivan

90's music the Best !!!!   

Alternative Rock !!!

----------


## kageron

> susmaryosep...naa ko cd sauna ani...nawala...
> lisud raba kaayo pangitaon sa torrent...
> pag-kita nako, nag-copy kog daghan...hahaha...


ang tarzan wa nalay kwenta hahaha

----------


## bleedingboi

> ang tarzan wa nalay kwenta hahaha


Hahaha. animala gyud anang Tarzan oi.  Dghan na corrupt nga mga bata ana.

----------


## kit_cebu

apil nata mga brad...  :Cheesy:

----------


## kageron



----------


## bleedingboi

I learned more about God from watching these cartoons, than listening from any priest or pastor's sermon.

----------


## billabong

airwalk, vans, dms, penshoppe na towel, jeep na sounds, levis 501, wayfarer, marvel trading cards

----------


## AmpaoCity

> I'm a 90's kid, and never have regretted growing up with it.  The best decade so far, with world economies booming and arts were at it's greatest.
> 
> Here are  some of my reasons:
> 
> 1) MTV was MTV,  not some half-naked girls dancing around black dicks with gold necklaces and grills.
> 2) Nirvana, Bon Jovi, Guns n Roses, Metallica, etc...
> 3) Summers were awesome, mountain climbing, kites, riverfishing, etc... ( No MMO Role playing games, no PC's, no cellphones)
> 4) No Justine Beiber, and no Lady Gaga.
> 
> ...


90's Here! It sure was no doubt a great time  to live.  :Cheesy:

----------


## noy.juan

Most 90's kid claim they are 90's kid... even they are born before 90's.... hahahahaha....

im proud to be a martial-law baby.... born during the turmoil of this cuntry...

----------


## Rakizta

was in college and had some great time . colon then was the heart and the center of cebu

----------


## kageron

> I learned more about God from watching these cartoons, than listening from any priest or pastor's sermon.


Super book og Flying house  :Triumphant:

----------


## bleedingboi

> Most 90's kid claim they are 90's kid... even they are born before 90's.... hahahahaha....
> 
> im proud to be a martial-law baby.... born during the turmoil of this cuntry...


I was born in the 80's. But grew up as a kid in the 90's. So I think that'll count.  : )

----------


## R_sQuArEd

i think it doesn't matter which decade (80's or 90's) you were born as long as you were able to experience what life was like before during the 90's...i was born during the 80's but most of my vivid childhood memories was during the early 90's

----------


## noy.juan

> I was born in the late 80's. But grew up as a kid in the 90's. So I think that'll count.  : )


id prefer to be 80's kid... since most of the cool stuff started during this time.. its kinda gave a feeling of being a PIONEER!

----------


## bleedingboi

> id prefer to be 80's kid... since most of the cool stuff started during this time.. its kinda gave a feeling of being a PIONEER!


Speaking of pioneers. We can assume people born in the 50's to have this privilege. After world war 2, they experienced a different childhood in the  Philippines-  A world economic and military Power, comparable to any country in Europe.  Aaah, I'd still  wish I was in the  60's.

----------


## cebugdev

80s kid here! malingaw kog simple things, and luckily I was a pre-teen when computers,video games and cellphones starting to picked-up..

----------


## domzgnrlover86

sa mga makahinumdum lang... mao pud ni akong lingaw kaniadtong decada 90  :Cheesy:

----------


## m.garz

> sa mga makahinumdum lang... mao pud ni akong lingaw kaniadtong decada 90


mao gyud, gubat dayun, bala ug bil-is  :Cheesy:

----------


## Nefarian

Natural raman jud na maganahan ta sa panahon nga atong gisanayan. Pinaka the best jud na. Pero maabot ang panahon nga naa nasad mo post diri sa Istorya  nga ang 2000s is the best decade.

----------


## bleedingboi

> Natural raman jud na maganahan ta sa panahon nga atong gisanayan. Pinaka the best jud na. Pero maabot ang panahon nga naa nasad mo post diri sa Istorya  nga ang 2000s is the best decade.


Mao gyud na akong gi-huwatan kung unsa ila mapa-hinambog sa ila dekada.

----------


## tchrisryan

Naki kanta s atukar ni: Britney Spears, Backstreet Boys, Boyzone, ug A1.

----------


## noy.juan

> Speaking of pioneers. We can assume people born in the 50's to have this privilege. After world war 2, they experienced a different childhood in the  Philippines-  A world economic and military Power, comparable to any country in Europe.  Aaah, I'd still  wish I was in the  60's.


id prefer 80's this is where most of the technological explosion happen... though 50-70 are mostly exploration.... though 80's kids experience the transition of it... for me the golden era of philippines would be during the pre-war...

90's kids just reaps the reward of later years... during my time TV is a status symbol... and im proud to say that we are the first in our neighborhood that time to have  colored tv, a betamax, a vhs and 3rd to have residential telephone....

we play a lot more outside than play inside..

- - - Updated - - -




> Mao gyud na akong gi-huwatan kung unsa ila mapa-hinambog sa ila dekada.


90's-onward kids are the current generations of screwed ups...

----------


## bleedingboi

> 90's-onward kids are the current generations of screwed ups...


Unsay pasabot nimu ani boss?

Like ang mga bata nga natawo sa 90's mismo or ang childhood  mismo sa 90's na? 

Some can check the statistics...Kids born from 1983 up to 1993 are one of the most industrious generations in RP. (these are the so-called 90's kids)

The revenue rate is highest since 1965! It's either this generation have fled offshore as an OFW, or worked as a callcenter agent for BPO. Contributing to a total of $33 Billion for 2012. 

Currently, RP's unemployement rate is 7.5%, a sizable portion of this comes from the ages 17-20 (which is understandable due to college), and ages 31-45 (tinapol lang gyud).




Philippines Unemployment Rate

BPO industry exceeds 2012 revenue target - InterAksyon.com

----------


## chanix17

up up up up......

----------


## noy.juan

> Unsay pasabot nimu ani boss?
> 
> Like ang mga bata nga natawo sa 90's mismo or ang childhood  mismo sa 90's na? 
> 
> Some can check the statistics...Kids born from 1983 up to 1993 are one of the most industrious generations in RP. (these are the so-called 90's kids)
> 
> The revenue rate is highest since 1965! It's either this generation have fled offshore as an OFW, or worked as a callcenter agent for BPO. Contributing to a total of $33 Billion for 2012. 
> 
> Currently, RP's unemployement rate is 7.5%, a sizable portion of this comes from the ages 17-20 (which is understandable due to college), and ages 31-45 (tinapol lang gyud).
> ...


its not about the employment is about what have they done to contribute in this generation that will be remembered for the next? most of discoveries and innovation are born out of 70's and 80's... only few have dared recently... mast interested pa siguro sila sa showbiz and leisure...

----------


## bleedingboi

> its not about the employment is about what have they done to contribute in this generation that will be remembered for the next? most of discoveries and innovation are born out of 70's and 80's... only few have dared recently... mast interested pa siguro sila sa showbiz and leisure...



Aw, okay. 

Well, wait lang sa ta bossing. It's too early paman sad. Most people in these generations are aged below 30. 

Einstein, Alfred Nobel, Bell, Tesla, Marconi....these people acquired success in innovation in the latter part of their lives.

Basin pa diay naay bright minds sa atoa.

----------


## noy.juan

all we get in this current generation are Justin Gaybeir, Social Climber and KPop....

----------


## manoyjoe

i hear complaints about the 90's generation not contributing, i guess the guy is from the 90's?? cause i don't see him contributing anything also...its easy to throw stones at someone else, but not at yourself...

----------


## noy.juan

> i hear complaints about the 90's generation not contributing, i guess the guy is from the 90's?? cause i don't see him contributing anything also...its easy to throw stones at someone else, but not at yourself...


^ 90's kid complaining... if you are pertaining to me well you dont know me... heck you dont even know how old i am... i could be as old as your uncle... in any case... have you figured it out... its you who are complaining that we guys before the 90's bitching on.. you cant even take a criticism... geez... you really are screwed up

----------


## windsong

Gameboy and PS1 days aaaah and the smell of chicken joy when i was a little kid hehehe

----------


## manoyjoe

bands like parokya ni edgar, eheads, yano, the teeth, wolfgang

- - - Updated - - -




> ^ 90's kid complaining... if you are pertaining to me well you dont know me... heck you dont even know how old i am... i could be as old as your uncle... in any case... have you figured it out... its you who are complaining that we guys before the 90's bitching on.. you cant even take a criticism... geez... you really are screwed up


dude do you have a mirror??, you bash left and right and then you say i'm screwed up??... you cant even take criticism yourself.. get off your high horse... also FYI i did not say i was talking about you... why would i pinpoint you when as you said i dont know you :Huh:  i guess you felt it was you, nothing i can do about that... again i never mentioned in my post that i was talking about you

----------


## noy.juan

> bands like parokya ni edgar, eheads, yano, the teeth, wolfgang
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> dude do you have a mirror??, you bash left and right and then you say i'm screwed up??... you cant even take criticism yourself.. get off your high horse... also FYI i did not say i was talking about you... why would i pinpoint you when as you said i dont know you i guess you felt it was you, nothing i can do about that... again i never mentioned in my post that i was talking about you


the bands you are talking are basicly started in late 80's that went mainstream in early 90's check your research... the reason why i pointed it to you coz there is no one is criticizing 90's kid other than me... i take you criticism constructively.... thats why im just trolling you right now... the fact you just reacted on my trolled post that means you cant accept my post... you should look in the mirror yourself...

----------


## nio1234

nindot sauna kay magduwa pa ug bato lata.. karon mga bata pc nay duwaan  :Cheesy:

----------


## Ironwood_Cebu

70s-80s mas alegre

----------


## manoyjoe

> the bands you are talking are basicly started in late 80's that went mainstream in early 90's check your research... the reason why i pointed it to you coz there is no one is criticizing 90's kid other than me... i take you criticism constructively.... thats why im just trolling you right now... the fact you just reacted on my trolled post that means you cant accept my post... you should look in the mirror yourself...


so you troll but don't expect a reply??...funny... also read the post again, its about things that made the 90's awesome. not things that were started in the 90's... you answered it with your own so called research, these bands only went mainstream during 90's which made them awesome... also please read every post on this thread and then tell me if my comment was meant for you...if you think my post was directed to you, i cant do anything about that...if you think i can't accept your comments, still entirely your own opinion...and the fact that your still replying to my posts also proves you can't accept my comments...

----------


## nausicaa

> Mao gyud na akong gi-huwatan kung unsa ila mapa-hinambog sa ila dekada.


Robots/Humanoids, Flying machines, waterproof gadgets, Moving Skyscrapers and others. :Smiley:

----------


## bleedingboi

> all we get in this current generation are Justin Gaybeir, Social Climber and KPop....


Murag dli ni sila 90's kids imu gi-describe bai. I believe you are talking about 2000's kids.

----------


## jesse5648

hmmmm..... gimingaw nakos kite festival saunas abellana T_T
ug kadtong bisag asa ko mahubog di ko maabot sa hospital inig mata nga wala nay kwarta kay na tripan gidunggab pa T_T
akong sakyanan pdi ra ma park bisag asa nga inig balik nako di pa flat ang tire or naay garas sa kilid
kadtong mga panahona kay di pa uso ang aids unya challenging pa sad panguyaban ang mga girls

----------


## kageron



----------


## THE KID

> 


Yanni.......

----------


## VernieJueco

outdoor activities! :Smiley:  Much better than Online games.

----------


## kit_cebu

check this out....though wala ta ani....but this is pretty much related to what we had back then.....

Yahoo!

----------


## SnatcherSaColon

ayos kau ang 90's!  :Cheesy:

----------


## Black kangaroo

mura mag daghan maya ang generation karun..  :Cheesy:

----------


## ins3cure

kool ang 90's, maski sa music

----------


## m.garz

> mura mag daghan maya ang generation karun..


haha mao gyud, mga 90's kids raba na gikan bro.. lol  :Cheesy:

----------


## bleedingboi

> haha mao gyud, mga 90's kids raba na gikan bro.. lol


Di sad tanan oi. hehehe. Mas grbe ang maya sa mga bag-o nga generation.

----------


## domzgnrlover86

karon nga decada, tinuod jud nagka daghan ang mga SHUDIYUDZ ultimo comedyante shudi napud hastang lawgawa....

----------


## twitzyroll

playing in the street with friends > playing online

----------


## m.garz

> Di sad tanan oi. hehehe. Mas grbe ang maya sa mga bag-o nga generation.



what i mean is, naay mga Maya karon nga nagdako sa 90's.. haha

----------


## beyee

Local Ground Music...

Local Vocal and Proud \m/

----------


## cebudeal

hehehe. ka relate ko ani, but im begning to adjust

----------


## kageron

sunod2x dayon ka pina isog2x dayon nya dili madutlan  :grin:

----------


## kit_cebu

> Local Ground Music...
> 
> Local Vocal and Proud \m/


on that note...i miss Cattski/Barbie's Cradle katong sikat sa Country Mall sauna...Padi's ba to?  :Cheesy:

----------


## bleedingboi

Shampoo ni lola, Agaw Agimat and Aegis. 

Mao ni ang mga karaan, true and certified 90's pinay rockers...

----------


## adrianna

naa koy karamay da, hehe.. agree ko sa imo reasons tanan ts. pun-an pud nako sa akoa. i've been to 3 different universities but para nako, the best experiences that i had was in usc in the late 90s. mao ni nga time na ang mga laki pwede pa magpa long hair ug mag tsinelas kun muskuyla, ug pwede pa manigarilyo sa campus. wala pa sad uniform sa mga laki ani. akong mga classmates sa talamban tag 1 month gud na ilang karsones usa labhan lol... mao ni nga decade sa ako first taste of alcohol, the best pa kaayo ang cocodine adtong tyma. nibati na pag graduate nako since gipabutangan nila ug videoke. ka witness pud ko sa first oblation run nga gi held sa usc main. ambot if gi balik pa nila to.  other reasons are RATM, Sheila and the Insects, Cranberries, Pearl Jam, Soundgarden, the first Jamaican Nights, Bajuyo Shrub, Beavis and Butthead, jars of clay, Smashing Pumpkins, Pulp Fiction, THe shawshank Redemption, Reality Bites.. mao ni nga decade na "it" girl pa si Winona Ryder. I have such a girl-crush on her. it's a shame what has become of her career right now. and of course, who could forget MTV? The best jud ang MTV ani nga decade. it popularized mosh pit, and i guess listening to alternative music is way cooler compared to pop. .. how i wish i could go back  :Smiley:

----------


## cranberry

dghan jud tang mga 90s babies! uso pa kaayo ang boyband atung nga time unya sa kada group d i nay isa ka bayot.. haha! neway,  alternatve rock of the 90s will always be my fave genre ever.. kron ang mga batan-on ky masuko mg brown out ky d ka-intrnet pro sauna, lipay kau kay magdula ug bulan-bulan..

----------


## cobraKing

^^ok ra ug mag brown out kay pwde ra tambay sa gwas unya kanta2x gamit ang song hits unya mag puli2x ug guitara or dungan
guitar..

----------


## bleedingboi

> naa koy karamay da, hehe.. agree ko sa imo reasons tanan ts. pun-an pud nako sa akoa. i've been to 3 different universities but para nako, the best experiences that i had was in usc in the late 90s. mao ni nga time na ang mga laki pwede pa magpa long hair ug mag tsinelas kun muskuyla, ug pwede pa manigarilyo sa campus. wala pa sad uniform sa mga laki ani. akong mga classmates sa talamban tag 1 month gud na ilang karsones usa labhan lol... mao ni nga decade sa ako first taste of alcohol, the best pa kaayo ang cocodine adtong tyma. nibati na pag graduate nako since gipabutangan nila ug videoke. ka witness pud ko sa first oblation run nga gi held sa usc main. ambot if gi balik pa nila to.  other reasons are RATM, Sheila and the Insects, Cranberries, Pearl Jam, Soundgarden, the first Jamaican Nights, Bajuyo Shrub, Beavis and Butthead, jars of clay, Smashing Pumpkins, Pulp Fiction, THe shawshank Redemption, Reality Bites.. mao ni nga decade na "it" girl pa si Winona Ryder. I have such a girl-crush on her. it's a shame what has become of her career right now. and of course, who could forget MTV? The best jud ang MTV ani nga decade. it popularized mosh pit, and i guess listening to alternative music is way cooler compared to pop. .. how i wish i could go back


Sus, kung nagka kita ta sa una, magka uyab gyud ta. kay pareha ta ug hilig. Bibo lage daw tong oblation run sa una (wasn't there though). SAmot natong " Jammin' Jamaica".

----------


## maxwell80

uso pa kaayo tong bangga sa banda, bisan pista2x sa baranggay naa pod contest bangga sa banda. nya apil2x pod kunuhay mi para ingnon inn bisag nagkayagaw  motukar pyts ra gihapon. hehehe...

----------


## adrianna

> Sus, kung nagka kita ta sa una, magka uyab gyud ta. kay pareha ta ug hilig. Bibo lage daw tong oblation run sa una (wasn't there though). SAmot natong " Jammin' Jamaica".


Lol.. not meant to be jud ts. But that was fun. Mao na ang 1 thing why I'm so grateful about life.. Ang mga best memories na dili mapalit. Char  :Smiley:

----------


## marko143

wla pa kaayo mga brotherhood, kung naa man galing mga tarong pa unlike kron nga wla nay klaro....

----------


## bleedingboi

> Lol.. not meant to be jud ts. But that was fun. Mao na ang 1 thing why I'm so grateful about life.. Ang mga best memories na dili mapalit. Char


Agree. It's these same memories, nga if magkalisod ka sa kwarta krn or problema, murag muhayag imung panglantaw kung maka hinumdom ka.

----------


## ThrowinG_CoppeR

grunge and the alternative music scene  :grin:

----------


## beyee

> on that note...i miss Cattski/Barbie's Cradle katong sikat sa Country Mall sauna...Padi's ba to?


I was at Padis Point! gig ni Cattski kit hehehe
October 12, 1999! 
Can't forget that night hihihi

----------


## kit_cebu

hahaaha...holy carp...nag.cge na tingali tag abot2x sauna noh? hahaha...

love the new UN...i remember Bruce Almighty...  :Smiley:

----------


## beyee

Hehehe thanks Kit  :smiley: 

More like it jud!
Padis point was one of  the melting pots 
for local ground music hehehe

Apir Beh! Hehehe

----------


## edoy

gi mingaw nako sa lugar sa una anang padis point dah.... :Smiley:

----------


## hush232002

awesome ang 90's para nako kay atong mga tayma medyo bata2x pata ato unya medyo supportado pa s mga ginikanan....cant say the same pag 2000++

----------


## estambae

naa pa bai restobar 90's tirada ang banda?

katong sa marjoe's kai ka isa raman to. wala na ma sundi

----------


## jidosha

the 90's and nirvana. nuff said!

----------


## tchrisryan

Na Adik ko ug RockMan ug Mortal Kombat ani tyma... DI matulog kung dili malampus, mag regor ang utok.

----------


## bleedingboi

> gi mingaw nako sa lugar sa una anang padis point dah....


Murag karinderya naman cguro ni  and area nila krn. hehehe

----------


## domzgnrlover86



----------


## maxwell80

mga heavy metal pa kayo mga tirada sa una...headbang2x dayon...

----------


## Rakizta

remembering the brick game fad during the 90's , bahalag way kan anay

----------


## MrTuthaus

> 


Welcome To The Jungle!

----------


## Rakizta

amigo pa kaayo si axle rose og si slash ana nga time kaon kay iya iya na sila og grupo

----------


## domzgnrlover86

Crush pd ni nako pag 90's  :Cheesy:  nyehehe

----------


## simegchel

was being an awesome because of that snailmail that made the letter exciting to read..

----------


## adrianna

Naa koy ipaapas: chasing amy, jay and silent bob, mono, sublime, moonpools and caterpillars, fountains of Wayne, weezer, Portishead, Ethan Hawke in his 20s, def Leppard, Alicia silverstone,....just some of the 90s finest.

----------


## slabdans

boyzone, moffatts, back street boys

----------


## Rakizta

sikat bitaw kaayo si alicia atong 90's ,nawa naman ron

----------


## domzgnrlover86

maka mingaw ning lineupa sa rivermaya kay payter kaayo!

----------


## bleedingboi

Ataya sa lips ni Alicia oi. Maka tunaw. Bata pa si Sharon Stone ato nga time.

----------


## maxwell80

maihap pa ang vayot aning panahona, karon sus maryosep nagbaha. bwahahaha...peace sistah...

----------


## kit_cebu

> maka mingaw ning lineupa sa rivermaya kay payter kaayo!


214
bring me down
ulan

- - - Updated - - -

i would say one of my life's regrets is NOT seeing this band live...

----------


## bleedingboi

> maihap pa ang vayot aning panahona, karon sus maryosep nagbaha. bwahahaha...peace sistah...


Sa una,  in one classrom, usa or duha ka bayot. Karon? Sa usa ka classroom, half and half gi-atay. Half ang true laki, half pud bayot.

----------


## domzgnrlover86

asa nakaha ni siya ron? sikata raba ani niya pag 90s  :Cheesy:

----------


## ZD14

The music icons!

----------


## kageron

> 214
> bring me down
> ulan


In addition

Kisapmata
Elesi
Himala

----------


## lstorya

Music definitely. Daun ang cassette og lapis relationship.

----------


## ohohoy

wala pa hotel SOGO sa 90's, hehe..

----------


## Christine77

Panahon sa 90's daghang bata sigeg dula ug bato lata, takyan, chinese garter, tagoan, biks (ambot unsay spelling), shatong. Sos pero karon, asa ka kita ug manga bata nga magdula pa ug ingon ana. Ang manga nawong karon sa kabataan kay naa na sa gadget, like touch screen na cellphone, computer, PS3 ug sa uban pang advance technology na makalingaw. Akong niece kay 2 1/2 yrs old palang maau na kaayo mo dula ug Minion Rush sa cellphone. hahahaha!

----------


## geo25

Ahh, early nineties.

----------


## jerkric

Michael Jordan's era. NBA's greatest.  :i am not worthy: 

No ugly players like LeBron King Kong James.  :knuppel2:

----------


## maxwell80

uso pa kaayo ang komiks kay wala pa kaayoy social media pang past time...

----------


## lapulapu.opon

90 kay ang mga batan-on magsige pa ug duwa sa gawas unlike karon puros nalang computers

----------


## amsick00

naa'y ininsik nga salida sa Channel 6.....whaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## Panda Ninja

i won't compare 90's today because the 80's and 90's were the golden times

----------


## kageron



----------


## THE KID



----------


## Equinox

metal/rock/hair bands
grunge/alternative bands
cebu's local bands

----------


## dibax

no pork barrel

----------


## THE KID

> no pork barrel


Priority Development Assistance Fund - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## Horus

Ka nice jud ato nga mga tuig...then kabantay ko ang oras atong panahona dli sama ka dali mo labay karon.

----------


## maddox_pitt

Awesome music.. Unlike today, bunch of trash

----------


## path

because twas the time i still play street games that's why.

----------


## adrianna

i was a huge fan of the x-files.  na crush gud ko kadali ni Agent Mulder adtong tyma  :Smiley:

----------


## Scott Bernard

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles!!!!

----------


## Xian120

Kawabanggaaa!!!

----------


## JViLLe

Just the amount of physical activities we used to do. kat-kat atop. palupad tabanog. tagak sa atop. Thats life! ako manghud (10 years younger than me) murag di na pwede ma-initan.. heheheh

----------


## m.garz

wala pa kaau gadgets atong mga panahona, puro pasingot hehe

----------


## kenotkabugnot

duwa brickgame hahhahahhha

----------


## waterboy0911

Katkat bayabas, mangga, mansanitas.. Tumba lata, labo labo (matira matibay) japanes game...

Old time favorate bagay sa kasagingan..

----------


## m.garz

pwede pud bagay luyo sa chapel  :Cheesy:

----------


## kageron

guess who?

----------


## R_sQuArEd

> guess who?


beakman's world!!!

nakasuway raba ko send ug question ani nga program...sa RPN 9 ni nga salida...daghan kaayo ko nakat-onan aning salidaa

----------


## kageron

duwa mo ani hehehe

----------


## R_sQuArEd

> duwa mo ani hehehe


NBA jam! di ko moundang duwa hangtod di mabuak ang fiberglass board!  :cheesy:

----------


## THE KID

- - - Updated - - -

----------


## jerkric

When MJ happened.  :thumbsup:

----------


## medwarc

> kahinumdom mo ani?..
> 
> "Langit, Lupa, Impyerno, im im impyerno Sak-sak puso tulo ang dugo Patay, buhay, Umalis ka na dyan!!"....


sa manila ka before bro? kay gikan man ko las pinas and mag duwa mi ani. pag-abot nako ngari sa visayas kay wala man sila kabalo ani nga duwaa...

----------


## R_sQuArEd

> sa manila ka before bro? kay gikan man ko las pinas and mag duwa mi ani. pag-abot nako ngari sa visayas kay wala man sila kabalo ani nga duwaa...


kabalo lagi ko ani pagbata nako pero di ko taga manila

----------


## medwarc

> kabalo lagi ko ani pagbata nako pero di ko taga manila


i see. depende jud cguro sa lugar bro. ako mga ka duwa sa leyte wla man ni nila duwaa.

----------


## novem

sakto, nindot jud ang 90s hehehehe

----------


## popeegabz

90s rock..maoy nakanindot.. plus nindot ang childhood sauna..haha pratical ang games..hahahah

----------


## medwarc

mao jud ni tukara nahilig ko discoral... nuon at least nakat-on ko ug sayaw...hehehe

WRECKX-N-EFFECT - RUMPSHAKER - YouTube

----------


## Nami_1217

ang music sa 90's kay hantod karon lami japun paminawun... samot tong mga alternative..

----------


## juck401

Lami jud ang 90s .. nice kaau ug music ani nga time

----------


## kageron

> NBA jam! di ko moundang duwa hangtod di mabuak ang fiberglass board!


malmalon ang ring hahaha

----------


## imyourninja

walai justin, miley, ug OD.

----------


## maxwell80

uso pa kaayo ang Robin2x ug nilakwan, bisag wangkig kaayo ug lawas pinabuka jud ang wings... :Smiley:

----------


## kageron

> walai justin, miley, ug OD.


naa nai justin beiber sauna hehehe



unsay OD? lol

----------


## trabiz

> uso pa kaayo ang Robin2x ug nilakwan, bisag wangkig kaayo ug lawas pinabuka jud ang wings...


Then someone shouted MISTAAAA! hehehe


* Anyway cool kaayo ang 90's oi in terms of music, lifestyle, movies ug uban pa. I miss pirate chips, goodie2x ug uban pang mga chichirya. Barato pa kaayo ang snacks sauna. After mo snack duwa dayun dakop2, labu2 ug japanese game. Fit kaayo ang mga bata sauna tagsa raka kitag overweight or obese unlike karon. Then kusug pa kaayo ang disney nga mga movies like Lion King, mulan ug Hercules. Basta payter kaayo ang 90's para nako.  :Cheesy:  :Cheesy:

----------


## R_sQuArEd

> naa nai justin beiber sauna hehehe
> 
> 
> 
> unsay OD? lol


arang nalang sad ni si aaron carter kay ni justin bieber...hehehe

mao siguro ni pasabot niya nga OD...ang 1D...hehehe

----------


## eugene_montillano

Kay lahi rajud ang pasko, ma feel jud nya way tihik2  :Cheesy:

----------


## jinkazama92

People were more original back then. Today, we have lots of Copy-cats

----------


## euijin

coz it is our time... simple living

----------


## Kicky

Nindot ang music, artistic ba gamay ang mga taw, nindot ang fashion daghan gwapo ^^

----------


## THE KID

cross line.....

----------


## estambae

adto jud ko colon ani pina tiguwang2x ug dating

----------


## maxwell80

> adto jud ko colon ani pina tiguwang2x ug dating



makahinumdum man pod ta sa Regent ani.

----------


## kit_cebu

wholesome sa ta...  :Cheesy: 


akong atangan pirmi sauna...

----------


## estambae

wa juy maka lupig ani. taga alas says y medya sa gabii 

[IMG]http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_1Tu6nsEVLvk/TPXDOJLrWYI/AAAAAAAAAa8/V_90ZChecKU*******Captain_Power_And_The_Soldiers_Of_The_Future.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## makal34

mao ra jud ang pizza pag 90's wala pa nang albertos ug uban pa dha..mom's pizza ang pinakaran sa tanan.. :Cheesy:

----------


## THE KID

> mao ra jud ang pizza pag 90's wala pa nang albertos ug uban pa dha..mom's pizza ang pinakaran sa tanan..


mao ni cgeg kawat sa akong mga classmate nga bugoy sa canteen....hehehe

----------


## woodpusher

ang mga kanta nga nindot ug lyrics ug tuno...

----------


## cristinaemerson

can any one here to give me quatation for this site ?  Best SEO & Internet Marketing Company, Web Design & Development, USA - noizyoyster

----------


## kageron

Kanang Mongol 2 kay dugay ma bali!  :Cheesy:

----------


## beyee

Ang cgeg tan-aw ani na British game show k 
makaremember ani Nya hehehehe

----------


## kageron

crystal maze  :Cheesy:

----------


## gwezy

simple ra ang 90s...and kids kay more on physical games pa and i think mas healthy (?) kay they go out man jud instead na maglingkod tanga atubangan sa pcs, tablets, fone, etc hehe. i think the songs way back kay more meaningful and naay sense  :Smiley:

----------


## jhamkha

sulit pa kaayo ang outdoor games ani , palit rakag takyan, kuha ug lata, guba nga tsenelas, palit Chinese garter.

----------


## j.belle_07

simple ra kaayo ang life pag-90's... duwa2x gawas sa balay, tan-aw TV, nindot og may sense pa ang mga music, uso pa ang family computer, barato pa ang mga duwaan og mga foods, simple pa ang mga sinina (more on conservative style)...


karon: computer online games, pabonggahay og gadgets, social networking, kasagaran mahal foods, nagka-daring na mo-dress up ang mga taw.... and ni-sunod na sad ta sa western customs... 


lahi-a ra jud diay sa una oi.. hahahahahahahaha...

----------


## MollyMillions

Reasons:

-cranberries
-nirvana
-woodstock 90 plus (forgot the dates na)
-greyhoundz
-moonpools and caterpillars
-nu107

today kay wala lang. di ko feel ang songs kaayu except a very few from elle goulding (sp?) and some other.

----------


## LiveHigh1987

Tan awa ang music video sa " Ang Huling El Bimbo" naa did2 tanan reasons nako why the 90's was an awesome decade.

----------


## shubunkin

> mao ni cgeg kawat sa akong mga classmate nga bugoy sa canteen....hehehe



sos  my highschool life gyud lami kaayo mao gyud ni ako kina-on sa skol moms pizza og mountain dew

----------


## jhamkha

> Tan awa ang music video sa " Ang Huling El Bimbo" naa did2 tanan reasons nako why the 90's was an awesome decade.




agree..^_^

----------


## sushikandi

90s - we go out with friends and actually talk 
Now - we go out with friends but on the phone the whole time.

----------


## ken sako

simplicity sa 90's... karon calamities

----------


## chimean

I love the 90s tooo.ang mga boybands.britney spears.. wooooh street games.. cartoons..daghan pa kaau mg duwa bata sa streets karon mingaw2x na tua na ang nawng sa pc.

----------


## chuckkcuhc

jolins quit,

----------


## naturalborn_loser

90s - X-men, Mask Man, Dargon Ball, Grunge, Pinoy Rock, Mt Pinatubo, Filipino action movies, Street fighter, Mortal kombat, Fatal Fury, Okay ka Fairy Ko, Home along the Riles, Palibasa lalake, image Comic books, etc.....

----------


## poloi123

90s = we know where our friends are without calling them
Now = we need to call/text them to know where they are

----------


## kageron

duwa og lupa langit inig ka dagma pingkaw/singkaw ang kamot  :Cheesy:

----------


## adrianna

Senti - Yano - YouTube

because of this band especially this song.  for me, so far as OPM is concerned, they are one of the pillars that made the 90s an awesome decade.  How i wish they will make a comeback.

----------


## beyee

In the 90s if magsabot sa laag, on time man bisag wala pa'y cellphone,
karon, Walay klareks usahay ang sabot bisag easy access na sa phone lols

----------


## zHun

nindot sauna gyud.
if pasko magama raman kog paboto kanang spark plug sa motor.haha lingaw kaayo.
daghan ang mga games sauna nga wala na madulae sa mga bata karon. mao mga bata ron dali ra masakit. dli ma gawsan og singot.

----------


## zyrusvince

Less technology. Not so complicated life. Samot na lovelife. Dha gyud ka makakitag tinuod na effort!  :Cheesy:

----------


## kit_cebu

> In the 90s if magsabot sa laag, on time man bisag wala pa'y cellphone,
> karon, Walay klareks usahay ang sabot bisag easy access na sa phone lols


mag-EB dayon sa Blue Magic ayala...nya mag-submarino dayon mi...hahaha

----------


## beyee

> mag-EB dayon sa Blue Magic ayala...nya mag-submarino dayon mi...hahaha


What do you mean, kit?

----------


## shubunkin

ang new year namo sa 90's perting biboha ky barato ra kaayo mga paboto sa una pero karon mag torotot nlang ky sayang kaayo ang kwarta my pa e palit nlang og pang noche buena

----------


## janrey1986

1. Favorite movies and tv series: alex mack, the highlander, dragon ball z and movies, mask rider black, ultraman, machine man, mask man, saider, voltes v, the time machine, sailor moon, masinger z, tgis, tabing ilog, xmen, and many more...
2. Favorite past times: mangita ug kaka unya isabong or ibaligya, jolens, lastiko nga e-has2x, mgdakpanay, sugod nag paminaw sa hardcore like korn, limp bizkit, metallica, etc.,.
3. Among others: song hits ky mgpraktis ug gitara, sugod nag crush2x sa mga klasmeyt, ug uban pa..

----------


## kit_cebu

> What do you mean, kit?


mag-eyeball ba...nya tan-awon ang ka-eyeball daan before duolon...  :Cheesy:

----------


## beyee

> mag-eyeball ba...nya tan-awon ang ka-eyeball daan before duolon...


Ahhhh... Tried that before sa National... 
When I saw him first and he looked like a 
rapist to me, I walked out in a huff and told
him the next day, I didn't go to Ayala hahaha

Good thing Walay cellphone pa ato.

----------


## kit_cebu

ahahaha...sipata...abi nako kaming mga boys ra buhat ana...hhaahha

----------


## beyee

> ahahaha...sipata...abi nako kaming mga boys ra buhat ana...hhaahha


U can't blame me kit, di masaligan ang tawo, 
Uso bya tong rape2x hehehe... Good thing I 
didn't wear the same thing I told him  :Tongue: 

Basig ikaw to ha?  Hahahahaha  :2funny:

----------


## marc_ags

kay malingaw man jd kag maau sauna, d parehas krn nga magpasikatay na ang mga tao, d parehas sauna nga mutabang jd hangtud sa kaya, krn naa nay kapalit ang pagtabang.

----------


## naturalborn_loser

lingaw sa 90's kai daghan sitcom. text text dayon ug marvel ug ultraman cards nya dampa lastiko.

----------


## bravoONE

Songsssssssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## Mabix

cassette tapes
typewriter para sa mga book reports
nu 107 cebu
vhs-es/laser disc/rewinder
mango brutus

best of all,ang minimum fare kay P2.00 ra,barbecue P3.00, puso P0.50,advent of IRC!

----------


## Nokki

naa pa nirvana , sikat kaayo naa kay cell phone particularly katong dako na nokia , naa cinema sa gaisano mactan

----------


## jerkric

"Back in my days, even mouse have balls!"

----------


## beyee

Enough said...

----------


## pa2sai

MIRC...ctc? asl pls?

----------


## rednagger

choi k2ong sauna ky #1 sa bag.ong tubo karon dli mo kabalo 30lives sa contra(family computer game) / #2  choi ky pag after sa klase stanby sa gawas mag guitara2x / #3  choi ky ma ehchanced imong physical ug mental alertness like mga dula ug takyan, bulan2x, tago.anay, basketball, slippersgame,ug dakpanay.. hehe

----------


## snipereyes05

_daghan na buang ani nila



ug kasagaran dance group di mwala ang kani na tukar sayawun..

hehehehe_

----------


## kageron

tanaw mo ani  :Cheesy:

----------


## zHun

nindot gyud kaayo ning mga dulaa.. :Smiley: 







naa pa ba kaha mo dula mga bata karon ing ani..tsk

----------


## THE KID

kaning tabanog wa na jud ko kabantay ani...

----------


## thunderock

kay kanang tima ko gipanganak

----------


## eRRS

pinakadabest ang mga tukar nga nisikat pag 90s.
sakto Tiyo King?
tirahan sa nato og New Wave beh. hehehe...

----------


## Gilmore-Hatch

ahhh basta nindot ang nineties..

----------


## dibax

the best the best the best.... 90's.... grunge decade!! yeah!!

----------


## zHun

kinsay kadula ani sauna? heheh  :Smiley:  enjoy kaayo sa?


*Spoiler!*

----------


## pa2sai

galaxy rangers, saber riders, dino riders, MASK, visionaries, go bots, silver hawks, ghost busters...etc!
80's man tingali na but who cares

----------


## T1CODE

coz of eheads.. naa pay glicos ang ayalaboat ride boat ride dayon lol

----------


## gabstafari

90's, kung mag palit kog ice candy, mga amigo nako sigeg sunod2x kay mangayo, unya kung akong hatagan,
akong paakan ang ice-candy para share2x. unya nagka brown pa sa buling ang plastic.  :Cheesy:

----------


## magicflakes

lingaw kay barato ra ang mga baligya. nya tan.aw dragonball hahaha

----------


## gabstafari

kani pud nga kanta 90's is the best

globe / Feel Like dance - YouTube

Sweet Soul Revue - Pizzicato Five - YouTube

----------


## magicflakes

^ sweet soul revue \m/. daghan dili familiar sa title but when you listen to the song, im pretty sure you are all familiar with it..

----------


## kageron

tanaw mo ani  :Cheesy:

----------


## beyee

Kinsa nakapulta og sine sa Belvic, 15 pesos sa balcony Nya 10 pesos sa orchestra? Hihihi

----------


## MollyMillions

> tanaw mo ani


nice one. makahilak lang ko.

----------


## kemalatits

daghan ang pang pa relax nga song pag 90's dli parehas karon..

----------


## waapack

we had the chance to play under the sun, mangapangos sa dakopdakop..motaak sa canal ug maglapolapok.. kron ambot lng!! DOTA ug FB ry giatubang.. mangalibat nlang!!

----------


## eRRS

dili pa tantong trapik ang dakbayan sa Sugbo.
minos pa ang mga driver nga bagnos mopadagan.
pwerting sikata pud sa Pioneer nga relo taud sa mga tricycle, sipa og buto.

----------


## kageron

sauna inig kaligo kay huwaton ma hurot ang tubig sa kabo nga gibutang sa imo ulo while nag dagan2x or nag lakaw2x  :Cheesy:

----------


## CHICKS DIG ME

dili pariha karon na generation daghan kaayo kalingawan ug pang patay oras. pero para namong mga 90's kids usa ra ang naa namo. ang mo duwa sa gawas. haha.  :Smiley:

----------


## hakoujin

nowadays mga kids are playing comp/gadgets... unlike before, we play OUTSIDE.

----------


## Verbal

duwa lima2x basket, ang mapildi mu bayad sa ref ug ice water. mao toy sports. :Loyal:

----------


## jangska

pinaka the best sa 90s kay ang storya na lagpas kaayo tambay kuyog amigo magkita na sabot lang the day before kay way cellphone.. 

karon mag tambay langay kaayo nya kung mag abot sigeg atubang sa cellphone,tab mag wifi ahaha. ahaka.

----------


## Swagger Jobber

90's

MUSIC

Dodong Cruz
Dong Abay
R.I.P Bong Pascasio
Noel Palomo
Jett Pangan

Cartoons

Julio at Julia Kambal ng Taghana

----------


## GwenAndFinn

Life is simple.  :Smiley:

----------


## mogul

Whitegold,Gaisano pa ang sosyal na tambayan sa 90's. before the advent of SM and Ayala.

----------


## Moonfall

Outdoor activities then igka uli kay its either singot kaau or bulingit kaau or BOTH!  nya dli pa kaau mahal ang mga palitunon  :Smiley:  
Katong mga Candies nga tag 50 centavos katong orange or green nga tam-is or katong bobot.. nea magcustomize ug kites. OMG  :Cry:  Good old days, they're not coming back  :Hopelessness:

----------


## lhorenzoo

*awesome to kaayo kay sa dyes pesos nimo mabusog na kas pungko pungko ato panahuna*

----------


## my_hEaD_isBIG

Naay shatong, buwan buwan, beks beks etc karon wala na.

----------


## bluesapphire

barato pa tan-aw movie sa sinehan, wla pa numbering sa lingkoranan, pwede ra nimo balik balikon tanaw the entire day mag pa stamp ra ka if mo gawas ka  :Smiley:

----------


## lhorenzoo

*​di ko kalimot sa panghitabo sa century 21 nga sinehan og sa belvic theatre ning mga panahuna*

----------


## marcus2015

- Original Mara Clara
-Original Villa Quintana
-Original Mula sa Puso
-Regal Shocker
-Wowwie and Juday Loveteam....

----------


## ~Ecclesia777~

lingaw kaayo sauna kumpara karun.....

----------


## hox aka ryan

kai....naa pa sila....:

GRIN DEPARTMENT (R.I.P. Bong Pascasio lead singer)
YANO
PHILIPPINE VIOLATROS...

ug uban pah.....hehehe

----------


## lhorenzoo

*gawas sa 99.5 rt naa puy usa nga istasyon nga lanog lanog nig ka alas sais na ,ang intro mamuak og botelya, smassssssshhhh !! it's sundown !!!!*

----------


## ChichayChachiChay

Nindot jud bitaw ang 90's. Payak na pamumuhay. Ang mga bata, mugawas jud para magtabanog, mag duwa tumbalata. lingaw jud kaayo. Unlike karun, ang mga bata mag laag2 bisan asa, inum2. hala! They na the crown.

----------


## JenFat

..because I was born in the 90's.. :Smiley:

----------


## equilibrium

betamax....
pun.an pang "rosalinda" (talia) nga pwerting pagka gwapaha...

----------


## lhorenzoo

*nalingaw ko ato na time sa 90's katong ang ghostfighter ,dragon ballz og lupen ang pasalida sa gma 7 after sa balita sa alas syete sa gabii  ,sus magdali dali gud tawn kog pauli ato para kakita ni eugene ni lupen og ni son goku . that was awesome!!!*

----------


## nzo

90's music pra nako defined the 90's and will always be on my playlist...  :thumbsup:

----------


## my_hEaD_isBIG

> 90's music pra nako defined the 90's and will always be on my playlist...


Backstreet Boys, Westlife, Boyzone etc  :Cheesy: 

Parokya ni Edgar, Rivermaya, True Faith, Siakol etc

Asa man mo ani.  :Cheesy:

----------


## nzo

> Backstreet Boys, Westlife, Boyzone etc 
> 
> Parokya ni Edgar, Rivermaya, True Faith, Siakol etc
> 
> Asa man mo ani.


apil na tnan hahaha...lahi ra jud ang mga music sa 90's or basin mao ra na ako na.andan lol  :Cheesy: 

ang mga 90's RnB sad...  :Music:

----------


## findingnemo84

lingaw rajd kaayo mga duwa dlli kinahanglan mogasto. unlike karon f wlay ika afford ang parents louy au ang bata ky ma behind sa uban na.ay mga hightech nga gadgets..

----------


## sickn_beautiful

Grunge music \m/

----------


## bonjovax

The Music in the 90's is indeed awesome. Naay meaning sa kanta and dali sya ma sikat sa airwaves(FM). Unlike karon, murag trashy kaayo mga kanta. walay meaning. dili mao ang subject sa kanta and mag salig og electronics.

We 90's enjoyed good music like:
Third Eye Blind (Semi charmed life)
Firehouse (Halos tanan kanta)
Nexxus (I'll never go far away from  you) Original ni ha (pero gi rip off sa mga teleserye)
Eraserheads
Rivermaya
and etc

----------


## tormentor_jack

Maulaw pa mag picture picture ang mga tawo.karon na imbento na ang selfie bisag nalibang hala picture lang gihapon kay ingon nila kanang malibang ka mao nay nice I wacky I timing inig utong.

----------


## hegugmaa ko beh

mabuhi pa ang taw ani bisan wala pay uso ang gadgets.

----------


## jackthewack

for me... its because its so not mainstream.. everything is purely original and a masterpiece

----------


## maiden_asj

lingaw na ang mga bata bisan way kwarta..
magduwa ra outdoor...
no need to buy expensive gadgets para lang malingaw...  :Cheesy:

----------


## RISyrnuj

btaw kay d pa man to uso ang computers... traditional jud ang games duwaon, not like karon...

----------


## gshukaku

Those days are awesome...I still remember the days when i said to my self..awa nya nig dako nako..palit ko anang..family computer, walkman cassete player, all Legos, all zoidz..all damn toys and gadget that i dont have :Cheesy: . karon wa gihapon..toinks.

----------


## manters2000

The best jud kay sag-o jud to nako tanang Brutality, fatality og animality sa Mortal Kombat. Nya taga Hapon maminaw sa tukar sa Rivermaya, E-heads, Siakol, etc. Dayon nig gabie dakop2, bahaw, etc. Tsk..I miss those memories...

----------


## bleedingboi

> Those days are awesome...I still remember the days when i said to my self..awa nya nig dako nako..palit ko anang..family computer, walkman cassete player, all Legos, all zoidz..all damn toys and gadget that i dont have. karon wa gihapon..toinks.


I remember this before. Advertisement sa Cartoon network ug Fox kids. Makasuya gyud ang mga duwaan ato nga time. Katong Beyblades, Matchbox, ug Transformers.  After sa commercial, naa dayun ----> " Batteries not included, each sold separately"

----------


## quackneat

no cellphones!! 
way problema sa load  :Smiley:  way gasto..
kung sauna patsadahay lang ug tabanog karon ky patsadahay na ug cellphone.

----------


## bleedingboi

> no cellphones!! 
> way problema sa load  way gasto..
> kung sauna patsadahay lang ug tabanog karon ky patsadahay na ug cellphone.


Murag nahilom na ang Bearbrand kite festival.  At least bsan mabuwad lang sa init kajut ang mga generation krn, wa gyud.

----------


## femchien

no gadgets ! way hassle .. dili ka magpa load , dili magpataud internet connection .. way kalas sa money ..

----------


## quackneat

> Murag nahilom na ang Bearbrand kite festival.  At least bsan mabuwad lang sa init kajut ang mga generation krn, wa gyud.


tanduay ice naman gud daw ang ipuli hehehe

----------


## rastaman81

dili na pwede maka tabanog ky ang mga wire sa veco ky dili na insulated. dili pareha saona insulated pa. pwede ra masangit sa mga poste. nagtinihik ang veco sa ilang wire. paeta

----------


## bleedingboi

Dapat mao unta i-promote as DOH karon, mga outdoor games para sa mga bata. Kabantay mo krn ni-increase ang occurence sa high blood ug stroke 2ngod sa cge lingkod opisina, lingkod ra sa balay duwa pc, tan aw TV.

----------


## MaInEvEnT

The music during the 90's for me, is the best compared to any other time...

----------


## beyee

Early 90s was the golden era for local ground music.
Best high school experience ever!
Thanks BTU, Sheila and the Insects, 40theBand \m/

----------


## NapoleonBlownapart

less emo people..

----------


## johnnygomezzz

Kinsa nakakita ug that darn cat diri sa ayala hehe

----------


## bleedingboi

Any kid who saw a previously bigger Bazooka gum, belonged to the 90's.

----------


## Mabix

- less fat people
- minimum fare effing P1.00 - mind blown!

----------


## Aeroindie

E-heads, grunge music, Nirvana, cassette tape, Reality Bites, etc...

----------


## jerkric

mao ni ang panahon nga maka.shopping kog maayu sa akong 500 pesos. karon, usa nlng ka.item mapalit sa akong 500. paet.

----------


## Aeroindie

> mao ni ang panahon nga maka.shopping kog maayu sa akong 500 pesos. karon, usa nlng ka.item mapalit sa akong 500. paet.


Korek..........

----------


## johnedward

Mingaw pa ang malls, walay mga students na mag-sigeg laag2 sa malls basta weekdays. haha.  :Smiley:

----------


## bleedingboi

> Mingaw pa ang malls, walay mga students na mag-sigeg laag2 sa malls basta weekdays. haha.


Murag naa gyapon studyante sa malls sa una pero diretso sa Videogame arcades. Dance Revo for girls ug Street Fighter for boys.  hehehehe

----------


## rastaman81

nindot ang 90s kay naa pay bump cars sa metro gaisano colon nya hulog2x token. hahaha, nya 5th floor pa kutob ang metro.

----------


## bleedingboi

Michael Learns to Rock... cge balik2x sa mga Radyo!!!!!

I miss their music.

----------


## rotten

1. wrestling hulk hogan vs andre the giant
2. grunge rock
3. gubat luthang
4. tabanog
5. family computer, twinbee, galaga, ramboo 30 lives
6. diskoral
7. gold eagle beer
8. goodi goodi ug bobot
9. chocola, fanta, rc ug pan borikat
10. fairmart, boulevard, dyrt ka pedro ni!

----------


## vanmark06

mamana og maligo sa dagat..ahahahaha..mga bata sa karn na generation di na hilig og mga outdoor activities..mag luya jd ako lawas basta'g di ko kagawas sa balay kani.adto......ang mga dula sa probensya sauna ngilngig ka.au ang mga duwa simple ra pero satisfying keu sa pamati..ang mga pagka.ong mr. taipan goody goody bobot og uban pa..hahaha..ang mga drama sa radyo nga ramini, virboten ,,maluoy na jd ko sa mga bata karn kai they will miss the exotic definition of fun

----------


## supersonic

90s is the best decade because it is the crossroad of the old and the new, the lower-tech and high-tech.

Lifestyle was slower paced, people were more hardworking and industrious (library, texting and internet was in its infancy, no Google or Facebook). Music were more real and more original.

----------


## bordogoy

1. way kanang mga yolo2 ug swag2.. 
2. grabe naka influence ang mga celebrities ron sa mga bag.ong tubo which not not good esp katong wrecking ball music vid ni miley cyrus.
3. tapulan na sad ang mga taw karon tungod sa modern technology..
4. music sauna kay mostly pure instuments jd.. mas nindot jd kaayo ang music sauna kaysas karon nga all about that bass no treble.. hahaha.. i'm not against the music nowadays pero wa lang jd silay unod.. kusog raba kaayo manganta ang mga bag.ong tubo karon sa mga bag.on tukar pero klaro kaayong wa kasabot sa ilang gipangyawayw..  :2funny:

----------


## emailroy2002

I miss the people that were not busy texting in the 90's
I miss the real phone call conversation and dialing on that circular number thingy hehe..
I miss people going out to the great outdoors and playing favourite pinoy game and drinking on the tap water when you get tired.
I miss PBA with 90's brand of physical basketball
I miss NBA and NBA cards that go with it, MJ cards are priced like Gold bars.
I miss the hot women with 90's style of clothes. hehe.

----------


## Ghadz

i missed the game and watch...

----------


## supersonic

> i missed the game and watch...


I still have at least 2 of those!

----------


## Ghadz

@*supersonic*, nice of you bro kay naa pa souvenir.

----------


## supersonic

just need some batteries to check if they still work! haha

----------


## bula1980

90's-that was the time when games are real not virtual...ang among toys were anything nga maikit an sa paligid,even tsinelas were useful..bottle caps were not useless..bahalag madungis at amoy pawis at the end of the day,pero yung saya at tawanan totoo.uso pa ang komiks nun hahaha,betamax,vhs at casette tapes..ang hitech nun yung computer na may super mario,brick games saka game and watch..

aside from that,ang mga bata may manners,we were thought to use po and opo at magmano sa nakakatanda which hindi na masyado pinapraktis ngayon..we were given tasks like igib tubig,lung ag,kuha panggatong,panilhig sa palibot..

life were simpler then but for me it was the best memories i had  :Smiley:

----------


## Echelnalf

The 90's being an awesome decade. My reason why?

VHS / DYRT / Eye to Eye ni Inday Badiday / Michael Jordan / Pentiums / WoWoW

----------


## diablo85

pinakanindot nga days....tabanog sa summer...
maghagdaw og humay...balitokbalitok sa uhot maski katol kaau...
hubong2x, japanese games...paligid....tuyok katong takob sa tansan gamiton...isugba daun bairon para hait...
luto2x saging sa silingan....kuhag halwan....foodtrip utan bisaya...puso sa saging...
gubat2x daun sa daruhan....daghan pa to nga wala na nako makit-i sa bagong tubo...

- - - Updated - - -

kat kat pa d i og lubi...og caimito og bayabas...

----------


## nea_ness

human contact jd sauna like wla pay cellphone so mag meet jd in person ang mga tao. 

ang pagduwa sa mga bata sa gawas unlike now wala najud koy makitan nga bata nga magduwa ug patintero adto nas hulog2 piso nga computeran nya mamalikas pajud ang uban bata pa gani kayo

simple ra kayo ang life....

----------


## Occulus

Uso kaau tong siga2x ug air pumpable nga rubber shoes pag 90's

----------


## m.garz

Daghan pa kaayog salida sa Colonnade lol

----------


## reckless

duwa og tubig-tubig/pantentero sa gabie

----------


## shiekdomz

One word: Grunge 

Hahaha!

----------


## putingaitom

90's rock n roll.. long hair pko ana..billiard ang kalingaw..and alternative song..not mentioning the new wave from early 90's..
and and sine barato pa..

----------


## Joseph20102011

Mas maayo pa ang 90s kaysa sa karon kay karon, ang mga magtinapul na ug tuon kay naa nay Google.

Pag 90s, makasakay pa ka ug barko towards Manila. Karon talagsa na ang mga barko kay barato na kaayo ang aeroplano.

----------


## bleedingboi

> The 90's being an awesome decade. My reason why?
> 
> VHS / DYRT / Eye to Eye ni Inday Badiday / Michael Jordan / Pentiums / WoWoW



Hahahaha. Wowow. The only reason why mumata ko ug kadlawon. And my parents never knew about it.

----------


## rics zalved

nostalgic ang 90s

mga taw maglibrary pa unlike karon iopen ang mobile data sa phone unya google dayon hehe.....

sa una wala pa ang txt2x ug fb2x, face to face jud ang conversation

sa una uli jud dayon kay mabalaka ang ang ginikanan asa ka unless naay telepono sa inyo para tawagan, karon usa ra katxt sa imo ginikanan nga di ka uli ug sayo

sa una di pa uso download ug songs, palit jud ahat ug casette or magrecord sa fm hehe, mokita pa jud ang music industry sa una hehe

vhs pa jud sa una plus rewinder hehe, karon download na sa torrent hehe

sa una ang mga bata magstreet games pa or sa arcade, karon pisonet na ug sa internetan ang mga nawong pirmi hehe

sa una wa nay chance kung mamiss nimo ang usa ka episode sa teleserye, karon naa nay iwantv hahaha

sa una di paobvious ang mga bashers sa mga celebrities kay wala pay social media unlike karon haha

sa una mag.atang sa tv para balita o palit ug dyaryo, pero karon naa na sa newsfeed sa fb hehe

----------


## rics zalved

sa una daghan galaray diha sa san carlos mga typewriters, karon nawala na kay ang mga studyante magpaprint na sa internet cafe

naa pa ang gazini plaza ug gaw sa colon

ang ayala lagoon pa which is mao na ron ang terraces, ang tibuok cebu business park mura gihapon ug golf course sa kahawan, marriott ray gabarug hehe

lisod pa ilabang didto sa magellan's cross!, karon for pedestrians na jud siya hehe

wa pay uso budget airlines, tanan masa magbarko pa jud kung moadto ug manila

ang plete sa jeep sa ako namat.an 2.50 pa

acetate pa uso sa mga presentation, karon powerpoint na

sa una magsnail mail ug telegrama pa, dugay ra ba mangabot hehe, karon email na lang o pm sa fb bisan tua pa sa layo ang angay istoryahan

magdaginot sa picture sa camera kay 24 shots ra hahah, karon bisan pila madelete pa basta sulod pa sa memory sa sd haha

----------


## ghostie2472

Music. I remember ang mga music sauna meaningful, nindot ang beat ug naa juy hinungdan ang lyrics. Karon kay daugon naman lang sa music video bisan perte batia sa kanta.

----------


## ThunderEmperor

batang 90's pud ko.. there are lots of things nga naa during 90's nga wala karon.. first ana kay ang larong pinoy.. though naa pa gihapon sa karon pero dili parehas saona nga halos tanang bata mag dula jud sa mga larong pinoy.. nowadays kay internet naman sila karon.. before pud kay nindot ang mga songs.. hehehehe.. until now.. sige lang gihapon ko paminaw sa mga songs.. nya ang mga songs karon kay wala nay klaro ang uban.. basta kay maka record lang sila ug kanta.. larga na.. hahaha..

----------


## bleedingboi

> magdaginot sa picture sa camera kay 24 shots ra hahah, karon bisan pila madelete pa basta sulod pa sa memory sa sd haha



Kahinumdom gyud ko ani, kung magbakasyon for 5 days with 24 shots sa camera. First day pa, 20 shots na ang nagamit, naa pay 4 days nga bakasyon with only 4 shots left. Tsk tsk tsk. Paita.

----------


## ThunderEmperor

> Kahinumdom gyud ko ani, kung magbakasyon for 5 days with 24 shots sa camera. First day pa, 20 shots na ang nagamit, naa pay 4 days nga bakasyon with only 4 shots left. Tsk tsk tsk. Paita.


hahaha.. ahakz bitaw to before.. 24 shots.. mag tagbaw tawn ka ug pugong nga dili mag picture ug daghan.. adto ra ka mag picture sa mga nindot nga place.. hahahaha..

----------


## bleedingboi

> hahaha.. ahakz bitaw to before.. 24 shots.. mag tagbaw tawn ka ug pugong nga dili mag picture ug daghan.. adto ra ka mag picture sa mga nindot nga place.. hahahaha..


Mao magbawon nlang gyud ug duha ka back up. Dayun kung maka camera ka sa una labi na Polaroid, belong naka sa mga rich and elite class. Hehehe.

----------


## 2nderemperror

kana c @*ThunderEmperor* kusog pa kaau na manakop sauna ug apan-apan! unya mokuha dayon ug duga sa caymeto
para isumpot ang mga lubot sa mga apan-apan aron kunohay murag gasabong.. tsk tsk.. malditoha bataa oy  :grin:

----------


## ThunderEmperor

> kana c @*ThunderEmperor* kusog pa kaau na manakop sauna ug apan-apan! unya mokuha dayon ug duga sa caymeto
> para isumpot ang mga lubot sa mga apan-apan aron kunohay murag gasabong.. tsk tsk.. malditoha bataa oy


hahahaha.. murag wala sad kay labot.. hahahaha..

----------


## rics zalved

> Mao magbawon nlang gyud ug duha ka back up. Dayun kung maka camera ka sa una labi na Polaroid, belong naka sa mga rich and elite class. Hehehe.


haha mao, diha gud nisikat pud ang word nga kodak, kay ang mga taw moingon man ug "pakodak ko bi" hehe

----------


## bula1980

Feeling nostagic ko karon. Ato ning i-up...

Somehow im alone and sick, I remember katong bata pa ko nahan ko magkasakit coz pagmata nako, naay skyflakes ug royal. Hihihi, mubo ug kalipay.

Life then was simplier yet happier and everything was real.

----------


## 2nderemperror

awesome kay mura bag diha pa q nakaabot
sa dihang bag-o pa ni sulbong ang mga anime nga wa ka kaila
karon panahona like ranma 1/2, ninja robots,
master of mosquiton, super pig, hell teacher nube,
kinaraanan nga gundam > mobile suit gundam
ug cyempre, fushigi yuugi  :Azn:

----------


## im_ur_girl1984

90's for quality music.. more on pop (boy bands and girl bands), alanis, third eye blind, matchbox 20, hiphops and rnb but i like it.. still listen to it once in a while.. it feels great..

----------


## xianz87

> 90's for quality music.. more on pop (boy bands and girl bands), alanis, third eye blind, matchbox 20, hiphops and rnb but i like it.. still listen to it once in a while.. it feels great..


sakto jud ka maam hehe pang 90's jud ka

----------


## GruMpY

song sa mga 90's is way way more awesome..

----------


## burgersteak

90's kids are more exposed to physical games(Shatong, Tubig2x). Kids nowadays are happy sitting in front of a computer playing games.

----------


## xinevirtucio

90s for the time spent outside the house with your friends..playing whatever type of game you can come up with..

hahay..karon...atubang nalang tag screen aneh...

----------


## kestrel89

Nindot 90's kay naa mga salida like Bubblegum Crisis, Hell Teacher Nube, Monster Rancher, Dragon Ball Z, Ghost Fighter, Gundam Wing, Ranma 1/2, Flame of Recca, He-Man, X-Men, Batman Animated Series, Captain Planet, katong Disney cartoons inig Saturday Morning, Doraemon, Mojacko, ug daghan pang uban.

----------


## quirkychinita

Nindut ang 90's kay kita ang mabuhi nga way internet, way xbox, way cellphone. heheheheh!

----------


## pating

mga animation series sa 90's kay block buster na run. mga music sa 90's pang revive na karun... truly NATIN NAYNTIES!

----------


## bleedingboi

Tunog kalye baby!  Yano, Grin Department, Siakol, Teeth, etc...

----------


## muchacha00

walay kalahian oi.. ky mao ra ghapon ako tan awon nga kingkoy sa seven .. heeheh

----------


## ajaepm

the best gyud ang present kay ang experience nako - more on self-expression - online journaling, pinterest ug ang youtube lingaw 
the best na pud ang search engines karon - researching is easy. the world wide web is growing tremendously everyday. One can be student again by browsing the web.

----------


## Lamusika

I agree ... sesss , wap.ay uso ng lablab mintras elementary pa saoNa, dip.a keu hightech ang mga taw, kakupot kog comp ug selfon college na tawn, ug after college , Highschool ? gaduwa pa kog bato lata ug dampa ana tawn  :Smiley:

----------


## bleedingboi

> the best gyud ang present kay ang experience nako - more on self-expression - online journaling, pinterest ug ang youtube lingaw 
> the best na pud ang search engines karon - researching is easy. the world wide web is growing tremendously everyday. One can be student again by browsing the web.


Yeah, and 85% what's written in the internet are lies. And the obesity problem with today's kids.

----------


## ajaepm

> Yeah, and 85% what's written in the internet are lies. And the obesity problem with today's kids.


naa man gud workouts sa pinterest. kids and adults should balance their online life with physical activities. i am just thinking that we have to make the best out of what we have in the present, not dwelling at the past and wanting more for the future. love the present.

----------


## rics zalved

mao ni ang last decade nga simple pa ang mga taw kay pag-abot sa 2000s nagboom na ang cellphone, computers, ug internet nga nakapausab sa mga taw...

----------


## bleedingboi

> naa man gud workouts sa pinterest. kids and adults should balance their online life with physical activities. i am just thinking that we have to make the best out of what we have in the present, not dwelling at the past and wanting more for the future. love the present.


There are forums out there about pinterest, youtube, fb or any current lifestyle activity.  You'll love it there.  I'm sorry, but this thread is all about the past.

----------


## 30121895

> kana c @*ThunderEmperor* kusog pa kaau na manakop sauna ug apan-apan! unya mokuha dayon ug duga sa caymeto
> para isumpot ang mga lubot sa mga apan-apan aron kunohay murag gasabong.. tsk tsk.. malditoha bataa oy


ahahaha.. kahinumdum man pd ko ane sauna ue.. or manguha og aguyangyang.. 

nya kanang mga shells nga murag beetle og porma nya higtan daun mag puli2x og hapak knsay una maboak.

----------


## luff101

kusog mangitkit ang mga batang 90's!  :2funny:

----------


## bula1980

Lingaw gyud ang 90's. Life was simplier yet meaningful.. everything was real...

----------


## tee_dee

naay real interaction and genuine interest to connect and establish friendship / relationship with other people. karon man gud, di na nako ma.feel kay it seems everyone's into social media. di nako ka.feel og friends ba gyud mi  :Cheesy:

----------


## empire east

this is interesting .. . .

----------


## bleedingboi

> ahahaha.. kahinumdum man pd ko ane sauna ue.. or manguha og aguyangyang.. 
> 
> nya kanang mga shells nga murag beetle og porma nya higtan daun mag puli2x og hapak knsay una maboak.


Luoya sad sa beetle oi.  Naka-try nami sa una frog ug triangle nga firecracker.  Pero maluoy man ko kadugayan.

----------


## 30121895

> Luoya sad sa beetle oi.  Naka-try nami sa una frog ug triangle nga firecracker.  Pero maluoy man ko kadugayan.


dili pd ang beetle bro kanang kinhason sa dagat bah nga walay sulod hehe.. nya higtan og nylon sa ilawm daun puli2x og hapak sa shell knsa una mabuak.

----------


## Butitor

I love the 90's, pure human interaction. Maka miss kaayo uy. Nya ang mga chicks sauna di tantong palaigit.

----------


## femchien

we were able to play pinoy games  :Smiley:

----------


## cursesj

Lingaw pa kaayo kadagabii kay magdula daplin sa kalsada..   :Cheesy:

----------


## Jhared

i dunno if anyone tried this, but way back in my elementary years kusog kayo mi manguha ug mga halmigas nga itom nga dagko kay naa may daghan ana sa among skwelahan, then among putlan ug antenna nya pa awayon.

----------


## johnnygomezzz

tigom 150 pesos ba to para palit tape daun ang lyrics pd apil hehe lingawa

----------


## bula1980

https://youtu.be/fAsTVApthvo

----------


## m.garz

kanang mga gipanganak ug 1999, ayaw nalang mog comment diri lols

----------


## PrincessDapitan

Kay the best and shatong. hahaha

----------


## bleedingboi

> tigom 150 pesos ba to para palit tape daun ang lyrics pd apil hehe lingawa


Kasagara tape sa una 220 pesos.  The first tape i bought was an Eraserheads album ---> Superelectromagentic Pop.

----------


## ThunderEmperor

ang tape rewinder kay truck truck..  :2funny:

----------


## akoLoloNinja

pusil bala tansan
labay bola tennis

kaon ug bugnay

----------


## C'thulhu

> dili pd ang beetle bro kanang kinhason sa dagat bah nga walay sulod hehe.. nya higtan og nylon sa ilawm daun puli2x og hapak sa shell knsa una mabuak.


sigay na cya boss hahaha

----------


## akoLoloNinja

> sigay na cya boss hahaha


sigay, boraga (katong solid kaayo)

----------


## 30121895

> sigay na cya boss hahaha


awh oh d i boss.. sigay.. ahak nakalimot nman kos tawag ana.. mao d i na sigay.. hehe

khnumdum pd ko sauna manguha mig aguyang yang..

- - - Updated - - -




> i dunno if anyone tried this, but way back in my elementary years kusog kayo mi manguha ug mga halmigas nga itom nga dagko kay naa may daghan ana sa among skwelahan, then among putlan ug antenna nya pa awayon.


yap mao pd ne amo lingaw para makuha ne siya kay kanang ilang balay2x tusukun namog tukog pra mopaak sila.. santik man tawag ane..

----------


## PrincessDapitan

Because SHATOOOOOOOOOONG. Thats why. hehe

----------


## ThunderEmperor

daghan magdula ug larong pambata sauna compare karon..  :Cheesy:

----------


## Rigor Mortis

mgdakop dakop sa taas sa mangga, mao gyud ni hinungdan sa kadaghan sa akong piang. . .

----------


## sandy2007

the kids then were a lot more creative and imaginative..they also knew how to obey their parents because the parents made it clear that rules stay as rules, there's no bending them over because of a tantrum..teacher's too were very knowledgeable, very systematic and very organized when teaching their lessons..

today's generation is..is..ambot lang jud..

----------


## mommi

lahi ra ang boy bands sa 90s compared sa boy bands today

----------


## dhie221

naaalala ko nung bata pa ako, kahit anung bagay pwede mong gamiting laruan, imahinasyon ang puhunan. Kahit wala kang pera ok lang basta may imahinasyon ka.

----------


## crossramz

Who plays dampa here? katong walay gamitay foam.. hahaha naa pay porma pina tanke de gira daw.



image taken from google. kay sauna wala paman na uso ang selfie2x..

----------


## kit_cebu

^baleha'y gani piso nya madugay, singko na...  :Cheesy:

----------


## bluetonika

ako kabali ko og dos pesos nga kabaw sauna dampaon.. hehehe

----------


## 2nderemperror

kadtong times nga curious kaau ka nga balikbalikon jud nimo ug hikap
ang tanom nga makahiya kay mo hipos jud cya bastag ma hikapan..

ug kadtong tanom nga naay seeds nga mo explode kung mabasa sa tubig,
magpiti-piti.

----------


## JakLine

90's is awesome coz i was born in that decade  :Cheesy:

----------


## Pvt.ryan



----------


## <SMILE>

Naa pay daghang buotan nga babaye.

----------


## zHun

kawayan gi tusok og kawayan unsa man. hehe  :Cheesy:

----------


## shagrath_99

na adik ko sauna sa battle city ug double dragon

----------


## 2nderemperror

tungod sa batibot, okat-okat, magandang gabi bayan,
math tinik ug sineskwela..

♪♫ bawat bata may tanong, ba't ganito.. ba't ganun? ♫♪

aw. -_-)

----------


## udsting143

Mag linya sa computeran kay mag challenge2x (samurai shodown II, King of fighters 1994), family computer, Japanese game, tago2x, apir2x, dragon ballz, ghost fighter, flame of recca, mojacko, doraemon, home along da riles, slam dunk nag 5 days pa ma shot ang free throw ug three points , ippo, magdungan ug panihapon nya mag storya2x dli pareha Karun iyahay na ug tan aw sa cellphone,, bazooka bubble gum, song hits, auto biography nga notebook. Haysss! those were the days. Sakto jud ila ingaon anang "Only 90s kids will remember".

----------


## clarkhkent

ang colon sa una maihap ra ang sidewalk vendor...karon maihap na lng ang mo agi sa sidewalk ky tuana sa karsada mo agi ang mga taw tungod sa ka daghang vendor...

#bosacol

----------


## aimel88

it's so the far one of the best decades! aside from being a 90s gen, it the sound generation! mas ok pd na na batch for me ky more on listening skills cla and mas imaginative! pwera lng sa forte na nila na skill ha hehe ms devloped nice pd ang environment pa that time.. dili pa dghan tapolan! haha! krn, gabaha na jd ky cge nlng atubang sa net and the interaction of the kids now is real less! ms gahi ug ulo pd kids ky hooked au with the social media and mdyo nalimtan na ang personal relations pd! more time with the net and 2nd priority na ang school! ang labas--skul-bukol! hahaha btaw, thats the real world right now unlike before..😁

----------


## THE KID



----------


## buknoy24

Every November mag Buhat bamboo kanyon unya atbangay kay mag giyera bala sa kanyon kay kalburo or gas.. awesome kaau hahahaha...

----------


## brackitz

kung natawo ka sa 1980's, favorite decade gyud ang 1990's.. uso pa kaayu ang labihang daghanang tradisyonal nga duha, wa pay online2x ug celpon2x, kung naa man electronic games sauna, breakgame ra gyud ug katong computer nga gameboy ba tawag ato, nalimot nako, katong duha nga streetfighter ug mortal combat. Uso kaayu ang 1980's rock bands bon jovi ug guns ug uban pa.

----------


## lecreigh

no social media (meaning less fake, pretentious people. lol), street games, great music. sensible movies and tv shows.. ❤

----------


## 2nderemperror

mas connected ang mga taw sa usag-usa sauna
unlike karon nga connected ra online.

hugot!  :grin:

----------


## joziliciousbelle

Real kids! hehehehe 90's kids lingaw, dagahan ug pangos, lami ug mga snacks, paka sad kaaug e pang latos atong mga parents nato. but despite sa tanang latos and kasaba daghan kaau tag nakatunan na ma apply nato karon dako nata. 

Agree?

----------


## iampaul07

it's that we live in the transition stage, from classic to modern form of everythiing.

----------


## leira

> kawayan gi tusok og kawayan unsa man. hehe


luthang ni sa amoa sa surigao  :Cheesy:  ambot unsa tawag ngari cebu  :Smiley:

----------


## THE KID

^^ sounds gay to me

----------


## buknoy24

Mangitag utot2x sa bukid, magdala ug tirador with matching bag nga full of stones para bala...

----------


## shagrath_99

> luthang ni sa amoa sa surigao  ambot unsa tawag ngari cebu


sulpot tawag ana sa amoa sa negros  :Cheesy:

----------


## zHun

> luthang ni sa amoa sa surigao  ambot unsa tawag ngari cebu


luthang sad sa amoa boss. haha pakapinan pag dirakrak.  :Cheesy:

----------


## <SMILE>

Sa una babaye ra gyud ang guwapa,
karon naa na puy lalake nga guwapa. :Tongue:

----------


## anubiz

90's is the best year for me... glory years and days

----------


## Syko

It's just like how my father told me that the 80s was the best. Get over it people! If we had the technology we have today in the 90s, I bet we'd be the same as the kids today.

----------


## bleedingboi

> 



Mao ning ipanghatag sa mga malnourish nga bata sa tanan skwelahan nga public sa una. A project from Dr. Juan Flavier, one of the greatest Senators/ Government Servant this country ever had.

----------


## THE KID



----------


## trylle

ang sky cable kay pde pa e split para daghan tv ma cable.

----------


## wakiki

Jolen,
Pog,
Taksi (tag 25 centavos)
baraha (apir2)
Lastiko (dampa)
^^ -- mga butang na gi la-ga ni mama gi pa inom kay cge na duwa para daw tagam ahahha

Chinese Garter
Patentero
Tsenelasay(murag baseball game na pinordoy aahahah)

----------


## the_guardian

This what i remember in the 90's:

1. Sailormoon/Dragonball/Ranma 1/2 & Ghostfighter
2. Are you afraid of the dark? Power Rangers/Ninja Turtles
3. Pogs/Cards
4. Pag-abli sa SM Cebu kay naa toy ride nga Blizzard 
5. Backstreet Boys/Spice Girls/Boyzone
6. Batang X/Magic Temple
7.Naapay tartanilla nga mo-agi sa highway padung vrama
8. Usa pa ang bridge padung mactan
9.Bagyong Ruping
10. Tamagochi/Brick game

----------


## Scott Bernard

> This what i remember in the 90's:
> 
> 1. Sailormoon/Dragonball/Ranma 1/2 & Ghostfighter
> 2. Are you afraid of the dark? Power Rangers/Ninja Turtles
> 3. Pogs/Cards
> 4. Pag-abli sa SM Cebu kay naa toy ride nga Blizzard 
> 5. Backstreet Boys/Spice Girls/Boyzone
> 6. Batang X/Magic Temple
> 7.Naapay tartanilla nga mo-agi sa highway padung vrama
> ...


Ka relate paka atong roller skating sa Fuente Osmea?  :cheesy:

----------


## aljy

Channel 50 sa sky cable na atngan tag gabie..ky mo klaro gamay absta atngan..

----------


## Scott Bernard

> Channel 50 sa sky cable na atngan tag gabie..ky mo klaro gamay absta atngan..


Wowow channel ra ang payter bro! Unya masaag ka naa pod mga nindot uncut movies sa mga French channels... hehehe!

----------


## emailroy2002

ang hangin limpyo pa daghang mga mansinitas.

karon puno nag sakyanan.

----------


## Sarevok

> Channel 50 sa sky cable na atngan tag gabie..ky mo klaro gamay absta atngan..


di ba to 52 bro?  :Cheesy:  channel 69(not sure if mao ba jud ni) sad para sa "fashion"  :2funny: 

- - - Updated - - -

Ramini ang batang bronse, tabing ilog, si goat da wonderful  :Cheesy: 

What a time to be alive!

----------


## Scott Bernard

Ducktales kada Thursday Evening.

Great Friday night TV series sa ABS-CBN... all in English (Ghostbusters, Doggie Howser MD, Beverly Hills 90210, etc.)

** unlike today, local TV series sucks big time... thumbsdown tagalog teleseryes / dramas.

Gamay nalang nga push... magpa taod najud ko ug Cignal....  :cheesy:

----------


## towperuX

i was born in the 80s and here are the things i will never forget during my 90s:
1. this is the time where i discovered my singing prowess lol
2. games during 90s are more physical and has more interaction (syatong, dakop2x, pulis2x, bahaw2x, slipper game, etc)
3. tv shows during 90s has sense of humor (home along, palibhasa lalake, kool ka lang, etc)
4. most of my favorite songs are from the 90s. ang ako lang masulti sa music nowadays these are all pure junk. no pun intended 
5. the struggle to study is real. 
6. children during 90s are more obedient and industrious unlike today. 
7. transpo is so cheap (i remember 2 pesos and plite sa tricycle)

what i could share to my next generation are my experiences i had during my childhood.  :Smiley:

----------


## Echelnalf

80's - 90's is all about the Michaels. Michael Jackson, Michael Jordan, Michael Knight, Michael Myers, Michael J. Fox, Micheal Keaton, Bret Michaels and George Michael LoL.

Present Day is all about the Bass.

----------


## estambae

kani jud akong mga paborito sa una oh

----------


## stew_griff

> Channel 50 sa sky cable na atngan tag gabie..ky mo klaro gamay absta atngan..


hahaha murag ang pay per view ni sa mga bold sa sky ug wa ko kalimot  :Cheesy: 

"bold" basta 90s haha

----------


## Scott Bernard

Green Day, Better than Ezra, Collective Soul, Alice in Chains, Live, Weezer, etc... watching MTV and / or Channel V.

Fascinated kaayo ta ni Alicia Silverstone and the "formerly sexy star" Drew Barrymore, the original Poison Ivy (i'm not talking about Batman  :cheesy: )

Macross / Robotech...

----------


## salbahis

> 7. transpo is so cheap (i remember 2 pesos and plite sa tricycle)


wa diay kakaabot nga 1.50 ang plite?

life those days are simple... yet we have soo much fun, i still remember nga kanang kilid sa old cebu shipyard kanang kumpang... diha pami mangaligo, kanang new bridge karon panginhasan na sa pusok nga pwerteng daghana ug lubi... ang karsada padung mactan anopog pa, nga ug mo adto ka sa engano... wala pay agi-anan.... lakaw ra jud... ang marigondon beach limpyo... kanang vano beach daghan pakaayog tuyom... ang bridge sa cordova-opon kahoy pa... unya kanang dalan sa babag gamay pa unya puro fishpond ug lato-an... ang skwelahan sa babag naay pay tanke sa luyo nga gitawag ug boracay...

ang dili pa covered kanang court dapit sa sacs... ug ang tokar sa del rosario nga taghoy2x maoy tukar pirmi kada naay kalingawan sa opon... kanang jolibee sa mercado opon... willys lechon house pa...

karsada padung cordova anopogon pa...

i still remember nga modung-go pa ang ferry boat sa mandaue after sa ruping, naa pay ferry boat boat biyahe gikan sa mepz....

sauna naay pasayroan nilang alcantara nga mo biyahe padung sa santo nino diretso unya mo agi sa white gold... kanang sm city karon diha ang sinulog sauna ug motorcross...

wala kaayo traffic... pero hinay ang oras... sauna kanang ayala business park diha gi held ang royal london circus luyo jud sa immaculada...

ang GMC nag baligya pa ug mga chichiriya, ug alaska nga gatas ug dili feeds...  naa pa si tarzan sa airbase sa basak... unya naa pay mga amerikano manakop unya palimpyohon sa CR kay nadakpan nanguhag kaka... naa pay pipila ka mga taw nga nag tanon ug humay diha sa basak.... naay eroplano ni crash diha sa Cebu Light Industrial Park... gihostage ang tibuok isla sa mactan panahon sa kudeta... ang monisipyo sa opon wala pa nasunog...


pero karon ambooooooooooootttttttttttttttttttnnnnnnnnnnnnnnaa  aaaaaaaaaaaalllllllllllllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnn  gggggggggggg

----------


## ngitscarlo09

nindot ang 90s kids sauna kay kung wala pa sila natambay karon, naa nay pamilya og mga trabaho..ang uban nagtamby nas ilang lungon...BTW, nndot kau ang 90s

----------


## estambae

idol jud naku sa una si Alice Dixson

----------


## buknoy24

Porn magazine sa akong tatay nga black and white ako gipamaligya sa ako classmates para allowance hahaha

----------


## C'thulhu

This...

----------


## the_guardian

> wa diay kakaabot nga 1.50 ang plite?
> 
> life those days are simple... yet we have soo much fun, i still remember nga kanang kilid sa old cebu shipyard kanang kumpang... diha pami mangaligo, kanang new bridge karon panginhasan na sa pusok nga pwerteng daghana ug lubi... ang karsada padung mactan anopog pa, nga ug mo adto ka sa engano... wala pay agi-anan.... lakaw ra jud... ang marigondon beach limpyo... kanang vano beach daghan pakaayog tuyom... ang bridge sa cordova-opon kahoy pa... unya kanang dalan sa babag gamay pa unya puro fishpond ug lato-an... ang skwelahan sa babag naay pay tanke sa luyo nga gitawag ug boracay...
> 
> ang dili pa covered kanang court dapit sa sacs... ug ang tokar sa del rosario nga taghoy2x maoy tukar pirmi kada naay kalingawan sa opon... kanang jolibee sa mercado opon... willys lechon house pa...
> 
> karsada padung cordova anopogon pa...
> 
> i still remember nga modung-go pa ang ferry boat sa mandaue after sa ruping, naa pay ferry boat boat biyahe gikan sa mepz....
> ...


@ salbahis

dili pud mi in-ana ka old pareha nimo nga maka-abot pami sa ana nga plete...ang akong ma-remember kato nang 2pesos ang plete...

----------


## salbahis

> @ salbahis
> 
> dili pud mi in-ana ka old pareha nimo nga maka-abot pami sa ana nga plete...ang akong ma-remember kato nang 2pesos ang plete...


sakit sad nimo manulti day... nikalit ug kuto ako hawak.... hahahahaha

----------


## THE KID

> sakit sad nimo manulti day... nikalit ug kuto ako hawak.... hahahahaha


it was in 1990 - 1992 nga ang plite tag 1.50  :Cheesy:

----------


## 21guns

mga tuwang baya nag lalis,,,wala uroy mo kan-a sa bakunawa kana mag eklepsi,,hehehehe

Mas tiguwang ko ninyo peso rang coke my time and 10 centvo ang biskwit

----------


## salbahis

> it was in 1990 - 1992 nga ang plite tag 1.50


late 80's was 1.25... unya tricucle pa ang mag dagan2x sa opon...

- - - Updated - - -




> mga tuwang baya nag lalis,,,wala uroy mo kan-a sa bakunawa kana mag eklepsi,,hehehehe
> 
> Mas tiguwang ko ninyo peso rang coke my time and 10 centvo ang biskwit


hahaha boss... kay nitago man mi...

----------


## the_guardian

> sakit sad nimo manulti day... nikalit ug kuto ako hawak.... hahahahaha


  @*salbahis*

abi kog sukol kag sinalbahisay...unya naa kay proof nga 1.50 jud to ang plete atong panahona?...aw hinuon, atong 90's graders pako mau dili na kaayo ko kahinumdom...basin ikaw college naka atong panahona maung makahinumdom jud ka...

- - - Updated - - -




> mga tuwang baya nag lalis,,,wala uroy mo kan-a sa bakunawa kana mag eklepsi,,hehehehe
> 
> Mas tiguwang ko ninyo peso rang coke my time and 10 centvo ang biskwit


may pa si sir ni angkon...ang uban magpa-as if...hehehehe

----------


## salbahis

> @*salbahis*
> 
> abi kog sukol kag sinalbahisay...unya naa kay proof nga 1.50 jud to ang plete atong panahona?...aw hinuon, atong 90's graders pako mau dili na kaayo ko kahinumdom...basin ikaw college naka atong panahona maung makahinumdom jud ka...


hahahaha.... proof? ask your parents...  :Cheesy:  this is not my final form yet...

----------


## warhokage143

> it was in 1990 - 1992 nga ang plite tag 1.50


Asa pud ang byahe sa pleteng 1.50 boss?
Akong amiga naka abot pa ug 6php padung colon gikan sa naga pagyear 1990.  :Cheesy:

----------


## Sarevok

kaabot ko anang 1.50 na pliti. kahinumdom ko bayad 2 pesos katong giringgiring (octagonal) nya suklian ug dagko na 50 cents  :Cheesy:  lingaw sad to ang 1 centavo na square

- - - Updated - - -




> kani jud akong mga paborito sa una oh


POWER EXTREEEEEMEEEE!  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## THE KID

> Asa pud na padung nang pleteng 1.50 boss?
> Akong amiga naka abot pa ug 6php padung colon gikan sa naga pagyear 1990.


huh? minimum fare

----------


## warhokage143

^^ byahe akong pasabot boss.

----------


## salbahis

> it was in 1990 - 1992 nga ang plite tag 1.50


wow thats how old i am... that na-abtan pa nako ang 1.25..... isa pud ato sauna katong libre nga bulgur sa skwelahan..

- - - Updated - - -




> ^^ byahe akong pasabot boss.


thats minimum fare, during college nako opon to mandaue is already 2.50 late 90's

----------


## THE KID

^^ Visionaries ng ubos

- - - Updated - - -




> ^^ byahe akong pasabot boss.


minimum fare.......

----------


## Scott Bernard

The first time I rode the jeepney alone, I paid 2.00 pesos for it.

Kahinumdom pod ko atong time sige langko ug agi2x sa SM Perfect Pitch kay nag dream mopalit ug Washburn Guitar, Marshall Amps, Boss gadgets, Zildjan Cymbals ug Pear drumset... wishing I could buy those years from now...

WTF! Nothing has changed until now!  :cheesy:

----------


## salbahis

> The first time I rode the jeepney alone, I paid 2.00 pesos for it.
> 
> Kahinumdom pod ko atong time sige langko ug agi2x sa SM Perfect Pitch kay nag dream mopalit ug Washburn Guitar, Marshall Amps, Boss gadgets, Zildjan Cymbals ug Pear drumset... wishing I could buy those years from now...
> 
> WTF! Nothing has changed until now!


hahahahaha what happen boss nga wala man gihapon? priorities?

----------


## Scott Bernard

> hahahahaha what happen boss nga wala man gihapon? priorities?


Yep, priorities...  :grin:  Financial and more on things that can make us happy... Unless I play professionally, the ROI is zero...  :cheesy: 

And I don't think I'll ever buy those things... I just continue to pass by that area and look the glass...

----------


## santario101

gas prices was very low. malingaw naka sa imong 200 nga gitubil.

----------


## beyee

1 peso fare then mosabak ka, 50 centavos hahaha

10 pesos Orchestra, 15 pesos taas (forgot the term lols) sa sinehan

Belvic, Uptown, Bai disco -- hip places 

Tagay sa bukid -- coolest hang out with friends

----------


## salbahis

> Yep, priorities...  Financial and more on things that can make us happy... Unless I play professionally, the ROI is zero... 
> 
> And I don't think I'll ever buy those things... I just continue to pass by that area and look the glass...


thats reality hitting us on face and reminded us of our responsibities hhahahah

----------


## santario101

The resurgence of Rock N Roll, bands formed in this decade were Wolfgang, Razorback, The Youth, Yano...damian paniki. LOL

- - - Updated - - -

Open pa ang TC, pwede ra maka sandals sud sa klase, way uniporme way id hay, long hair nobody cares.

----------


## beyee

Local Ground was so HUGE at that time! \m/

----------


## estambae

kahinumdum pako sa una manganhi mi sa IT park magpalupad tabanug katong runway pa before pa sa The Village, dali-a ra jud sa panahon, karun magtanaw ko gawas sa among opisina mga crane na ang naglupad2x hehehe


kaabot pa pud ko katong wala pai tarung rota sa jeep sa una, ang talamban pwede mo byahe ug mabolo ug vice versa pud.

----------


## the_guardian

> 1 peso fare then mosabak ka, 50 centavos hahaha
> 
> 10 pesos Orchestra, 15 pesos taas (forgot the term lols) sa sinehan
> 
> Belvic, Uptown, Bai disco -- hip places 
> 
> Tagay sa bukid -- coolest hang out with friends


naka-abot paka aning belvic mam? kurata gud nimo

----------


## beyee

Yupyup, kaabot ko.

Mas kurat ka k cge ra ka OT sa mga threads.
Aynalang ka kurat if ma infraction ka pohon.

----------


## salbahis

> Local Ground was so HUGE at that time! \m/




Saaaaaaammmmmmmaaaaannnnn mga sho!!! tambay sa RT uban sa mga society with kapeds dayun greet, jam sa country mall, concert sa sacred heart.. tukod ug banda dayon apil sa RT.... si papa joe kay si Joelan the Hitman pa, naa patong tambok si Juan Miguel, ug katong chix nga DJ Angelica

pamukaw ni lady artura naaaahhhhhhaaaaaallllllaaaaaaa.... salida ni goat ug ni talpolano... uban ang mga wanderpol cholokoy... ug ang mutya sa saging mantikaan.... mayor otik ug si boyoyoy da wonderboy

matulog sa ayala kay hubog na kaayo... motan-aw sa sinehan sa mandaue ug vano....

----------


## THE KID

bunal mga sho..... matsalams.........Peter the Vampire..

----------


## salbahis

if hilig ug foreign sa ayala mo tambay... moapil pa sa debate kada buntag.. nosebleed sa english... tan-aw ug concert sa local band sponsored by NU107... ug di kalimtan ang crossliner.... naka dayoff silang inday ug dodong...

----------


## beyee

^^ Talk N Talk sa NU107 taga buntag og gabii? Hehehe
Kasulay ko kadaog ko sa cap sa DJ, forgot his name basta
mobo man to na guy pagkuha nako sa prize

Kadungan to sa UR105 and BT105 na radio talk show nila
about debate2x on life and love issues... D lang ko mosaba
sa ako alias sauna lols

----------


## salbahis

> ^^ Talk N Talk sa NU107 taga buntag og gabii? Hehehe
> Kasulay ko kadaog ko sa cap sa DJ, forgot his name basta
> mobo man to na guy pagkuha nako sa prize
> 
> Kadungan to sa UR105 and BT105 na radio talk show nila
> about debate2x on life and love issues... D lang ko mosaba
> sa ako alias sauna lols


hmmmm.... usually i join morning, sometimes gabii... pero mostly buntag... im still salbahis or Senyor Salvaje since RT and NU hahahahahah i still have my prize sa NU107 contest, a Offspring Casset Album, a Wolfgang Atomica Album, a Third Eye Blind album all cassette tapes

----------


## RayGunz

90s was my college days, nakaabot ko sa plete 1.50 unya nisaka ug 2.00. Unang adlaw sa pagsaka sa pletehan akong gilakaw ang boarding house to school kay short sa budget. But i noticed sa dalan nga mas nidaghan ang naglakaw. Malagmit daghan daghan mi nga naigo sa budgeting. After 3-4 weeks balik na sa normal. Naanad na ang public sa fare increase. Napun-an pud ako weekly allowance haha. Plus, pongko pongko sa UC, UV, ug Campo Lahug, dako kaayog natabang panahon sa tingbitay sa iring

----------


## THE KID

I was looking for your love
Because love will keep us there
With the vow to defend the holy one
Keep us with your coat of love :Cheesy:

----------


## DEMONOCIETY

90's are AWESOME! can't deny the fact that the boost at that time are REALLY GOOOODDDD!

----------


## mikyAt

Nostalgia. :Hopelessness:

----------


## bleedingboi

Before ang Sparkle ni-abot, kinsay naka-inum sa Fanta ug Lift sa una?

----------


## BlueIre

ohoy ang partyline pag 90's pwerti usuha YL YL ASL PLS

----------


## gracie7

> Before ang Sparkle ni-abot, kinsay naka-inum sa Fanta ug Lift sa una?


Fanta kanang orange?

----------


## bleedingboi

> Fanta kanang orange?


Uu. pero dghan man to ug flavor ang Fanta, naka bottled pa sa una.

----------


## DEMONOCIETY

nakaabot ko anang fanta orange ug grapes flavor akong ganahan PERO paborito jud nako ang old school RC

----------


## THE KID

pirmi ko apason ug bunal ani kai walay kaon2 basta lang maka duwa..

----------


## DEMONOCIETY

> pirmi ko apason ug bunal ani kai walay kaon2 basta lang maka duwa..


ahahaahhahaha bitok2x dayon pagkahuman unya mga sip-onon kaayog mga kaduwa  :Cheesy: 

- - - Updated - - -




> bunal mga sho..... matsalams.........Peter the Vampire..


shagitan dayon sa mga fans "KA PEDRO BAYOT!!"

ana dayon c ka pedro "AYAW ANA SHO SAKITTT KAAYO"

ako nga naligo sa banyo dako kaayog katawa mwahahahahaha

----------


## DEMONOCIETY

> kani jud akong mga paborito sa una oh



naa py bionic 6 ug spiral zone kasab-an lang ko sa akng ermat ky d na magtoon hahahahahaa

----------


## Sarevok

B O Y O Y O Y boyoyoy the wonderboy ...  :Cheesy: 

Magatang pa tawn ko sauna sa radyo para magrecord ug kanta. request sa UR 105 nya andam ang blank cassette tape. ang problema kay maapil ang tingog sa DJ  :2funny:

----------


## THE KID

dampa hand forms: kalibre 45, "baboy", papel2, tangke, bazooka, buto, "pinabali", gamba.. kalimot ko sa uban.
kada bata before naa jud siyay specialty nga hand form, I was a bazooka...hehehe

----------


## Sarevok

Feel nako mas lingaw lagi ang pasko sauna. kay gamay pa man ta ato so way problemahon ug igo ra maghuwat mga gifts  :Cheesy:  karon kay kita na magprepare mga pagkaon ug magpalit gifts  :grin:

----------


## THE KID

ug kinsay makalimot ni Inday Bambina
Si Inday Bambina ug ang mga pagtulun-an | Kalingawan, Banat Sections, Banat | philstar.com

- - - Updated - - -




> Feel nako mas lingaw lagi ang pasko sauna. kay gamay pa man ta ato so way problemahon ug igo ra maghuwat mga gifts  karon kay kita na magprepare mga pagkaon ug magpalit gifts


lami pud ang feeling basta pasko before.... exciting unya tugnaw ang panahon....

----------


## Scott Bernard

Akong idol sa una pag high school kay si Jolina...  :cheesy:  daghan nabuang atong Jolina. Mura siguro na ug Kathleen Bernardo sa karon nga generation.

Sayang si Jolina, wala ni evolve.  :cheesy:

----------


## DEMONOCIETY

kahinumdum pakong lady artura nga sikat kaayo sa radio sitcom "na hala! ilabyug labyug ka! gitik-gitikon ka!" sikat kaayong bayota sauna ky cge lang nig host kada pista sa amo bario pero pwerte pud kusuga musuyop d gud niya hutdon ang piso sauna biyaan na lang ang gilutong butang hehehehe

----------


## Scott Bernard

Kanang si Lady Artura, mao rana ang bayot nga lingaw / dili bastos / dili corny...

Ingon ana lang unta ang mga bayot. Pa si-aw lang ba, dili mag binastos / hinilas.

----------


## THE KID

https://www.istorya.net/forums/music-...sa-99-5rt.html

----------


## THE KID

It was in 1994 didto ko balay sa ako klasmet... ilang silingan naai kumbo lata.... it was the first time i heard the song Laklak by Teeth...

----------


## rockrhyan1982

Christina gonzales

----------


## Scott Bernard

Andrew E. lingaw kaayo pag 1990's... hangtod karon nothing has changed... Lingaw gehapon siya unya bati gehapon ug nawong...  :grin:

----------


## buknoy24

Mag giyera ug bamboo kanyon atbangay unya naay bala nga lata....

----------


## salbahis

[img]http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-6C_5r2goiKw/TwrJhlOeibI/AAAAAAAACIw/VG8yZ0OzaKI*******BuckRogers.jpg[/img]

----------


## DEMONOCIETY

> Kanang si Lady Artura, mao rana ang bayot nga lingaw / dili bastos / dili corny...
> 
> Ingon ana lang unta ang mga bayot. Pa si-aw lang ba, dili mag binastos / hinilas.


katong pagka grabe na sa iyang bisyo nawagtang sab cya sa radio mura gi ban cya iya pud tong kanta na "ayawg pangihi"

nahilom pagkawagtang sa radio hangtod namatay na lang jud cya

daghan kaayo nalingaw atong bayota dagko kaayo kog katawa sa iyang mga si-aw, thanks for all the fun lady artura may you rest in peace

----------


## Scott Bernard

YMCA Karate Club during summertime... under Sensei Winnie Dela Rosa...

Yellow belter lang gani, feeling na kaayo murag si Van Damme / Bloodsport.  :cheesy:

----------


## THE KID

Power Bugz ba to sauna? katong gi invite nila ang EraserHeads sa concert sa Gaisano Countrymall? nga grabe kaau ka wild ang mga taga sitio Baca... nanaka sa stage unya na tumba ang baffle? ni walk out ang EHeads..hehehe

----------


## salbahis

> Power Bugz ba to sauna? katong gi invite nila ang EraserHeads sa concert sa Gaisano Countrymall? nga grabe kaau ka wild ang mga taga sitio Baca... nanaka sa stage unya na tumba ang baffle? ni walk out ang EHeads..hehehe


yeah, nag rumble baya to... kinsa gani to nga society nga nanaka? nga after ato wala na nag concert sa country mall... kasagaran sa ako giobanan kay taga bolabog..

----------


## DEMONOCIETY

^mura tog gibato to cla sa countrymall ang eheads, asta pag adto nila sa bohol gibato pud

laing na side ky ang the teeth ni live sa ayala ang ilang sakyanan gipahiyosan ang ligid  :Cheesy:  maldito jud kaayo ning mga bisaya bisan unsaon  :Cheesy:

----------


## THE KID

^^ apil pud daw si Basti before gi bato sa ayala?

----------


## DEMONOCIETY

> ^^ apil pud daw si Basti before gi bato sa ayala?


cla bato ga concert sa baseline? nga naay daghan wa mamalit ug ticket toa gatago sa CR  :Cheesy:

----------


## Scott Bernard

^^ Ika 3 rajud ko naka apil ug Live concert sa Wolfgang...

1. Cebu City Sports Complex - 1996
2. Padis Point Country Mall - 2001
3. Tanduay First Five - 2011

----------


## THE SKULLS

adto dayon sa balay sa klasmit ug amigo nga naay betamax kay manan-aw ug bahorhoror

- - - Updated - - -

Kulafu ang Manluluwas!!!

UFALUK!!!

Ramini!!! Kumung-kumung nga Ramini!!!

Utung Delfin, Lawud sa Kasilag, Wonder Old Man

BerrrrBootinnnnn

----------


## THE SKULLS

> ^^ Ika 3 rajud ko naka apil ug Live concert sa Wolfgang...
> 
> 1. Cebu City Sports Complex - 1996
> 2. Padis Point Country Mall - 2001
> 3. Tanduay First Five - 2011


Naa to sila concert gikan sa Padis Point, unya dretso sila sa unahan sa Cebu Plaza. Grabe, mura'g 20 to ka kanta ilang gitukar, gipamaulan gud ahong liog ug hinidbang. gitonsilkoug niyaruk ug redhorse. grabe. baktas pa-ubos. ahahahaha

----------


## DEMONOCIETY

duwa pako ani sauna karon ghimo naman ning pang derby sports ahaka dagko pa jud ug pusta sa derbyhan mwahahahahahha but I think mura mas karaan pa ni nga duwa mura early 80's toink!

- - - Updated - - -

naa pa diay toy si got da wondirpol hahahahahaha kang teban ug goliat d na manud sa skwelahan ky moadto kung asa tong gishootingan

----------


## zHun

kinsay nakasulay dri ug sakay sa palwa sa lubi unya e pa didit sa bakilid nga nag linya ang lukay. gisi2 ang lubot sa short oi.haha  :2funny: lingawa gyud sauna.  :Cheesy:

----------


## salbahis

> duwa pako ani sauna karon ghimo naman ning pang derby sports ahaka dagko pa jud ug pusta sa derbyhan mwahahahahahha but I think mura mas karaan pa ni nga duwa mura early 80's toink!


story is this game exists even before spaniards came to PH...  :Cheesy:  duwa man gihapon ko ani... pero pusta-anay na... pinaka dako nga ako pusta sa kaka-kaay 3k... though i heard some go higher than that... naa na sa kilid sa tigbakayan usahay mag pa derby... ang akoa mga kaka didto pa sa barili gikuha palit nako kay 50-150 pesos depende sa kadak-on...

----------


## BeoR

Inig laag kay walay cellphone so dili mapapauli ug sayo pero sugat sad ug kasaba inig buntag...  :Cheesy:

----------


## gracie7



----------


## buknoy24

Maghimo ug Armalite, Sniper Kabayo2x pinaagi sa palwa sa saging

----------


## THE KID

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Game_of_the_Generals

----------


## THE KID

When i was in elementary...cge me ug hadlok sa amung mga titsers ani.... by the year 2000 nga mahitabo.. :Cheesy: 




[IMG]https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-o7lqcvtoWgc/VepkrnHpExI/AAAAAAAABAw/b-b64-5Ih-A*******3-days-of-darkness.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Sarevok

> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Game_of_the_Generals


kani lingaw ni. mao ni pirmi duwaon sa skwelahan  :Cheesy:  

lingaw sad to katong bombing2x na duwa. magatbang mo sa kontra nya iplastar dayon daan ang mga barko sa usa ka square grid. pulipuli dayon mo butang bomba by saying the coordinates nya if naa didto iya barko kay considered destroyed na to. hutdanay ni ug barko hehe kalimot ko unsa name ato na game da...

----------


## DEMONOCIETY

> story is this game exists even before spaniards came to PH...  duwa man gihapon ko ani... pero pusta-anay na... pinaka dako nga ako pusta sa kaka-kaay 3k... though i heard some go higher than that... naa na sa kilid sa tigbakayan usahay mag pa derby... ang akoa mga kaka didto pa sa barili gikuha palit nako kay 50-150 pesos depende sa kadak-on...


hahahahha mga edaran ron moduwa pa ghapon ani pre hahahahaha nindot pa kaayog gihimong sudlanan sa kaka ky ACRYLIC! d na posporo haskang bisyoha  :Cheesy: 

I wonder if ila pa ba buhaton na mamahid ug ITI sa kaka sa ilang ulo aron ingnon kono na dali makakita ug kaka mwahahahahahahaha

----------


## salbahis

> hahahahha mga edaran ron moduwa pa ghapon ani pre hahahahaha nindot pa kaayog gihimong sudlanan sa kaka ky ACRYLIC! d na posporo haskang bisyoha 
> 
> I wonder if ila pa ba buhaton na mamahid ug ITI sa kaka sa ilang ulo aron ingnon kono na dali makakita ug kaka mwahahahahahahaha


medicine case ako gamit kanang butanganan ug tablitas

----------


## Scott Bernard

One of the best typhoons in my life was Typhoon Ruping. One month of no electricity and no class... It was like a reflection of some sort....

Walay TV, walay Family Computer, walay cold drinks, walay tubig sa faucet (maghakot pa sa balay sa dato nga naay generator ug deepwell..  :cheesy: )

Kada gabii maminaw lang ug radyo, playing card games, reading books, drawing2x ug uban pa.

----------


## salbahis

> One of the best typhoons in my life was Typhoon Ruping. One month of no electricity and no class... It was like a reflection of some sort....
> 
> Walay TV, walay Family Computer, walay cold drinks, walay tubig sa faucet (maghakot pa sa balay sa dato nga naay generator ug deepwell.. )
> 
> Kada gabii maminaw lang ug radyo, playing card games, reading books, drawing2x ug uban pa.


ruping isolated the whole island of mactan for one month.. but bagyo ruping did bring some good things to cebu, since manila/aquino refuses to assist cebu in recovering the disaster CeBoom was iniated, all the things we are enjoying right now its because of CeBoom... and yes it includes traffic and flood..

----------


## Kenshiro

ako nahinumduman is kato after bagyo ruping nag birthday ako amigo then wala may electricity for weeks ang icecream gi himo nalang og milk shake.

----------


## salbahis

and also bagyo ruping is the reason why ngano gusto ayohon ang old bridge... gidasmagan na sa dako nga barko nga nakabuhi sa GMC... dako kaayo tog damage... mao ug dili na maayo kuyaw na mahugno...

and before i forgot.... ang kugtong sa GMC asa na kaha to run....

----------


## Scott Bernard

I had a toy collection of GI Joe, He-Man, Ninja Turtles, Ghostbusters and even She-Ra (Nice kaayo ang hair nila...  :cheesy: )

Sakit huna-hunaon gepangawat ug hinay2x sa akong mga ig agaw ug pag-omangkon pag high school na nako. 

Pag college na nako nangukay na unta ko, wala jud na habilin. Hasta ang family computer ug mga tapes, impas.

----------


## madishley20

Wala pang jejemon nun e

----------


## Peenut

the music alone can tell that 90's is the last awesome decade.

----------


## brownie

*What I remember from the 90's were cartoons. Started watching Gundam 0079 since 1990 and because of that, I became a fan of anything related to japanese animation,* *until now**. I'm a sucker for every hanna-barbera cartoon also.*

----------


## zHun

> Inig laag kay walay cellphone so dili mapapauli ug sayo pero sugat sad ug kasaba inig buntag...


walay cellphone pero naa may tingko. nag tingog sa tingkong kawayan aw uli gyud dayon kay if dili latus ang nag huwat.  :Cheesy:

----------


## 21guns

sa USC TC lobby nag pa movie ug Dragon ball naka wide screen pa while ang uban naa pa ga class

If half day me sa ROTC tan-aw ni sine cmall pa bug-naw me 3+1 promo at 30 pesos per head = 90/4 tag 22.5 pesos nalang among share.

Inside the cenema ang mga blank na chair dito namo e hay hay among mga basa na medjas,,,bwahahahaha

Ang stage crew eneg sinulog basta mo tukar ug lovesong na gani aw bato ang ending.

----------


## Watever_watever

@*21guns* 

OT: Grabeh pud anang bato-on ug bato...

wala nako kaabot aning magpasalida ug dragonball sa usctc...but the 90's was my elementary & highschool years...naka remember ko sa among school sauna nga hilig kaayo mi magdula ug syatong & pulis dung-gab...karon wala nako kita ug mga bata nga moduwa pa ani...

----------


## Kenshiro

Cooking show sa RPN 9?  :cheesy:  Saturday morning ba or Sunday?


*Spoiler!*   [img]https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-wu_zJaavU9s/Vgw03drpmWI/AAAAAAAACek/-UA3Qbu7GAY*******Untitled.jpg[/img]

----------


## Peenut

People who are born in the 1990s - they've got nothing to lose. They can chase old dreams or create new ones.  :Wink:

----------


## Echelnalf

Majority sa mga bag.ong tubo karon kay di naman ma kontintO kung diLi bag.O. DisposabLe na tanan para niLa. From music to Love LiFe.

----------


## rastaman81

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjM-2MdJ7Mg

Manostalgia gyud ko maka kita/dungog ani nga commercial sa youtube. hehehe

Naa pay dos nga giring2x.

----------


## saitama-sensei

love the songs of the 90s as compared to today songs.

----------


## THE KID

i think it was in the mid 1990's katong basketball shorts nga bali2...hehhehe

----------


## Scott Bernard

After Eat Bulaga, Aguila ang salida.

After Aguila, old tagalog movies... Then at 4PM cartoons either in ABSCBN or GMA7.

----------


## zeelobe

Best, if not great music and bands came out during this era...Sa sports michael jordan...no cellphone.

----------


## RayGunz

90's  hmmmmm... 

my kind of music = 90's The outfield , NOW = Linkin Park, Boyce Avenue
my kind of sports = 90's basketball, volleyball, lawn tennis, depende lang asay mauna ug kurom.  NOW = on line games
tv show =  Chinese movies kada Dominggo sa buntag, samtang nagsalida , balitok balitok pud sa sofa, NOW = zero
past time =  obligado ko mag atang sa madjongan kay tulo ka lamesa naa sa amo tugkaran., NOW = on line games
sports idol  =  M.Jordan , P.Sampras  NOW = Roger Federer
Lovelife =  my highschool GF that turned from sour to terrible relationship. And I don't give a damn.

In comparison, 90's is my carefree era,  this 20th century brings a whole new level of responsibility.
And who doesn't like being carefree?

----------


## coolboss

No traffic, Ceboom, Michael Jordan made the 90s great.  Now we have too much traffic, a bull headed, uncooperative mayor, and Lebron James, a Jordan waanabe.  Not even close.

----------


## ThunderEmperor

Batang 90's ko.. 

nindot jud before kay ang mga bata before magdula jud ug mga larong pinoy like bato lata, tsinelasay, tago tagoan ug uban pa.. 
unlik karon kay ang mga bata.. maau na kaau mo gamit ug phone or kahibaw na mo gamit ug computer.. 

sadlayp..

----------


## cobraKing

batang 80's ug 90's ko...

sauna kay mahadlok mo gunit sa computer ka wala kahibalo ug unsay pisliton..

ang tv sauna kay analog pa..lisod kaau mka kita ug salida na nindot kay usahay dli mka dakop ug signal ang antena..hahaha

ang mga salida sauna kay naa pa sa vhs ug betamax..mo linya pka pra mo abang sa salida na imohang gusto..

ug mag duwa mi sauna ang games kay puros physical games like bato lata or basta inig uli nimo mag ka bulingit ka or perting singota nimo..

in terms sa kaon sauna wla pa na mauso ang jollibee ug 7/11 ad2 lng sa tindahan palit lng ug junk foods or pan burikat paresan ug ice candy or ice water..

----------


## Scott Bernard

Super Mario 3 sa NES... Grabe to ang pagka suya^ nako sa among silingan.

Financially mas lamang unta mi, pero ang kato among silingan naa may computeran pang negosyo2x nila. Unya mahal man kaayo to ang tape sa Super Mario 3.

Take for instance... ang Coke 8 oz = 5 pesos, Mom's Pizza 5 pesos... Unya ang computer tape kay 1000 pesos.  :cheesy:  Then ang palit sa computer kay 900 pesos ra. hehehe!

----------


## THE KID

ANG PEPSI FEVER... apil akong tiyo ani sa nakadaog..lol

Pepsi Fever | Blunder turns to anti-Pepsi fever as Filipinos demand their contest prizes - tribunedigital-baltimoresun
SC decides in finality on 'Pepsi 349' case | Cebu News, The Freeman Sections, The Freeman | philstar.com
https://www.istorya.net/forums/polit...roversy-2.html (Supreme Court clears Pepsi in "349" controversy)

----------


## The_JACKAL

90's were the best years - Super Mario, Tetris, Tomagotchi, Atari, Sega, to name a few. Adto dayon sa Robinsons duwa ug arcade if naay extra budget adto sa atbang sa robinsons kanang kilid sa cinema diha naay underground computer shop duwa dayon ug street fighter.

----------


## Scott Bernard

> 90's were the best years - Super Mario, Tetris, Tomagotchi, Atari, Sega, to name a few. Adto dayon sa Robinsons duwa ug arcade if naay extra budget adto sa atbang sa robinsons kanang kilid sa cinema diha naay underground computer shop duwa dayon ug street fighter.


Computer Centrum ang name ato sa computeran ubos sa Rajah Park Hotel.

Ni expand gud to ilang lugar.

----------


## Sarevok

Kahinumdom pa jud ko sauna suguon ko palit bugas. 12-15 ang NFA rice, 21 ang ganador. Karon 30 na ang NFA rice (sakto ba?) nya 50 na ang ganador  :Cheesy: 
Ang litro sad sauna kay 15 ra  :Cheesy:

----------


## THE KID

kids of today dont know what is a TIRADOR....

----------


## The_JACKAL

> Computer Centrum ang name ato sa computeran ubos sa Rajah Park Hotel.
> 
> Ni expand gud to ilang lugar.


sakto diay boss Centrum diay to, tig adtoan pud diay ka sauna?

----------


## ghostie2472

> kids of today dont know what is a TIRADOR....


They won't know what it's like mga mo saka ug mansinitas para mamili ug sanga para himuon nga tirador.

They won't know how it is like nga mag ilis ug plastic, kanang butanganan sa bato kay na gisi na sige ug gamit.

They won't know the pain when the rubber snaps unya mo labtik sa imong kamot. Lami pa kaayo ang bira nimo and aim sa imong target dayon ma putol lang ang guma ug kalit. I can still remember how it feels.

They won't know how hard it is to shoot that thing. Mag praktis pa ka ug mga lata or botelya para ma hingigo ka.

----------


## C'thulhu

> Computer Centrum ang name ato sa computeran ubos sa Rajah Park Hotel.
> 
> Ni expand gud to ilang lugar.


Sus diha ko tig duwaan ug moto-roader ba to na game hahahaha

----------


## Scott Bernard

> sakto diay boss Centrum diay to, tig adtoan pud diay ka sauna?


Suki ko dinha boss... hehehe  :cheesy: 

Sukad Pre-Bagyong Ruping, until 1997...  :cheesy:  Ga duwaan jud ko dinha ug Golden Axe, Sonic, ug Samurai Showdown (NEO GEO).

----------


## 16blocks

Dili na kahibaw mga bata karun maghimo ug palupad ug tabanog.. I miss those days nga nagdagan dagan ra ko sa field..

----------


## The_JACKAL

> Suki ko dinha boss... hehehe 
> 
> Sukad Pre-Bagyong Ruping, until 1997...  Ga duwaan jud ko dinha ug Golden Axe, Sonic, ug Samurai Showdown (NEO GEO).


Basin kaw tong usa sa mga insik boss nga grabe ka maau didto? Sikata bitaw atong Centrum sauna mao gud to drtsoon after class. Hurot baon oi hehehe.. ang pang kaon d na ipalit para makaduwa lang

----------


## Sarevok

Buruguduystunstugudunstuy

----------


## THE KID

> Buruguduystunstugudunstuy


Sampip.......

----------


## janwounded

Kanang tukar nga Lakas Tama... headbang2x dayon.. nya kanang padong mi mag sumbagay sa akong mga ig-agaw.. Feeler kau sa WWF wrestling bah kay yokozuna kuno ko nya siya Undertaker.. nya banga2x dayon sa bukton dala tuyok2x sah before sa away nya uban mga ig-agaw nga audience nga ma0y mag referee sa away kay mag syagit2x dayon ug hikap sa dunggan bhe kug kinsa una mo hikap kay diha dayon mag sugod ug sukmagay... BWAHAHAHAHA... nig human away kay gakos2x dayon... peace na kunohay.. ang gi awayan kay nanikas man ang boang sa Bato Lata... LOL

----------


## Xian120

saunang panahon pokemon blue, red ug yellow pa ang uso..

----------


## Peenut

Sauna, kita mga 90s kid, masakitan ra kung masamad ang tiil, karon kasing2x na  :Sad:

----------


## bleedingboi

> Sampip.......



Ultraelectromagneticpop!

----------


## Leeyan21

> Dili na kahibaw mga bata karun maghimo ug palupad ug tabanog.. I miss those days nga nagdagan dagan ra ko sa field..


Sauna gihimo naku ning negosyo haha... 20 per tabanog  :grin:

----------


## liessa

space impact sa 3310 hehehe.

----------


## Echelnalf

Woodstock. Battle of the Bands. Million Dollar Movies.

----------


## Scott Bernard

Original Ghostbusters, He-Man, Visionaries, Thundercats, GI Joe,

Beverly Hills 90210

----------


## zHun

bokolay sa jolin.  :Cheesy:

----------


## kit_cebu

> Woodstock. Battle of the Bands. Million Dollar Movies.


Showground...Girl...Loving her sis...damn...
still have a tape for this...hahaha...99.5 RT matsalams, ka pedro, for the awesome high school...

- - - Updated - - -




> Visionaries


gimingaw ko ani...nindot kaayo to...

----------


## kit_cebu

> kids of today dont know what is a TIRADOR....


susmaryosep...naunay ko ani ni-backfire ang bato kay nabugto ang usa...

----------


## kit_cebu

Takeshi's Castle ni smokey manaloto...
Contra...Life Force...Adventure Island...
metrosan ni mama nga nahimong bunal ug na-bali2x pag-uli gikan ngita kaka sa bukid sa quiot...hahaha

----------


## Scott Bernard

> Showground...Girl...Loving her sis...damn...
> still have a tape for this...hahaha...99.5 RT matsalams, ka pedro, for the awesome high school...
> 
> There was an opportunity unta nga maka jam2x mi ni Jessie sa banda, pero wala na gesugtan sa iyang asawa... 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> gimingaw ko ani...nindot kaayo to...




"It is a time where magic is more powerful than science, and only those who control the magic, control destiny..."

----------


## Sarevok

> "It is a time where magic is more powerful than science, and only those who control the magic, control destiny..."


hala visionaries diay name ani. dugay na ko sigeg pangita sa title ani na show  :Cheesy:  panglalaki na carebears  :2funny:

----------


## ambokz

> susmaryosep...naunay ko ani ni-backfire ang bato kay nabugto ang usa...


hahaha ka relate ko,pru akoang tirador sauna di man bayabas, knang sa kahoy man to nga Kulis nga pwerting humoka, resulta ang panga mismo ang nabali,sakitas kamot nko nuon.hahaha

----------


## Echelnalf

> "It is a time where magic is more powerful than science, and only those who control the magic, control destiny..."


Nahan sad kaayo ko ani niLa. Labi na katong mag daLa mga staff. Ka feshte unsa titLe atong cartOons na iLang Leader kay ang motor Ligid ra nya sa tunga siya mag Lingkod. ang mga kauban pud niya ka y usa ra ka Ligid ang motor  :grin:  NaA pud katong cartoOns na mag tira2x og pisi paingon sa Lain bungtod. haha

Edit:
Ni-ara diay. Hahahaha Na mention diay ni ni Demonociety.

----------


## Scott Bernard

^^

Naara ai..



And who would forget...



Captain Power...

----------


## Echelnalf

> naa py bionic 6 ug spiral zone kasab-an lang ko sa akng ermat ky d na magtoon hahahahahaa





> ^^
> 
> Naara ai..
> 
> 
> 
> And who would forget...
> 
> 
> ...


Eheheh yes yes yes. Ni bata na ko og baLik ngari. Pun.an pa og SiLver Hawks. HiLak na ko ani. Eheheheh

----------


## THE KID

in the early 90's ni gawas to ang "dancing sun" sa Carcar.... i'd check the internet.... naa nai Dancing Sun Subdivision ang Carcar...hehee

----------


## Echelnalf

> in the early 90's ni gawas to ang "dancing sun" sa Carcar.... i'd check the internet.... naa nai Dancing Sun Subdivision ang Carcar...hehee


Boanga bitaw ani. Eheheheh. Mao pud ni panahona nanggawas ang mga hiphop og anti-hiphop.

----------


## Scott Bernard

Ka remember ko, nag expect na ang mga tao mag end of the world sometime between 1991-1993... Napugos gud ko ug memorize sa tanan Catholic prayers...  :cheesy: 

Then ingon napod sila, 1997 ang end of the world... Unya nahimo ug 2000... Na delayed ge adjust ug 2012...  :cheesy:

----------


## DEMONOCIETY

> ^^
> 
> Naara ai..
> 
> 
> 
> And who would forget...
> 
> 
> ...


hehheeh ni review ko sa capt. power la pa ko mahuman ky wa pud na matiwas nako sa una

----------


## Scott Bernard

^^ Wa pod to nako nahuman or na straight ug tan.aw gani boss...  :smiley: 

One of these days ako na utingkayon. Naa koy nabasahan sa Wikipedia, naa daw sila plano e revive ang Captain Power, ang setting years later sa original episodes.

Maayo unta ug same style, "adult themed" ang revival (violence, s3x, drama), kay nindot jud tan awon... Dili parehas anang mga Power Rangers...  :cheesy:

----------


## Scott Bernard

Actor who played Red One in ‘Bioman’ battling cancer | Inquirer Technology



He was one of our favorite heroes after EDSA... The leader of Bioman...

----------


## buknoy24

Watching cartoons sa 1970's nga philips TV black and white pa then liso2x ang channel... happiness nga di kabayran..

----------


## cobraKing

ang salida sauna walay daghan char2x..like katong mga rambo etc.. cge lng patay ug gubat hangtod human..krn na mga action daghan au char2x ug chuva2x...lol

----------


## Scott Bernard

90's Television... Less F#$% Tagalog Crap.

Cebu based television shows were either.... English themed or Chinese (pure chinese) shows.

----------


## teoding

the peak of of shoegaze and britpop.

----------


## dualbishop

wala nay Zenki .

kamao ni diva, gintong palakol ni diva at kuko ni diva!  :Tears Of Joy:

----------


## gazmembrane

awesome music...and the way life was lived in the outdoors in general...

----------


## 2nderemperror

bilib ko if makakita pa ka ron ug plansa nga uling ang gamit. wew!

----------


## cobraKing

no cannot watch porn movies at home with your friends or alone if naay lain taw sa inyohang balay kinahanglan nanglakaw tanan..ug mang hulam pka ug tape pra maka access sa salida..hahaha

krn panahona pwde nka mka watch ug porn 24/7 bsag asa sa suok sa inyohang balay..

----------


## muchacha00

> no cannot watch porn movies at home with your friends or alone if naay lain taw sa inyohang balay kinahanglan nanglakaw tanan..ug mang hulam pka ug tape pra maka access sa salida..hahaha
> 
> krn panahona pwde nka mka watch ug porn 24/7 bsag asa sa suok sa inyohang balay..


naa toy rentahan sa jy lahug dapit og VHS tape.. Man in the iron mask amo g rent pag half sa salida porn ang nigawas... mas na lingaw pa noon me.. hahah then naa pud to baraha sa una porn pics.. ahaka

----------


## Sarevok

> naa toy rentahan sa jy lahug dapit og VHS tape.. Man in the iron mask amo g rent pag half sa salida porn ang nigawas... mas na lingaw pa noon me.. hahah then naa pud to baraha sa una porn pics.. ahaka


naa nay teknik bro. if tanaw ka gamit vhs, ayaw istop after mahuman ang movie. naa didto ang good parts ( ͡ ͜ʖ ͡)

----------


## THE KID

> bilib ko if makakita pa ka ron ug plansa nga uling ang gamit. wew!


paliton nimo og 5k?

- - - Updated - - -

katong ipamana sa imong papa or uyuan ang iyang mga playboy magazines.....lol

----------


## 2nderemperror

> paliton nimo og 5k?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> katong ipamana sa imong papa or uyuan ang iyang mga playboy magazines.....lol


no tenks boss. naa pa man poy amoa  :grin: 

OnT : sa wala pa na uso ang VR box/headset.. mao ni shoy kaayo sauna nga
pwede ka mobayad ug P5 man guro to? sa eskwelahan namo sauna pag elementary,
naay ing-ani sa gawas nga pwede ra ka bayad. tan-aw kag power rangers  :Cheesy:

----------


## Scott Bernard

^^ Enjoy na kaayo ang mga bata ana... Sine2x man to ang tawag ana sa una.

Naa toy mga suroy ug sine2x... Either mobayad ka, or pa ilisdan lang nila ug botilya sa tambal, tanduay, long neck, etc...

Dah... katag ang piskat sa among lugar nuon...  :grin:

----------


## McQuade

I miss Sony Walkman and audio cassette recorders from 90s.

----------


## DEMONOCIETY

> ^^ Enjoy na kaayo ang mga bata ana... Sine2x man to ang tawag ana sa una.
> 
> Naa toy mga suroy ug sine2x... Either mobayad ka, or pa ilisdan lang nila ug botilya sa tambal, tanduay, long neck, etc...
> 
> Dah... katag ang piskat sa among lugar nuon...


naa koy view-master sauna sa wapa ko moeskwela pag sud na sa eskwelahan wa na kaayo ma ehas pero mao pud lagi nangawagtang ra pud tanan astang bala

----------


## gracie7

https://www.facebook.com/SmetanaTV/v...8390944230670/

----------


## THE KID

katong paksit paksit? katong bayad kag 25 cents nya mo paksit ka...hehhehhe

----------


## buknoy24

Magbuhat ug espada gamit ang palwa sa saging, magsakay ug kabaw padung sapa unya magdala ug saging nilung-ag paresan ug buwad sinugba... makamingaw...

----------


## Echelnalf

> katong paksit paksit? katong bayad kag 25 cents nya mo paksit ka...hehhehhe


Mao ba ning mka daOg ka og sudLay na brown? Eheheh

----------


## <SMILE>

Uso pa anang mga panahona ang three flowers pomade,
naa mi silingan kung mamisita pilit kayo ug hinapay maka-trap ug langaw. :Tongue:

----------


## THE KID

> Uso pa anang mga panahona ang three flowers pomade,
> naa mi silingan kung mamisita pilit kayo ug hinapay maka-trap ug langaw.


naa gani koy Tancho...pero wala nako gamita kai dghan reklamo sa smell..lol.ang ako gigamit jud before katong isa nga naa pa sa department store kalimot ko sa brand...heehhe... i prefer pomade over gel

----------


## brownie

stork nga candy.

----------


## Peenut

Lala nga chocolate.

please tabangi ko ug pangita asa ko kapalit ani.. salamat..

----------


## cobraKing

pamada mao na gamit sa akong lolo...hahahahahha

nisuway sad ko ug butang ana sauna kay wala pa mauso ang gel...

- - - Updated - - -




> Lala nga chocolate.
> 
> please tabangi ko ug pangita asa ko kapalit ani.. salamat..



nka kita ko ani last month sa gaisano tabunok...

----------


## Ian87

Sa entertainment pa lng daan, ma-entertain jud kag taman. Music was for me, the best, during this era. And TV shows too! Grew up watching Palibhasa Lalake, Abangan ang Susunod na Kabanata, Malcolm in the Middle, X-Files, MacGyver, Seven Days, morning and afternoon cartoons and animes.

Haaayy.. Maka-miss.

----------


## 2nderemperror

lingaw jud kaayo ko basta magduwa mi ani sauna



kini pud, mao pud ni pinoy lego version  :Smiley:

----------


## THE KID

lol

----------


## <SMILE>



----------


## bleedingboi

> 



Phoebe Cates ni brod?  Payter kau mga celeb chicks sa una kay light ra kau mga make up, way  retoke2x.

----------


## <SMILE>

> Phoebe Cates ni brod?  Payter kau mga celeb chicks sa una kay light ra kau mga make up, way  retoke2x.


Yup brod, Phoebe Cates gyud na, pure beauty walay augmentation.

----------


## brownie

> lingaw jud kaayo ko basta magduwa mi ani sauna
> 
> 
> 
> kini pud, mao pud ni pinoy lego version


Duwa mi ani saona kada brown out.

----------


## Echelnalf

> kini pud, mao pud ni pinoy lego version


Asa kaha ta maka paLit ani karon? Sure ko ganahan gihapon ang mga bata ani. Daghana sa kong ingon ani sauna oi. Kinsa kaha ga hipos ato pag pamaLhin namo.

----------


## salbahis

> Asa kaha ta maka paLit ani karon? Sure ko ganahan gihapon ang mga bata ani. Daghana sa kong ingon ani sauna oi. Kinsa kaha ga hipos ato pag pamaLhin namo.


naa sa mga insik2x nga tindahan...

----------


## Echelnalf

> naa sa mga insik2x nga tindahan...


TY boss. Try nya ko pangita ani didtos Manalili to Carbon.

----------


## korosukun

people born in the 50's says they are the best generation, people born in the 60's says they are the best generation... the same with the rest.. todays generation will also say they are the best generation to the future generation... was born in 86 by the way, had an awesome childhood but comparing it in today's generation, nope!!! cant compare them both... if people complain their children is an idiot, remember this, parents of today's generation are from the 80's 90's...

----------


## THE KID

> people born in the 50's says they are the best generation, people born in the 60's says they are the best generation... the same with the rest.. todays generation will also say they are the best generation to the future generation... was born in 86 by the way, had an awesome childhood but comparing it in today's generation, nope!!! cant compare them both... if people complain their children is an idiot, remember this, parents of today's generation are from the 80's 90's...


50's, 60's, 70's, 80, early 90's 

kani nga mga dekada.... naai mga common things / experiences nga ma share sa usa'g usa ang mga taw... sa ng padung na ang Y2k ang mga common things or experiences nangawagtang na tungod sa ka kusug nga pag upgrade sa technology...

----------


## Sarevok

> people born in the 50's says they are the best generation, people born in the 60's says they are the best generation... the same with the rest.. todays generation will also say they are the best generation to the future generation... was born in 86 by the way, had an awesome childhood but comparing it in today's generation, nope!!! cant compare them both... if people complain their children is an idiot, remember this, parents of today's generation are from the 80's 90's...


We are not saying anything about 90's being the *best* decade. We are just reminiscing the awesome parts of the 90's. We don't need this kind of negativity in this thread.

----------


## korosukun

> We are not saying anything about 90's being the *best* decade. We are just reminiscing the awesome parts of the 90's. We don't need this kind of negativity in this thread.


im not defending todays generation, lets be neutral, todays generation has some awesome times as well, d lng sguro maka relate ang mga tiguwang na pero time has changed, and it will continue to change, samot na nga busy na kaau ta sa atong mga trabaho unlike sa panahon pa sa atong generation nga naa pa sa atoa ang tanan time nga mag lingaw2 ug maau(no worries ug no pressure).. in my opinion, same level ra gyud ang pagka awesome sa akng generation ug krn na generation, na usab lng ang pamaagi... and its not a negativity, its a fact... peace...  :Cheesy: 

- - - Updated - - -




> 50's, 60's, 70's, 80, early 90's 
> 
> kani nga mga dekada.... naai mga common things / experiences nga ma share sa usa'g usa ang mga taw... sa ng padung na ang Y2k ang mga common things or experiences nangawagtang na tungod sa ka kusug nga pag upgrade sa technology...


like unsa mn nga experience? e specify daw pls...

----------


## salbahis

> TY boss. Try nya ko pangita ani didtos Manalili to Carbon.


naka pangita naka ato boss?

----------


## salbahis

> like unsa mn nga experience? e specify daw pls...


i can list some few....

1) Uso ang kitkit
2) Sunday morning cartoons
3) Mo-ikyas sa school kay manong ug duwa sa laing skwelahan
4) Life was simple no complication, laidback
5) Everything was cheap
6) Chocola ug Sarsi
7) Walay traffic
 :Cool:  Barge sa Oano
9) Toll Fee sa Mactan-Mandaue Bridge
10) Kogtong sa GMC
11) Granny Goose sa GMC
12) Muelle Osmea gihimong shipyard
11) Blitz nga bar sa opon
12) Watergate nga bar sa opon
13) Tarzan sa MAB
14) Anopog nga karsada padung Mactan
15) Manung ug gubat ug Bala Tansan/Tirador/Totho or Binatoay
16) Daghan kadena de amor kilid sa karsada
17) Cellphone nga murag naay dala nga battery sa truck
1 :Cool:  Motocross North Reclamation (now SM City)
19) Sinulog sa North Reclamation
20) Christmas Bazar sa White Gold (katong nasunog)
21) Christmas Bazar sa Gaizini Plaza (katong nasunog)
22) Wala kaayo baha ang kadalanan
23) Pag sugod sa CeBoom
24) Tartanilya sa Colon ug Carbon
25) Karaang Building sa CCC (now UC, katong nasunog)
26) Airport sa Lahug
27) Royal London Circus sa luyo sa Immaculada (Gorordo)
2 :Cool:  Girs Scout Building nga walay kahumana hangtod gi guba nalang
29) Linog sa Bagiuo
30) Bagyo Nitang ug Ruping
31) Dili pa kaayo illegal ang video karera
32) Masiao ug Jai Alai
33) Bowling center sa Pusok sa Opon
34) Crash sa eroplano diha sa Basak (now Cebu Light)
35) Asinan sa mandaue
36) Aduan Port gihimong Squaters area
37) Plaza independencia gihimong squaters area (almost-ish)
3 :Cool:  Cauit Island
39) Shell Island
40) Humayan sa basak lapulapu (now Cebu Light)
41) Limpyo pa ang Pawud sa Agus
42) Sikat kaayo ang Hadsan
43) Sa opon gi shoot ang usa international na X-Rated video
44) Sakop pa sa opon ang cordova
45) Uso ang litik2x ug baraha sa salida/xmen
46) uso ang taksi sa kwarta/baraha
47) Billiard ray gikabo-angan sa istudyante

the best on 50s-80s generation is panahon sa discovery, a lot of things also started on this time.

90s and current generation are just reaping what has been sowed on those generations... there is good in this generation... but there is too much stupidy before stupidity is amongs friends now, they want the world to see...

kids then learn and experience what is now being done on your phone...
kids then have to read a lot of books, what is now being search on google or wikipedia
kids then have to walk to school what is now riding in their car or uber
kids then have actual friends not some virtual friends
kids then call it sharp (#) not hashtag (C# = C-hashtag?)
kids then use wordstar unlike to day they use apps
kids then use msdos on 8086 computer, unlike to day they use mac on Intel i7
kids then uses Lisa, unlike to day they use macbook

----------


## brownie

It took 184 pages for someone to start thread crapping. What a party-pooper this guys is. 

It was fun while it lasted.

----------


## Echelnalf

> naka pangita naka ato boss?


Sa manaLiLi pa. Negative man. Mo try gihapon ko baLik kay mag usab2x man iLa tinda.

----------


## salbahis

> Sa manaLiLi pa. Negative man. Mo try gihapon ko baLik kay mag usab2x man iLa tinda.


i see what you did there.... hahahaha

----------


## Echelnalf

> i see what you did there.... hahahaha


Eheheh Batang 80's baya ta. ManaLiLi / Colon / Boromeo / Juan Luna is where we do our window shopping. Eheheh

----------


## ondoy

ka remember langko anang kitkit, dha ko una ka uyab hahaha

----------


## THE KID

kaning pobre ta nga public skol jud gikan.... unya primero natong encounter sa desktop computer... sa high school to.... katong dagko kaau nga floppy....unya wordstar pa ang gamit... dghan kaau commands nga makalibug nako...lol.. gi singgitan pami sa amung maestro nga "gi unsa mana ninyu diha mga taga bukid?" lol... 

 @*salbahis*.... diha man pud toy gi dungog nga naai dakong mantaga sa GMC...hehehe...tinuod ba nga ng naked run c Anabelle diha sa mai Bridge dapit?....

----------


## salbahis

> @*salbahis*.... diha man pud toy gi dungog nga naai dakong mantaga sa GMC...hehehe...tinuod ba nga ng naked run c Anabelle diha sa mai Bridge dapit?....



Anabelle Rama? well she was a bomba star before... kugtong to... nga ug molihok daw mahugno ang  bridge...

----------


## THE KID

Parting Time  :laugh:   ang guitar solo

----------


## 2nderemperror

nindot na kaayo imong pamati if naa ka ani nga ballpen sauna sa eskwelahan ninyo.
lupig pa nimoy naay four elements nga gahom2x heheh








murag gamay ra pud ron nga generation ang kaila ani or nagduwa-duwa ani karon
though kabantay gihapon ko ani sa carbon ug tabunok  :Azn:

----------


## THE KID

> nindot na kaayo imong pamati if naa ka ani nga ballpen sauna sa eskwelahan ninyo.
> lupig pa nimoy naay four elements nga gahom2x heheh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


unsa mani nga mga pics boss? dili ma open/naka blocked diri sa akong end

----------


## brownie

I played a lot of Diablo with 2 floppy disks that serve as a flash cart.  :cheesy:

----------


## 2nderemperror

> unsa mani nga mga pics boss? dili ma open/naka blocked diri sa akong end


kadto nang 4 colored ballpen boss ug kadtong duwaan sauna nga laser2x.. laser pointer nga duwaan ba nga kadtong
murag bala sa pusil ang porma  :thumbsup:

----------


## bleedingboi

Para sa mga boys during the 90s:

Maka-laksi mo ug one page from a porn magazine, then dali2x ug uli balay para mag...

True Story.

----------


## THE KID

> Para sa mga boys during the 90s:
> 
> Maka-laksi mo ug one page from a porn magazine, then dali2x ug uli balay para mag...
> 
> True Story.


pabuto......grabeha bitaw sauna... mga ka 5 kada adlaw....

----------


## higanstolsdawen



----------


## DEMONOCIETY

> 


half pinay daw ni cya atlst gwapa jud cya ani nga time not sure kung unsa dagway ani niya ron kita ko niya sa "Date with an angel"

----------


## DEMONOCIETY

> Parting Time   ang guitar solo



ang voks nila naa sa hk nag showband na lang just like the saxophonist sa put3ska na met nako sa dongguan humen china cya mismo nisulti nako na sila diay tong nagtukar sa "manila girl" nashock ko ky I am not really into thr music naki jam lang sa among table sa mga pinoy ug really sad for them ending as showband they wr really big at that time pero mao pud lack of support sa pinoy music industry bungkag jud

----------


## <SMILE>

> half pinay daw ni cya atlst gwapa jud cya ani nga time not sure kung unsa dagway ani niya ron kita ko niya sa "Date with an angel"


Yup, A cross between Chinese Filipino and Russian Jew,
I'm not so sure kung unsa na iyang hitsura karon,
perhaps kini siguro.

----------


## DEMONOCIETY

OT: ^gwapahas panuway oi 

OnT: sauna sige jud ko pangandoy napalitan ko ani nga duwaan ky giingnan na mag binuutan d man buutan sige lang ko kita ug fist fight sa school natransfer na lang ko ug laing school mao ra ghapon hehehehhe natiguwang na lang ko wa jud koy DINO RIDERS na duwaan hehehehehe

----------


## THE KID

dili ko ka limot sa Date of with an Angel..kontrabida c Phoebe Cates... unya ang angel kai kitang lubot...

----------


## DEMONOCIETY

> dili ko ka limot sa Date of with an Angel..kontrabida c Phoebe Cates... unya ang angel kai kitang lubot...


hehehehe wa ko ganahi sa angel d man gwapa ang angel IDK mas gwapa c phoebe

----------


## warhokage143

mao ni pirmi nako subayon salida during my childhood days... ang uban ipasalida sa channel 13 (IBC) and 9 (RPN)  :Smiley:

----------


## bula1980

> mao ni pirmi nako subayon salida during my childhood days... ang uban ipasalida sa channel 13 (IBC) and 9 (RPN)


Power rangers ug teenage mutant ninja turtles man to akong tan awon sauna  :Smiley:

----------


## warhokage143

> Power rangers ug teenage mutant ninja turtles man to akong tan awon sauna


niganahan ko ug watch sa power rangers tungod sa mga japanese superhero team series sauna, dili english sub but tagalog dub  mas nakasabot ko sa storya.  :Smiley:

----------


## akoLoloNinja

machineman

----------


## baju83

kato ewoks nga salida sa channel 3 ma friday sa gabii murag 90's pud to.. ^_^

----------


## warhokage143

> kato ewoks nga salida sa channel 3 ma friday sa gabii murag 90's pud to.. ^_^


familiar ko sa word "ewoks" pero la nko kahinumdom sa story bisag gi-search pa nko kung unsa nang ewoks.. dili na jud ko kahimumdom.. hehe

----------


## Echelnalf

> familiar ko sa word "ewoks" pero la nko kahinumdom sa story bisag gi-search pa nko kung unsa nang ewoks.. dili na jud ko kahimumdom.. hehe


In my little analysis, murag dili mo sa abias cbn tig tan.awan. Eheheh or probably naa ka competensya sa tv atong panahona.

----------


## Echelnalf

kay ting Halloween man...

----------


## xxkatgorgeousxx

Captain Planet
Mighty Morphin' Power Rangers

----------


## dKyOrt22

mga cartoon show kada buntag ug hapon, lig on kaayog line up ba. 
karon puro naman kabit2x ug mga batan-on nga naa nay crush2x. hahahaha

----------


## joziliciousbelle

Mga bata ron yano2x ra kaau maka dag pamalikas, ako/kita sauna pilpilon ang baba maka ingon lang ug amaw.

----------


## brianbrock

90's was awesome really...kay ang kalag-kalag sa una murag pista...mga tawo mag dala bapols..kosog kau tukar..den inom dri og inom did2....ang naka bati lang ato kay mag gara-gara dayon ning mga prat..da usual mga isog kun daghan pero kun one-on-one modagan....well, the 90's is the best gyud..for me...

----------


## euan

mgb na halloween special

----------


## Scott Bernard

Mao ning wala pa nikupas sukad '90s hangtod karon... ug maniguwang ta...


*Spoiler!*

----------


## bula1980

> kato ewoks nga salida sa channel 3 ma friday sa gabii murag 90's pud to.. ^_^


Di ba alien2 man na ewoks?

----------


## Bongotz

Public beaches karon Privite na! Grrrr... human ligo kaon Halo2x ig abot sa balay luhod asin kay wa nananghid na ligo dagat! Awesome! Makamingaw ang Kumpang Beach!

----------


## THE KID

> Di ba alien2 man na ewoks?


alien kaau ni sila...hehehhe.. naa ni sila movie... ni appear pud ni sila sa Starwars...naa pud ni sila cartoon series....
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ewok

----------


## Latios

Technology was not as advanced and widely used as it is today. Daghang mga butang ang nausab like our culture & tradition.

----------


## DEMONOCIETY

I always remember diana hot jud kaayo sa tv series pero pagkaon nyag ilaga na turn off jud ko  :Cheesy: 



kinsa'y nakahinumdom sa *V* tv series (1983)?

----------


## 2nderemperror

sa wa pay uso ang internet ug unsa pa dihang klaseng matang sa mananap nga technology,

there are those afternoons around 1pm nga pwerteng mingawa ug ikaw, gahigda ra sa higdaanan
kay lage patulgon pa ka sa imong mama kay init pa kaayo..

pwerte jud mingawa sa palibot nga wala kay laing madungog kundi ang tingog
ra jud sa chainsaw nga naay gigabas nga lubi somewhere sa inyong lugar  :Smiley:

----------


## THE KID

manual tshirt printing  :Smiley:

----------


## RainRiku

takla2 ug plastic ballon..get high on mik2..

----------


## barbee

The best music

----------


## 2nderemperror

katong maau kaau ka mopalutaw sa green pease ibabaw sa imong simod ig tayhop nimo.
mura kag air bender!

#gahomgahom

----------


## prukutung

unsa to nga channel nga pirme i-air ang Lotto? RPN 9 or IBC? dayun usually ang commercials kai Philippine Airlines

----------


## THE KID

> unsa to nga channel nga pirme i-air ang Lotto? RPN 9 or IBC? dayun usually ang commercials kai Philippine Airlines


Lets Play Lotto... IBC

----------


## Scott Bernard

One night stand is so hard to find...  :cheesy:

----------


## seaeyes1020

nindot jud sa una, kay alive kaayo sa gawas sa balay. dula dre dula didto. dinaganay. krun hastang mingawa kay ang mga tawo naa ra sulod sa balay cgeg tutok sa ilang Computer or Cellphone or tablet.

----------


## Latios

> nindot jud sa una, kay alive kaayo sa gawas sa balay. dula dre dula didto. dinaganay. krun hastang mingawa kay ang mga tawo naa ra sulod sa balay cgeg tutok sa ilang Computer or Cellphone or tablet.


Maka relate ani ang mga batang 90s / Millenials.

----------


## bleedingboi

Storya ta ug traffic...

At 3 pm, ang Minglanilla padung Colon sa una mga 90s, 20 minutes or less?

----------


## Bonito4U

pag 90's naa pa sila mask rider, mga power rangers and dragon ball z, daimos, ug uban pa. hipos tanan bata around 3-4pm den balik nsad tan.aw around mga 6pm para sa lain nsad nga cartoons. haha! mingaw pa sad ang kadalanan walay trapik. lol

----------


## hans josefina

Chinese garter, piko, takyan, tago tagoan, jumping rope, jackston, tumbang preso, pokemon, power ranger...etc wala pay uso social media... outdoors kaau ang mga activities sa batang 90s, singot pa lang imoha, tagaktak na..

----------


## champ O_o

mo uli ko ug sayo from school to watch samurai x, dragonball z ug doraemon  :Cheesy:

----------


## DEMONOCIETY

if I remember correctly dili ang channel 7 ang una nagpasalida ug ghost fighter (tagawg dubbed) kundi sa channel *13*

----------


## CareToChat

libre pa ang mabuhi katong sauna

----------


## DEMONOCIETY

back in my elem. days ang mga harikrishna kusog manghatag nig lugaw for FREE! pero mura mani clag nawagtang ron?

----------


## aldrin89

Ang walang kupas nga one length nga hairstyle sa puhok, plus undercut dayon hehe

----------


## indie

banda-banda days
the best years for OPM ,, both national and cebu

----------


## gibra'al

maot ang 90s oi if internet ang hisgutan. dial up pa to, palit pa ug card. nya dili pwede tarugon ang telepono. 
ang bayad pa sa internetan ato before ky 30/hr. letse hahaha

aw mga early 2000s nmn guro to


ang lingaw sauna ky manghagad ug kaduwa, mangadto sa kapilya kay dakog hawan. unya mag patintero gabiing dako. lol

----------


## klemzhou

I remember Sinulog back in the 90's.. Eraserheads, Rivermaya, Parokya ni Edgar nag round roving, performing on different areas like Ayala, SM and Fuente. Less cellphone so wala kay Makita nga mag wara2x sa ilang cellphone... you get to enjoy purely the music and the experience.

----------


## zenbryz

alternative rock...Nirvana, Pearl Jam, Green day

----------


## indie

Grunge days   :Wink:

----------


## DEMONOCIETY

tig atang sab ko ani nga series SHAKA ZULU

[IMG]http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-sc-DrI-Kz_s/UW9s3dcdcSI/AAAAAAAAAk4/lXZl1PEM89I*******Shaka-Zulu.png[/IMG]

murag wa ny nakahinumdum ani

----------


## tingwaltz

90's? Anha mi sa OM arcade sa mandaue atbang sa  jollibee sauna mag duwa ug  family computer games .. hehe..

----------


## salbahis

> maot ang 90s oi if internet ang hisgutan. dial up pa to, palit pa ug card. nya dili pwede tarugon ang telepono. 
> ang bayad pa sa internetan ato before ky 30/hr. letse hahaha
> 
> aw mga early 2000s nmn guro to
> 
> 
> ang lingaw sauna ky manghagad ug kaduwa, mangadto sa kapilya kay dakog hawan. unya mag patintero gabiing dako. lol


kaabot pako sa tag 150pesos kapin ang per hour sa internet sauna.. then lisa nga computer ang gamiton

----------


## Latios

Maka socialize ug duwa duwa sa mga siligan sa gawas. Karon kay maka socialize ug duwa gihapon pero sa sud na sa balay.

----------


## Crimson_Viper

di na tinuud uy. ma.o lay atugn na abtan.

pinaka nindut japun ang decada after gubat

----------


## Click Here

90's sikat kaayu ang 99.5 RT....

katong programa ni Ka Pedro kada sabado sa buntag.... uso kaayu katong grupo2x (society ilang tawag) unya mo guest cla ni Ka Pedro didto sa studio, chika2x cla didto unya silay mo introduce sa mga local songs..... matsalams2x

di na ka relate ang mga bag ong tubo

----------


## sweetnothings

90's. kaning mga tuiga, mao ni ang formation years. kat.on og bato-lata, in-in, pulis-dunggab, bahaw-bahaw, shatong. nig patak sa alas sais, kay managan na dayon sa balay kay magdungan pray sa Angelus. then after dinner, padayon duwa og buwan-buwan or pulis-dunggab.  :Cheesy:  hayyyy those days.

----------


## brownie

Mga batan-on sa una vs karon: 
arang2x na lang kaniadto kay although mag biga2x kahibaw na manglaba sa ilang mga panty. 

Karon biga2x ra gyud. Maka-ihi pa gani during sa tulog mag uyab2 na. 

Mga laki sad, wa pa ma kumpleto ang bol2x uyab2 na.

----------


## klemzhou

reasons: 

-Nintendo Family Computer
-patintero, takyan, tubig2x, Japanese game, labo2x, jolen pinis, shatong, bato lata, tago2x (labi na kung mag brownout), pulis dunggab, 
-3.50php ang pamliti sa jeep, PU taxi, 
-eraserheads

----------


## buknoy24

90's  healthy kids without gadgets..

----------


## THE KID

pwede pa maligoan  ang mga sapa sa sub urban areas...

----------


## Echelnalf

> pwede pa maligoan  ang mga sapa sa sub urban areas...


Swimming with the guppies. Eheheh

Hinumdom ko ani dah manguha mi og ba-o sa sapa tapad sa CIT.

----------


## klemzhou

We used to go to the public beach sa amo province. Gikan buntag hangtud udto (ngipon ug kalimutaw nlng ang Makita sa among dagway). Then dritso dayon tuslob sa river nga perting bugnawa inig hapon. Refreshing

----------


## salbahis

Break, Any YL? ASL?

----------


## dKyOrt22

sauna: Daghan concerts, mga ngilngig pa banda.

karon: Party pipz na, stampede tirada.  :Cheesy:

----------


## THE KID

naa pa si Janette McBride  :Cheesy:

----------


## Luis C

Sa una ug karun pariha ra oy gali nag ka tigulang nlang jud ta mao nka ingon ta ana. 

Pero sa unang batan.on pa ta mao sd ang ingon sa maguwang pa nato nga mas nindot ilang panahon.

----------


## kit_cebu

> naa pa si Janette McBride


sa wa pa tiraha ni Mo...haha

- - - Updated - - -




> duwa og buwan-buwan or pulis-dunggab.  hayyyy those days.


susmaryosep...ting-brownout sauna nga full moon, dakong kalipay namo...
bomba dayon sa puso kuha tubig para i-porma buwan...

pulis dunggab nga manghilak nalang ka tabangan man...dunganan ug dagan duol...hahaha

----------


## Sarevok

kinsa tigtanaw ani sauna? paborito sad nako ni

----------


## THE KID

Ana Roces, Jennifer Sevilla, Jennifer Mendoza, Shirley Fuentes, Lailani Navarro  :cheesy:

----------


## diablo85

kusog bold movies sa una, karon drama2x na...gugma2x, kabit2x...hasola...

----------


## dalupan67

Uso pa kayng air gun sa una. mag kontra2 taga baryo hahahahahaha

----------


## mikyAt

One Sunday afternoon na bored ko, then i realized naa diay bisita sa balay, ako pag.umangkon(6 years old). Then nka.huna2 ko makigduwa niya since di kaayo mi tigbonding nya usahay ra xa tig.bisita sa balay. I introduced her to a street game called, tumba-lata/bato-lata/tumbang-preso(I'm sure nakaduwa mo ani). I was so surprised nga wa pa xa kaduwa or even kadungog aning duwaa! 
Then we played, using a Todays Mixed Fruit can(ag kinadak.an nga lata mga besh!), nalingaw kaayo xa! amo mga silingan nanggawas sa balay ky natinga ngano yagaw kaayo, ang ubang bata niapil, ang mga dagko ky nalingaw og tan.aw, ang mga nanglabay nga sakyanan ni.aksyon og hunong ky nalingaw sa lata nga amo gigamit(which is ag Todays nga lata nga pirteng dakoa). In short nalingaw ang tibuok lugar sa amo giduwa. Nalipay ko nagtan.aw sa ako pag.umangkon nga nalingaw og maayo, pirte niyang singota!haha Next time, lahi nsad nga duwa ako itudlo. :Thumbs Up: 

If naa mo time, kindly play with your younger siblings,nieces,nephews and introduce them to street games that we used to play. Back in the 90's i had the time of my life playing those games and I promise you, they will also have the time of their lives playing it!^_^

----------


## Drinzon

Tabanog - Usa sa mga reasons excited ko always sa Summer.

----------


## sykeia

Sauna uso love letter.

----------


## firestarter

Upon reading one of the posts here, narealize nako nga I have one of the most fond childhood, although ganahan unta ko ma experience pud ni sa akong baby, sadly the environment his growing in will not permit it kay naa naman sa syudad. 

Unsay inyong mga fun memories from childhood nga tanaw ninyo nawala na sa mga batang bag-ong tubo karon? I will start..

Walay nahug nga favorite toy kay lahi man ang kalingaw namo sa una. 
Daghan pa tingale maka relate aning akong experience pagka bata diri. 


Sa amoa maka learn ang bata ug creativity kay wala man money ipalit ug toys, we learn how to make our own toys, 


Like mag himo ug tabanog ug magkat-on ug palupad ani, himog luthang ug supot para gubat2x, himog kaugalingon nga pusil2x out from wood crates lying around, kami or ako ang mogabas ug moputol ug mohimo sa akong toy kay mao man ang gibuhat sa uban. And besides it looks more cool nga ikaw nagbuhat sa imong toy. 


We learned to be brave nga gagmay nga galos or garas sa tuod dili i mind, bisan pag nag dugo nana diha kay lingaw ra kaayo ang makigduwa sa imong mga barkada and no time para i hilak2x para anang gamay rang samad nga layo ras tina-e. 

We learned to fight our own battles although usahay magpalaban na sa mama kay gi away sa uban barkada. 
Inig ka hapon wala nay away kay balik na pud ug duwag dako2x, bato-lata, shatom / shatong , talupi, ug uban pa. 

Mo adto ug sapa manakop ug isda, kung dili maglabay labay ug bato, or kung naay pasul, mamasol. 

Maka learn sa value sa friendship and human relations didto man nimo makita nga mas lingaw basta daghan amigo ug amiga.

----------


## ondoy

nindot gyud ang sa unang panahon ky daghan pali nga memories, daghan adventurs

----------


## bula1980

Batang 90's pud ko and i must say i am lucky.

Wala sad mi mga toys sauna pero matest gyud among creativity.. we invent, we modify, we recycle, we imagine, we create. 

Wala kaming paki kung masugatan or magasgasan ang mga tuhod.. 

We play real games unlike karon maluoy ko magtan aw sa mga bata nga cge ra atubang sa ilang gadgets.

----------


## jerzx777

Mao ni ako experienced katong bata pako  province life:  :Smiley: 

1. himo ug truck or car using old senilas ,powder container , bayanan sa pusporo.
2. Himo sad ug luthang gamit ang kawayan
3. himo me ug pusil pusil gamit ang hard part sa dahon sa saging
4. himo ug kariton gamit ang kawayan ang ligid kay old senilas.
5. magdula gamit ang palwa sa lubi tapos amo sakyan sa bilid na lugar.
6. daghan dula , tago tago, dakop dakop, tumba lata ug uban pa.
7. bata pami gitudloan nami sa amo parents mag trabaho, maguna sa uma, magtanom  ug fruit trees, and others.
8. Kabalo name mag luto ug ordinary na pagkaon , mag kalos ug tubig ug uban pa.
9. Mangaligo sa sapa, manakop ug isda ug ulang.
10. Managat manguha ug kinhason ug mga crabs.

Tungod sa pagtudlo sa ako parents nakabalo me unsa ka importante ang pag sacripisyo ug paningkamot . .  But now a days  some kids doesn't have these types of activities specially if they are living in the City. 
Pero sa ako mga sumosunod, I'm make it sure that they will use their gadget in the right time :   :Smiley:

----------


## BlueIre

Old days more on physical activities, karon virtual na..

ang cooperative na game saona is tubig2 > ang cooperative karon kay dota, call of duty na  :grin: 
ang pvp saona kay dakop dakop, bungkol2, taxi > ang pvp karon is Boxing 2018 sa EA Sports  :grin: 
puros Multiplayer ang mga duwa saona (siatong, chinese garter, takyan, etc.) > karon MMO na mag lingkod ra ang mga bag.on tubo. 

mao na most of the time i encourage kids to play outside rather than play in internet cafe's. gipalitan nako og bike para pasingot.

----------


## profgreg

tapulan na kaayo ang mga bata karon

----------


## RayGunz

Mga bata karon bisan wala pa gani mga bungot kay memoryado na unsaon pag kiyod kiyod.

----------


## THE KID

https://www.istorya.net/forums/gener...are-today.html

----------


## the_guardian

> reasons: 
> 
> -Nintendo Family Computer
> -patintero, takyan, tubig2x, Japanese game, labo2x, jolen pinis, shatong, bato lata, tago2x (labi na kung mag brownout), pulis dunggab, 
> -3.50php ang pamliti sa jeep, PU taxi, 
> -eraserheads


-mau jud ni duwa nako sauna...labi nag lunch break...then inig balik sa class kusniton na sa maestra kay hugaw na kaayo

----------


## salbahis

few stupid people before unlike now...

----------


## The_Stoic

> sakto kaayo ni boss  
> 
> sa una ang mga utukan kay tinuod gyud na utukan. ang mga tao na hilig kaayo mag basa ug libro ug magazines.   na if mag discuss kay gikan gyud sa ilang utok, stocked knowledge gyud.
> 
> 
> KARON !! buysit na lang.   abi nimo ug bright kaayo ang animaz, pero pisti, google ra diay to.


about anang stock knowledge nimo bro. nahinumdum ko sa una, himasa man to si Pader ug Inquirer. Naa pa man to mga trivia ato, ako gi cut out gibutang nako sa pages sa  notebook ala trivia notebook,haha those were the days.

----------


## baju83

lol sakto gyud.. niya after pila ka oras ma limtan na ilang gi sweto2x kay gi google ra diay.. naa koy kauban sauna ingnon ana hahaha..




> sakto kaayo ni boss  
> 
> sa una ang mga utukan kay tinuod gyud na utukan. ang mga tao na hilig kaayo mag basa ug libro ug magazines.   na if mag discuss kay gikan gyud sa ilang utok, stocked knowledge gyud.
> 
> 
> KARON !! buysit na lang.   abi nimo ug bright kaayo ang animaz, pero pisti, google ra diay to.

----------


## cobraKing

> apir boss.   ug naa pa tong Ripley's na drawing.   ug kadto gani sa sunday issue na murag naay editorials sila.
>  @*baju83*, daghan kaayo na diri sa istorya boss     nga maayo kaayo mo hatag ug link ba


mga trabahante na sa google sila boss..puro rman google ilahang nahimbaw.an.. for sure krn panahona boss wala nay mobasa ug komiks kay mo ana man dayon na ang mga kanahan na nman na sa google or sa torrent..hahahahaha

----------


## dibax

Coz its the 90s man.. thats why its the best decade haha.. 90s kid here

----------


## pinakurat

makalingaw tong usu uso nga duwa.. sama sa lastiko, jolen, kasing, taksi, kwarta kwarta (tansan ug kaha sigarilyo) ug uban pa

----------


## gibra'al

wa ko kasabot nganong i-justify na mas better ang 90s kesa karon, as though murag wala nkabenepisyo sa mga kausaban nga nasinati natong tanan karon. what gives?
midlife crisis? insecurity towards younger gens? seniority/entitlement issues?

i feel bad for generation Zs ug alphas for being labeled negatively (and i too am guilty for judging them usahay), when in fact ang prior generations baya ang nihulma kung unsa sila karon.

----------


## swordfish

dili pa sige og duko duko ang mga tao, nya sige swipe2x sa cellphone.

kung mo tawag or naa kay kailangan ipa beeper pa hahaha. nya mo adto dayon hulog2x og 25centavos nga payphone. 

pa connect pa dyud sa operator ang phone lol...



mag atang sa top 10 sa radio station para e record sa cassette tape.

mag guitar2x kuaban sa mga barkada mag record2x sa tape recorder. hehe.

karaoke pa sauna, tanawaon ang lyrics sa papel haha.


mag atang sa songhits sa lyrics para sa mga bagong kanta...

mag tanaw pag comics sa colon para naay kalingawan.



mag atang sa channel 13 sa Ghostfighter. 


Ginebra pay sikat kaayo nga team walay filamay! Jaworski dayong ang sikat2x sa PbA...



mag duwa2x dayon sa crush nimo og dakop2x hahaha kilig2x dayon,




hatagan dayong ka sa mga chix og notebook nga ipa suwatan nila imong fav food, fav color og uban pa. hahahaa.. ahaka.

----------


## Watever_watever

kung idol nimo ang Backstreet Boys, Boyzone, ug Spice Girls  :Cheesy:

----------


## firestarter

Makamingaw ang mga barkada ug mga duwa pasingot.

----------


## snake_eye

those were the days....all of them are just memories.....
the new generation now is also making their own memories... 
but it was the best years of my life...

----------


## THE KID

> mag atang sa channel 13 sa Ghostfighter.


before gi palit sa channel 7 ang GF....sakripisyo pud mi ani og atang sauna kai dili pa dghan ang anime..unya ang slot sa ghost fighter kai every Saturday sa channel 13 unya 30 minutes ra.... sa ako nahinumdoman didto nami dapit nakakita sa pag unang ni gawas ang Taguro Brothers...unya ni kalit lang og kawala ang GF sa channel 13.whehheeh

----------


## psychologic

Maka relate ko sa song sa Sandwich na "Betamax"

----------


## swordfish

> those were the days....all of them are just memories.....
> the new generation now is also making their own memories... 
> but it was the best years of my life...


uu then ni reappear sa GMA early 2000's. everyday na, that was the happiest days of my life. hahahah.

mubo ra kaayo kalipay ang bata dyud sauna hahaha

- - - Updated - - -




> before gi palit sa channel 7 ang GF....sakripisyo pud mi ani og atang sauna kai dili pa dghan ang anime..unya ang slot sa ghost fighter kai every Saturday sa channel 13 unya 30 minutes ra.... sa ako nahinumdoman didto nami dapit nakakita sa pag unang ni gawas ang Taguro Brothers...unya ni kalit lang og kawala ang GF sa channel 13.whehheeh


uu then ni reappear sa GMA early 2000's. everyday na, that was the happiest days of my life. hahahah.

mubo ra kaayo kalipay ang bata dyud sauna hahaha

----------


## snake_eye

for sure.. after watching ghost fighters... 
kita pud mismo na transform dayon as ghost fighters....heheheh

----------


## RayGunz

90's ako mahinumduman kay BANDERA , diretso page 3 dayon... wahahaha

----------


## ryoth12

Ang kanindot sa 90's kay wla pai selfie or kanang duck face wahahaha ROTFL

----------


## nathalia1011

we are 90's and we love to play in the street and some filipino games but now its already babies and they are techie.

----------


## MAMA'sBoy

UberCool 90's.

----------


## shaijean

Life is so simple back then, wake up, eat, school, play, eat, sleep, repeat. Kay mga bata paman ahahaha
Magkatawa ko mkahinumdom ba kay basta tingklase kay dugay mumata, gahi pukawon, pero kung weekends na gni or holiday, astang sayos buntag nagduwa na sa gawas kay imong mga amigo/amiga naghuwat naman nmo ahahha

----------


## THE KID

cross line....hehehhehe

----------


## gibra'al

90s kids mga guwang na. awp!
mao tingaling nostalgic kaayo ang timpla sa uban. hahaha

----------


## coolboss

Walay traffic so everything was near to us.

----------


## noy

naa pay allowance sa una kay estudyante pa

----------


## buyogon

ganahan mag brownout kay daghan nuon lingaw gawas sa balay

----------


## RayGunz

> ganahan mag brownout kay daghan nuon lingaw gawas sa balay


Reminds me the time nga manakop aninipot., i doubt kun ma experience pa ba ni sa mga bag-ong tubo karon..

----------


## buyogon

Naka pangolekta ba sad mo ani mga trump cards

----------


## Peenut

The last simple decade jud nang 90s

among duwa ato kay more on social jud, karon digital naman kasagaran.

----------


## Peenut

Awesome ang 90s kay walay makalupig sa akong favorite na si Mighty Mouse ug Moby Dick + Mightor

----------


## luigie2x

3310 compare to iPhone 7

----------


## lecreigh

i miss those days nga solemn pa kaau ang celebration sa holy week. mga 90s to xa jud,

abines ra ang bus mo byahe sa south, mangadlawn jud mig atang sa ilang garahe tawn. then katkat jud's bintana para makalingkod (kay layo pa tawn kaau ang samboan).. 

walay malls nga open ig Friday, and mingaw pa kaau ig Saturday. 
reunion sa mga ig-agaw. then ig sunday kay mag baklay mga 3am kay mo sugat, dala'g sulo para kontra's abat.. hehe.

----------


## noy

ang plete sa una padung usc-tc from sto.Rosario kay p4 pa nya mahal na na Lol  :Cheesy:

----------


## dimple13

no social networking sites, no emails, snail mail ra. weeee.

----------


## swordfish

mo duwa pag dakop2x ang mga bata sauna sa syudad, karon mingaw na ang kwadrangol. naa na sa ilang room mag duko2x hahaha.

abi nakog nag kaon, nag duwa diay or sa mga highschool nag tinder na hahaha

----------


## Tikzxz

saona love letters pa, karon e text na lang or e chat. hahahaha ka remember ko saona suwat kog love letters unya nabasahan sa ako mama ug papa hahahaha

----------


## polgasensei

Ang diversion road sa una mura pa og talib nga wai maintenance. 
Ang Pokemon sa una 150 ra.
Marirar akong crush sa una.
kakita kog bold sa VHS nga ge labelan og Sound of Music.
Lami ang Coke sa bildo nga botelya.
Wai memory card sa PS1, buto ang TV.
Seasonal street games na dile uso ang substitue. Except kung paulion na ka sa imong Mama.
Mag istorya face to face, dile face to screen.

----------


## coccomomoa

Everything in 90s are cool and memorable from the patintero that we played, ghost stories with my neighbors when it's "brown out" to playing baseball at volleyball in the vacant lot.  So many reasons to love the 90s  :Smiley:

----------


## cranberry

"You're on a different road, I'm in the milky way
You want me down on earth, but I am up in space
You're so damn hard to please, we gotta kill this switch
You're from the 70's, but I'm a 90's bitch"


Nostalgic!  :Sad:

----------


## THE KID

naka hinumdom ko nga nag Scout camping mi sa school weekend circa 1995...ang mga girls nag dala og stove og LPG...ahhahahahhaha

----------


## mata_hari

MTV, celebrity deathmatch
90s alternative music (Nirvana, Pearl Jam, Soundgarden, Metallica...)
90s OPM
FLAMES
Are you afraid of the Dark?

----------


## NalaGida

Iba talaga ang MTV before, classic. and the songs! I always find myself listening to 90s songs more often than today's current songs

----------


## slakker

wala pa'y social media...

----------


## bungot25

vhs porn, sexy teachers all day everyday..hehe

----------


## Murra

In 90, I lived in post-Soviet Russia, and my teenage period fell on the time of perestroika. The country was in a very difficult economic situation, many people lacked food, clothing and lived very poorly. But after the Soviet Union broke up, a lot of new things appeared in our stores ... so many foreign things, such a variety that I had never seen before. I remember how I went into the toy store and I had tears shed because the shelves were filled with such interesting goods! There were so many! I've never seen this before! 90 for me is fresh air, hope for a brighter future and a sense of change.

----------


## drux

I could talk all day about the 90’s. I was a teenager to early 20’s in the 90’s and was an activist joining protest rally’s and street march but it doesn’t mean I didn’t enjoy the fun the 90’s can offer. Bang heads with everyone at “Abyss” concert. I lost one of my “Narada” bought thick sleeper at “Yano” and “Eraserheads” concert in Abellana. Always at Padi's point in Ayala watching local bands play. I Borrowed my cousin “Metallica – The Black Album” cassette tape and accidentally hit the record botton and erased almost half of “Enter Sandman” he was so mad. The telephone is 5 numbers. When you eyeball somebody you have to describe yourself and what you are wearing. It takes a lot of guts to approach a girl because no text and facebook back then.  In 1998 I have the best computer Intel Pentium pro, 20 MB hard drive desktop, 14” crt monitor with dial up internet. 90’s has the best memories if it is best decade, maybe,  maybe not it depends on who you ask but for me those days are one of the best days of my life.

----------


## gibra'al

nindot tong 90s ug early 2000s, ky wla pay CCTV. nangupit kog P500 sa tindahan sa tita nko nga arangan. opkors, bata pko ato so wa ko nadudahan. mga 9-10 mn guro ko ato. ang akong gikupit ky gidula nako ug playstation ddto sa metro gaisano mandaue, 3rd flr. final fantasy to ako gidula. pro dghan pa tong sobra ky P500 around that time it was quite a lot na. dghan nka mpalit atong kantidara.


not my proudest memories, yes, but i had fun though. hahahahaha. but i prefer the early 2000s ovr 90s.

----------


## bula1980

Batang 90's.. teacher ang natatrauma samin, di kami natrauma kahit harsh ang mga punishments..

I was in 3rd highschool, nagka sunburn ako kasi nabilad sa basketball court for hours kay badlungon .. of course di ko magsumbong sa akong mama kay madugangan ra, makusian pa jud ko

----------

